# Resolution LOW-BUY 2016



## shellygrrl (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome to the third year of Resolution Low-Buy!

* * *

Previously: 2014 thread | 2015 thread

Also see: Team Low-Buy Swap Thread (for low-buy participants only)


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm happy to see everybody who's back to continue our low-buy journey!  and a happy new year, of course!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone!

Made a lot of progress last year and I want to continue moving in that direction. I've got my cosmetics spending on track now so I'm focusing on other things like clothing and fragrances this year, but I'll still be around.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jan 3, 2016)

I should go on a low-buy.  really, seriously.
But then I see all the beautiful new products and I'm lost :-(


----------



## dodotheextinct (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello! Joining again this year. I'm focusing more on using my products and feel like I have my beauty buying under control but will definitely pop in throughout the year.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm on board again as well! I feel a little bad about not participating in the 2015 thread a lot, there just wasn't much to report. I have been doing good with my low-buy, I did buy a few things here and there, but I didn't fall back into old spending habits which I'm kinda proud of.
I think I will be doing this year's low-buy the same way - just being more thoughtful and selective with my purchases but not tracking them in detail, or setting a certain goal or budget. I don't think that's necessary for me.

My main concern are still the MAC collections, I find myself buying things I don't really need just because they're LE. I have slowed way down with buying MAC in general, but yeah, still buying more than I use.
I'm also trying to avoid placing orders just because there's a sale or nice GWP. And I still have drawers full of stuff that I'm trying to sell, but that is not going so good lately. Hopefully 2016 will be more successful regarding that.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 3, 2016)

SandraVB79 said:


> I should go on a low-buy.  really, seriously.
> But then I see all the beautiful new products and I'm lost :-(



I remember for other participants, unsubscribing from brand and store emails was a help, as well as not reading threads for new collections. And instead of watching hauls and unboxings by Youtubers, maybe watch de-cluttering or Project Pan videos instead? If you can work out a good way for you not to be tempted by All the New Things, that would be a good place to start, I think.

* * *

I made my first makeup order of 2016 last night, both repurchases -- my Bare Minerals mascara, plus a new beautyblender (original pink one this time, and the one I chose comes with a full size blendercleanser solid) as my purple one I bought last summer has reached the point where it isn't coming completely clean anymore.

And my first FOTD of the year...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer

* NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia (I've fallen out of love with this. It looked cakey in places, settled into crevasses and some of my lines. Not good.)

* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (Another thing I've fallen out of love with, I think. I've used this as an undereye concealer for a long time.)

* Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent (See above.)

* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown

* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium Deep

* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black

* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)

* MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses

I'm still kind of ironing out my goals for this year.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy New Year to all! 



dodotheextinct said:


> Hello! Joining again this year. I'm focusing more on using my products and feel like I have my beauty buying under control but will definitely pop in throughout the year.



That's pretty much where I am. By my standards I will be ultra low buying this year I think.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 4, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I remember for other participants, unsubscribing from brand and store emails was a help, as well as not reading threads for new collections. And instead of watching hauls and unboxings by Youtubers, maybe watch de-cluttering or Project Pan videos instead? If you can work out a good way for you not to be tempted by All the New Things, that would be a good place to start, I think.



I really enjoy decluttering videos, especially those by pinksofoxy although they're some years old already. I think it's important to remember that all those YT videos and IG posts are interesting and pretty, but they don't really reflect reality and "normal" consumerism any more because those channels are run by  (semi) professionals who purchase item after item to keep their followers. No shame in my game, I love watching makeup vids and looking at Instagram, but I wish I had realized this _before _ buying too much stuff I don't want now. I also unfollowed some blogs that promote a plain "omg it's so pretty" approach and only read those that dare to criticize things.  And Marie Kondo's book was really helpful to me as well.

This being said, it feels a bit weird to write that I just ordered the Sparkling Rose highlighter from the new Mac collection. I  cannot have a look at anything myself since I need to stay at home due to bronchitis, but there were several things I was interested in and I've been sick all the time since mid November  (either I never really cured or it's the third cold in a row), so I think I've "deserved" one item after being on a no-buy for almost 3 months. I'm aware that I shouldn't fall into a trap and use shopping as a band aid for negative feelings, but I needed a little something to cheer me up...ugh here comes the bad conscience.
On the good side, I decluttered more lip products so I'm down to almost 50% of my collection's original size. Will post a comparison in the next days.


----------



## lumaday (Jan 4, 2016)

Last year I started my MAC collection and purchased a ton of stuff and I just bought the large Zoeva Zoe Makeup Bag brush set so I will finally have a really nice set of brushes instead of the mix-and-match mostly cheaper ones I've been using for years and years.  I figured if I finally have higher end makeup I could treat myself to the right tools to apply it with.  Anyway, considering how much I've bought in the last year alone I'm definitely going to low buy this year.  

What's been hard for me is following threads about new collections, instagram posts (and coveting all the beautiful new things people are getting), and brand emails.  

Going forward I am going to try my hardest to use up old products before starting new ones.  I am really the worst about this in particular with lipstick and lip gloss so I am going to make a pact with myself that I can't buy any new lip products until I finish an old one.  This is gonna be hard, ha!  Since I have a ton of eye shadow palettes I am also going to focus on using 1 palette for a whole week so I can start using up older ones (starting with my Urban Decay Naked and Vice palettes), and also focus on using the colors that I don't touch very often.  This should also get my creative juices flowing again with creating new looks instead of reverting to the same ones.

I'm glad this thread is here - I am going to look at it before I purchase anything this year!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 4, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> I really enjoy decluttering videos, especially those by pinksofoxy although they're some years old already. I think it's important to remember that all those YT videos and IG posts are interesting and pretty, but they don't really reflect reality and "normal" consumerism any more because those channels are run by  (semi) professionals who purchase item after item to keep their followers. No shame in my game, I love watching makeup vids and looking at Instagram, but I wish I had realized this _before _ buying too much stuff I don't want now. I also unfollowed some blogs that promote a plain "omg it's so pretty" approach and only read those that dare to criticize things.  And Marie Kondo's book was really helpful to me as well.
> 
> This being said, it feels a bit weird to write that I just ordered the Sparkling Rose highlighter from the new Mac collection. I  cannot have a look at anything myself since I need to stay at home due to bronchitis, but there were several things I was interested in and I've been sick all the time since mid November  (either I never really cured or it's the third cold in a row), so I think I've "deserved" one item after being on a no-buy for almost 3 months. I'm aware that I shouldn't fall into a trap and use shopping as a band aid for negative feelings, but I needed a little something to cheer me up...ugh here comes the bad conscience.
> *On the good side, I decluttered more lip products so I'm down to almost 50% of my collection's original size. Will post a comparison in the next days.*



That sounds great, I'd love to see that!
Feel better soon!


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Great idea  good luck everyone I'm new here and thought I'd try this to keep me accountable  I've received makeup for Christmas and have more than I can use up plus finance isn't great atm so need to limit buying makeup to necessities  I would like to try the new Mac matte lipstick but only if it's a colour I'd use regularly... And I might look into getting a makeup lesson at Mac to get new ideas and tips  gonna try think quality vs quantity and improve my skills... Hope everyone had a great new year


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> I really enjoy decluttering videos, especially those by pinksofoxy although they're some years old already. I think it's important to remember that all those YT videos and IG posts are interesting and pretty, but they don't really reflect reality and "normal" consumerism any more because those channels are run by  (semi) professionals who purchase item after item to keep their followers. No shame in my game, I love watching makeup vids and looking at Instagram, but I wish I had realized this _before _ buying too much stuff I don't want now. I also unfollowed some blogs that promote a plain "omg it's so pretty" approach and only read those that dare to criticize things.  And Marie Kondo's book was really helpful to me as well.
> 
> This being said, it feels a bit weird to write that I just ordered the Sparkling Rose highlighter from the new Mac collection. I  cannot have a look at anything myself since I need to stay at home due to bronchitis, but there were several things I was interested in and I've been sick all the time since mid November  (either I never really cured or it's the third cold in a row), so I think I've "deserved" one item after being on a no-buy for almost 3 months. I'm aware that I shouldn't fall into a trap and use shopping as a band aid for negative feelings, but I needed a little something to cheer me up...ugh here comes the bad conscience.
> On the good side, I decluttered more lip products so I'm down to almost 50% of my collection's original size. Will post a comparison in the next days.



Well done on the decluttering!  I totally related to your post I started watching videos and blogs to pick up makeup tips but mostly they made me want to run out and buy things they showed!  I'm also unfollowing people who post ridiculous hauls and nothing else it doesn't entertain me anymore and I know it's unattainable for the most... Worst is when the haul is all stuff they got for free... Good for them, but they should be more honest about this


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 5, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> That sounds great, I'd love to see that!
> Feel better soon!



Thank you  I already feel a little better.
I already started reorganizing my lip drawer and it's weird how much I_ think _ I own and how much I really own. I've done this before, but it's always eye-opening.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 5, 2016)

Ravenhaired88 said:


> Well done on the decluttering!  I totally related to your post I started watching videos and blogs to pick up makeup tips but mostly they made me want to run out and buy things they showed!  I'm also unfollowing people who post ridiculous hauls and nothing else it doesn't entertain me anymore and I know it's unattainable for the most... Worst is when the haul is all stuff they got for free... Good for them, but they should be more honest about this



This! And now, for a a good YT video shows how I can improve my skills and how to recreate a certain look. Lisa Eldridge might be a good example. She's always so calm and almost never does product/swatch videos. I never want to go shopping watching her videos, but I wanna grab my brushes and get started, using what I own.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jan 7, 2016)

Happy new year, everyone! I posted a handful of times on the 2015 thread. I'm going to be more active this year.
I'm excited for getting to know all of you better. Cheers!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 7, 2016)

Happy New year everyone!! Again I need to be here this year because last year was pretty much a bust! 
the only good thing is my credit card balance is way lower then last year so we can see some improvement, and let's face it with xmas I was kind of expection to not pay up all my credit card this month but expect to be in the black by February.
This year resolution is 
1. only 1 perfume in May for mothers day a gift to myself  (This year perfume purchases exploded and really derailed me trying to saved)
2. NO lipsticks and lipgloss purchase
3. STOP buying some random skin care .... I just discovered the Tata Harper cleanser and OMG I finally found my holly grail, even is it is expensive this will make me cut cost because I was buying thing that just doesn't work for my skin and thrown away.

That it for now but i'm sure i can add some other resolution in there! LOL


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

So, I'd like to post my lipstick inventory. The numbers in brackets are from my inventory in December 2014. In fall '14, I purged ~30 lip products, so these were part of my original stash as well. This means, on the long run I managed to cut down my lip stash by almost 50% (don't wanna do the precise math stuff, but this sounds quite catchy and morivational).

Lipsticks:
- red: 3 (10)
- coral/peach: 5 (4)
- pink: 20 (28)
- brownish/dark shades: 4 (apparently, I counted these into another group back then?)
- neutrals/mlbb: 26 (26)
- berry/plum: 4 (13)
- purple: 0 (4)
- backups: 2 (2)
= 64 (85...and originally around 120)

Glosses: 21 (39)
Backups 3 (3)

I know it's still a darn lot of lip products, but I'm happy about the outcome of my purges, and I also finished a handful of lipsticks/glosses. I've realized even more that I don't wear brights/darks/reds a lot, and therefore I won't purchase any. In case of a special occasion, I can always purchase them, but there's no need to keep them in my stash "just in case", if I might be invited to a very formal, glamourous event  (ha! This will never happen). My goal is finishing my glosses without buying new ones.  The ones I've kept are pretty, but I don't love the feeling on my lips in general. I also need to work on the pinks because I don't love them too much although they do spark joy in Miss Kondo's words. Probably I'll wear them more often in spring and summer.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 10, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> So, I'd like to post my lipstick inventory. The numbers in brackets are from my inventory in December 2014. In fall '14, I purged ~30 lip products, so these were part of my original stash as well. This means, on the long run I managed to cut down my lip stash by almost 50% (don't wanna do the precise math stuff, but this sounds quite catchy and morivational).
> 
> Lipsticks:
> - red: 3 (10)
> ...



Oh if only I had time to count my lipsticks *won't happened* that why I know I need to stop buying them but I found out an old post from 2013

wasn't doing much so i decide to count my lipsticks. I didn't count lipgloss.
*total 76*

Guerlain:23
MAC:9
Chanel:7
LAncome:6
Shiseido:6
Dior:4
as the rest misc, Burberry, LMdB,Cle de peau, Annabelle, Anna sui, Edward Bess, Mary Kay, Jouer

So yah 2.5 years later I'm sure I have more lipsticks even if I finished a couple lately. I'm still not ready to purge thought I mean if they are still good I want to keep them all! LOL 
I will go back to work in a month and my goal is to wear the red lipstick I want to pan for at least a month and then I will see if I will purge or keep.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 12, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Oh if only I had time to count my lipsticks *won't happened* that why I know I need to stop buying them but I found out an old post from 2013
> 
> wasn't doing much so i decide to count my lipsticks. I didn't count lipgloss.
> *total 76*
> ...



The ones I purged were either drugstore ones that distracted me from using my expensive products or were shades I purchased while stress hauling. They often came in "weird" colors that don't really suit me, e.g. lots of darks which l actually don't dare to wear, or all those matte reds which made me look too dolled up. Honestly, all those lipsticks were beautiful in swatches and fun to try on when I was at the counter, but they're simply not for me. 
But now, I really love my current 60 lipsticks and I also don't see a need to get rid of them. They're already there in my stash, and I truly enjoy the shades, so I'm thinking just like you now. I won't get rid of those until they are too old or smell funny.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 12, 2016)

Okay, goal time.

*No Buy*
Pre-Made Eyeshadow Palettes - Still don't want or need any more.

Bronzers - Still want to work through what I already have.

Eyeliner Pencils - I'm okay with what I have.

Eyeshadow Primer - The one I have should be fine until next year.

*Proceed with Caution*
Single Eyeshadows - My eyeshadow wishlist is pretty long, and I'm fine with having a sizeable collection of these. My main thing here will be prioritizing.

Blushes - There are some that I want. Again, prioritizing will be key.

Lipstick - I just purged an oldie. I still have eyes on a few of the NARS Audacious lippies, as well as a few MAC ones. I'm also on the lookout for a warm pink lippie that isn't neon or chalky-looking (so _not_ a pinky-coral), plus a nude (one or two of the MAC ones I'm looking at are nudes).

Lipgloss - There are a couple of glosses I want. Whether I buy them or not...

Mascara - Two tubes (different formulas) are fine. Repurchasing is fine.

Lipliner - If I add to the stash, it's okay. If not, that's also okay.

Brow Products - There are things I have an eye on. As long as I don't Buy All the Brow Things...

*Points of Focus*
Brushes - Still looking to add here.

Foundation - After my previous FOTD post, I tossed my NARS Sheer Glow. This is a part of the stash I still want to expand.

Concealer - Both undereye and spot concealing. I'm not happy with what I have now. 

Setting Powders - Not thrilled with the setting powder I do have, and I'd love to have a loose powder in my stash again.

Highlighers/Luminizers - Still don't have a dedicated highlighter. So yeah.

*Miscellaneous*
Pigments - I barely used mine last year. After some thought I've concluded I'm not a loose pigment person these days. Part of me wants to press them in the hope I'll use them more; another wants to toss them and be done with it. So I'm not sure what I'm going to do here.

False Lashes - I definitely want to play in this area some more!

* * *

And Sunday's FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (forehead, nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose and porous areas)
* Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (everywhere else)
* MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - mix of Y205 and 117/Y225
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* OCC Skin Conceal - Y1
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (transitionish shade)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Barcelona Beach (crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Woodwinked (middle of lid)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black
* MAC Blush - Taupe (as a bronzer of sorts)
* MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 13, 2016)

*I'm In! **

I was Team Low/No Buy from 2012-2014! Then kinda "fell off the wagon" in 2015! Ahem...wedding makeup...essential...but then re-discovered all the pretty stuffs via Specktra and Temptalia...and proceeded to go crazy! I will do what shellygrrl did and make a list of "no go!" through what may be essential for purchases. I will also continue to dig through all that I have  and actually use the stuff I love!!! I started doing this after reading some of the 2015 thread last summer. Y'all inspired me!  **
Uh, but I did buy a new mascara yesterday. One of Revlon's new formulas...on sale and with a coupon. $3.99 **

**I'll be back with my list soon! *


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Jan 15, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> This! And now, for a a good YT video shows how I can improve my skills and how to recreate a certain look. Lisa Eldridge might be a good example. She's always so calm and almost never does product/swatch videos. I never want to go shopping watching her videos, but I wanna grab my brushes and get started, using what I own.



Exactly!!  Lisa eldridge is my favourite!  I always learn something new from her videos and I love her approach to makeup, unlike most YouTube people she's down to earth and actually advises women not to cake their face in full on foundation and 30 different eyeshadows in the daytime!  And it helps that she's fair and doesn't fake tan so I find her recommendations useful. Any others worth watching?


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 17, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> The ones I purged were either drugstore ones that distracted me from using my expensive products or were shades I purchased while stress hauling. They often came in "weird" colors that don't really suit me, e.g. lots of darks which l actually don't dare to wear, or all those matte reds which made me look too dolled up. Honestly, all those lipsticks were beautiful in swatches and fun to try on when I was at the counter, but they're simply not for me.
> But now, I really love my current 60 lipsticks and I also don't see a need to get rid of them. They're already there in my stash, and I truly enjoy the shades, so I'm thinking just like you now. I won't get rid of those until they are too old or smell funny.



The only lipsticks i'm seriously thinking to get rid of are my bright coral - orange ones (like MAC Party Parrot) it just doesn't suit me  argh!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 17, 2016)

Ravenhaired88 said:


> Exactly!!  Lisa eldridge is my favourite!  I always learn something new from her videos and I love her approach to makeup, unlike most YouTube people she's down to earth and actually advises women not to cake their face in full on foundation and 30 different eyeshadows in the daytime!  And it helps that she's fair and doesn't fake tan so I find her recommendations useful. Any others worth watching?



I like vintageortacky too, and she is also really fair.


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 17, 2016)

I want to say I'm on board...but i already fell off the wagon before I even really got on unfortunately. The Body Shop is having their annual sale and the LE English Dawn White Gardenia stuff was still available. I am already using my back ups of this, so got some more back ups. So far I have been able to resist the MAC collections.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi everyone! Happy New Year! I wasn't super active in last year's thread, but that was mostly because I had my spending fairly under control. I still feel like I do, but there's always room for improvement. Also I like keeping up with y'all! I've made one purchase this year, and I was lucky enough to use a gift card for the main cost. Anyway, here's what I got:
-Another Dior Airflash foundation
-Laura Mercier Candleglow foundation
-roller ball size of YSL Black Opium
-Murad Advanced Active Radiance serum
-another First Aid Beauty cleanser
-embryolisse lait-crème concentré
-promo code for Ole Henriksen power peel

Sephora also sent me a full size of the Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir mascara which is nice since I was about to need a new mascara. 

Anyway, as far as goals are concerned, my main one is to basically make no purchases unless they're replacements. I now own two foundations, and that's my limit. I know I want to purchase some of the items Tom Ford is releasing for spring, but luckily those mostly appear to be permanent so no rush! Tom Ford was my main spending concern. I tend to mainly struggle with wanting to purchase foundations and eyeshadows. Those are the two areas that still need self control work. Like I said though, I have two foundations and plan to keep it that way. Last year I tried to just have one, but I just couldn't do it haha. Anyway, I'm excited to keep hearing from y'all this year! 

One last thing - if y'all are looking for YouTube channels other than Lisa Eldridge, I would also recommend Monika Blunder


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 18, 2016)

bebeflamand said:


> I want to say I'm on board...but i already fell off the wagon before I even really got on unfortunately. The Body Shop is having their annual sale and the LE English Dawn White Gardenia stuff was still available. I am already using my back ups of this, so got some more back ups. So far I have been able to resist the MAC collections.



You can still get on board! It's never too late.

My FOTD yesterday was incredibly minimal as I didn't have a lot of time.

* OCC Skin Conceal - mix of Y0 and Y1
* Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent
* Hourglass Arch Sculpting Brow Pencil - Ash (not as ashy as I was expecting, but it still works?)
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium Deep
* Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir Mascara (100pt sample; looks great on application, but I experienced some flaking)
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 18, 2016)

FOTD:

-Becca backlight primer
-LM Candleglow foundation
-by Terry Terrybly  Densillis concealer under the eyes
-Becca blush in watermelon/moonstone
-Kevyn aucoin candlelight highlight 
-Tom Ford Platinum cream eyeshadow 
-Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir mascara


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 21, 2016)

Almost pull the trigger, I ALMOST did it and stopped myself .... I do not want to tempted you guys but there is a certain palette in sale at Sephora... only 10$ less but it make it so tempting argh! and there is a new code for some Laura mercier .... had everything in my basket and then .... I closed everything and want to get my 2 palette from that company and did a little eye look. I should stop reading blog


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 21, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Almost pull the trigger, I ALMOST did it and stopped myself .... I do not want to tempted you guys but there is a certain palette in sale at Sephora... only 10$ less but it make it so tempting argh! and there is a new code for some Laura mercier .... had everything in my basket and then .... I closed everything and want to get my 2 palette from that company and did a little eye look. I should stop reading blog



You probably have dupes for those shades in said palette you want in your stash already. You can do it!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 22, 2016)

*As promised my No/Low Buy list for 2016. - Okay so I cannot say I will be “no buy” but definitely “low buy.” I just love trying out new stuff too much…However, I am going to be extremely selective about what I do buy…Is it lust or must?

Also, I have made real progress digging through my drawers and pulling things out to use. I call it “shopping my closet!” Here goes:

Skincare is a must buy - I am no longer a spring chicken and skincare at my age is very important!  I recently discovered the **Deciem** brand early summer and I am loving the** Hylamide** products. I have truly seen a difference in my skin clarity and quality since I started using them. S**ubQ Eyes, SubQ Anti-Age, Photography Foundation**. I also use their **NIOD Photography Fluid.** These products are also at a great price point. So, I will replace what I use. Usually I can find a coupon and/or I will wait for sales. I also use **EL AVNR serum & Skinceuticals CE Ferulic.** I usually buy sample size bottles via eBay for freshness and to save $. I will buy to replace these items as I use them.

Makeup:
Primer – No need to buy right now. I use Smashbox, Becca, Olay. All my tubes are pretty full.

Foundation – I am all set here. MAC & L’oreal have me covered for high to low. I occasionally feel the need to get samples to see if I will ever find my holy grail. No need to buy.

MSF & Bronzers – No need to buy. I have a ton. DO NOT LET ME even go near the clearance bin! Ummmmm but if MAC ever decides to release something super yummy…yeah I might have to go there.

Blush – My blush game has been weak!  I just got the Benefit Cheeky palette as well as the Tarte Holidaze set with 5 blushes. AND I just saw NARS came out with a new multicolor palette that I am super lusting! I do have a couple NARS I love and would consider this a reasonable buy. I skipped the Steven Klein because the colors seemed too light for me. This palette has me drooling.

Setting Powders – No need to buy. I have & use Mehron, Ben Nye, MUFE. They are all large containers and will last me the year, no problem.

Eyeliners – OMG! Too many Urban Decay to count. Now that I have several paired with the Electric palette I am in heaven. I use these on the regular. I always grab my freebie liner on my b-day and when UD has colors on clearance. No need to buy.

Lipstick – No need to buy because lipstick in general tears my lips up! I am a lip liner, balm & gloss girl. . I have also pulled out all of my MAC and have resolved to let them go.  I also re-discovered a Graftobian lip palette & 2 Ben Nye lip palettes in my kit. Since I am not doing makeup artistry right now, I may pull these out and “play.” Will just have to see if theatrical lip colors will be less harsh on my lips. I may give BITE a try and that would be a splurge.

Lipliner – I may purchase a couple new shades that I do not have or need to replace. Not essential but not a budget buster.

Lipgloss – No need to buy. I have a few and really need to use what I have.

Lipbalm – EOS all day long. An essential! Cheap and does a world of good for me. **Any of you have other brand balms you would recommend?**

Mascara – I wear contacts and religiously replace my mascara every 3-4 months. I tend to stay away from high end simply because I have found drugstore brands that do the job. e.g. L'oreal & Cover Girl. I only buy when on sale & w/coupon! I keep a small stash on hand. I do try out the freebie samples but have not been compelled to buy. Once in a blue moon I will buy a MAC mascara…like when I am doing B2M.

Eyeshadow – Oh my lord. This is the biggie! NO NEED TO BUY! I am so glad I was not enamored with the UD Stefani or Vice XX palettes or I would have already failed my no/low buy…Bad enough I am considering that dang NARS blush palette! Of course I do lust the MUFE Artist Collection…but I have been pulling out what I already have. I have deconstructed some of my pre-selected/made palettes and reconstructed them into Z-palettes to compel me to get creative and use some new colors/combinations.  I also did a big purge, giving away as well as selling some good stuff on eBay. So the edit is underway.

Brushes & Tools – No need to buy. I splurged big time last summer on new syntho brushes from IT & Crown to add to a well-stocked collection of MAC, Japonesque, Sigma, Tarte, etc. I have no compulsion to buy super expensive designer brushes. What I have works great. I will buy new Real Techniques sponges as I kill them. Again they do the job and I cannot stomach the $20 price tag for a Beauty Blender.

Miscellaneous - Well…all I can think of here is things like pigments. I just unloaded a whole bunch and have kept only those colors I love and do use. e.g. MAC LE Crushed Metal Pigments. False eyelashes – I have a  stash and primarily wear them only for super special events and when I compete on stage (Competitive natural bodybuilder in women’s physique).

Okie dokie. That’s the low buy plan. Here are a couple FOTD. 

FOTD – Jan 21st, 2016 – I use no filters on my photos. I iz what I iz! 
Daily skincare routine – Cleanse, acne medication, serums
Becca Ever Matte Primer– In oily prone areas
MAC SSF NC 42/45 – I’m still tan from Mexico
Clarins Sun Fever Bronzer – I forgot about this oversize compact. Still love it. Long lasting
MAC Earthshine MSF
Sonia Kushak  Chic Luminosity Bronzer in Goddess – I brushed this super gold highlighter over my eyes in lieu of shadow and as a highlighter on my cheeks. It is light, buildable and long lasting.
Ben Nye Banana Luxury Powder
L’oreal Smoldering Eyeliner – Brown
Cover Girl Lashblast Clump Crusher – Very Black
*

*

FOTD – Jan 22nd, 2016
Daily skincare routine – Cleanse, acne medication, serums
Becca Ever Matte Primer– In oily prone areas
MAC SSF NC 42/45
Clarins Sun Fever Bronzer
MAC Simmer (Mineralize Blush – Tropical Taboo) Darker color as blush/Lighter color to highlight
Ben Nye Beige Suede Luxury Powder
Sonia Kushak Chic Luminosity  Bronzer – Goddess – Used on eyes
Tarte Pop The Cork & Sparkling Décor E/S (Holidaze palette)
UD Corrupt 24/7 Liner
Revlon Ultimate All In One Mascara – Very Black
Revlon Balm Stain – Sweetheart Valentine + EOS Balm
*



*Happy Friday & Happy Weekend!  
**~Elise~
*


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been off the radar, but I'm in for 2016. I purged some stuff today - all way too old, and for the garbage! 

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 24, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across forehead and on nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose & where I'm more porous)
* MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - mix of Y205 (1.5 pumps) & 117/Y225 (1 pump)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (undereye)
* OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 (blemish)
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown (I'm very surprised I've yet to hit pan on the left side; it's got a huge dent in it!)
* hairspray on a spoolie
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (crease)
* UD Naked 2 Palette - Bootycall (all over the lid as a base of sorts), Suspect (lid)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black
* NARS Blush - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy
* Maybelline Color Sensational Vivids - Shocking Coral (I hadn't worn this in eons! Perfect little pick-me-up on a very cold day and added punch to an otherwise understated look.)

For a lip balm rec for Elise, I've been using Nuxe's Reve de Miel in stick form for a little while, which I quite like. It's a bit more than eos, though ($9.50), and I think the only way to get it here is online. Others... I think Nivea is supposed to have some good ones? I've never tried them, though.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh just because I think she is so funny (I first discovered her before xmas and she just made another video)
Hilarious!!! so please watch her ANTI-Haul video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHF1ysxM_A0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHF1ysxM_A0


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 29, 2016)

Tom Ford cream shadows appeared on Nordstrom today. I'm here to exercise self control and to distract myself. I want to pick up two of them, but now that they are permanent I really have no rush (except the false sense of urgency I place on myself haha). 

Anyway, a FOTD:
-Armani luminous silk mixed with NIOD photography fluid
-Anastasia brow wiz
-It Cosmetics Liner Love gel liner in black 
-Stila Huge lash (sample size; I really like this a lot) on top lashes only
-Stila Aqua Watercolor blush in Water Poppy
-Becca cream highlighter in moonstone
-Perricone MD No Lipstick Lipstick (this is amazing! Why don't people ever talk about this)


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I haven't exactly failed... I have purchased a new moisturiser, eye cream and lip liner so far. Really want to try the Kate Moss nude lipsticks,and I actually don't own a nude lipstick because I would usually wear a liner and gloss, so I have a couple of light liners as well as really dark vampy colours... I love my extremes


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 1, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Tom Ford cream shadows appeared on Nordstrom today. I'm here to exercise self control and to distract myself. I want to pick up two of them, but now that they are permanent I really have no rush (except the false sense of urgency I place on myself haha).
> 
> Anyway, a FOTD:
> -Armani luminous silk mixed with NIOD photography fluid
> ...



*^^^^^^I love the NIOD Photography Fluid!

Speaking of Deciem...I scored on my Hylamide serums via eBay! I dislike entirely running out of essentials & then being subject to paying full price! Someone had a 4 piece kit for sale & I snagged it for $46.00!  A great bargain! Those should last me well into summer! **

I did splurge for the NARS Narcissist Cheek Studio & love it! 
*J


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 1, 2016)

Yesterday's FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - mix of Y205 and 117/Y225
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* OCC Skin Conceal - Y0
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown (used damp; still surprised I've not hit pan on the left side with that epic dent in it!)
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Twilight
* MAC Eyeshadow - Shale
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 2, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Yesterday's FOTD...
> 
> * MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
> * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - mix of Y205 and 117/Y225
> ...



*^^^^^I am def having fun with FOTD! It is making me pick out stuff I completely forgot about. 

Thanks for the lip balm suggestions. Speaking of which I just got an email about the new Clinique Sweet Pots. http://www.clinique.com/product/168...-Feb-_-2016.02.02_Vday_Sweet_Pots-_-sugar_lbr 

I have not purchased a single Clinique product since high school (ahem 1980's ** ) when the line was the go to for cosmetic counters. Thoughts on Clinique ladies?*


----------



## SandraVB79 (Feb 2, 2016)

Since I bought a lot of the givenchy and dior spring collections, i am failing terribly at this low buyvthing, lol


----------



## SandraVB79 (Feb 2, 2016)

Clinique: i personally like the skin care (3 step etc) and the mascaras but am using less and less of their makeup. Not because it's bad but because other brands have better marketing, i guess, and clinique doesn't have cool seasonal collections.

I love their gwp though so i always buy their stuff to get the gwp lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 2, 2016)

*Still holding strong! Not even looking at the Viseart palette special over at Musebeauty...not even going  there! But love the look of the summer Too Faced Sweet Peach palette...bad Elise bad! No palettes! *


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 2, 2016)

SandraVB79 said:


> Clinique: i personally like the skin care (3 step etc) and the mascaras but am using less and less of their makeup. Not because it's bad but because other brands have better marketing, i guess, and clinique doesn't have cool seasonal collections.
> 
> I love their gwp though so i always buy their stuff to get the gwp lol.


This could be me  I used their Acne products for a long time, but now I've found products with a less harsh formula which work better for me. I still own a dozen of their mascara gwps, which are good and reliable. But Clinique doesn't symbolise "fun" or any trend to me, so I usually go for brands like Mac, UD or Benefit.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Feb 3, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> This could be me  I used their Acne products for a long time, but now *I've found products with a less harsh formula which work better for me.* I still own a dozen of their mascara gwps, which are good and reliable. But Clinique doesn't symbolise "fun" or any trend to me, so I usually go for brands like Mac, UD or Benefit.



I'd love to know which ones.  I also find their acne/ blemish line very hard on the face.

Each year, I also buy their BCA products (same with Estee Lauder).


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 3, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> This could be me  I used their Acne products for a long time, but now I've found products with a less harsh formula which work better for me. I still own a dozen of their mascara gwps, which are good and reliable. But Clinique doesn't symbolise "fun" or any trend to me, so I usually go for brands like Mac, UD or Benefit.



*^^^^^Exactly! Use to buy the skincare products but due to sensitivity & harsh ingredients good ole Neutrogena & Paula's Choice took over long ago. AND you are both right about the fun/trend element for makeup. Those brands & many more push buzz & excitement which in turn excites us. *


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 4, 2016)

*FOTD – Feb 4th, 2016*
*Daily skincare routine – Cleanse, acne medication, serums*
*Becca Ever Matte Primer– In oily prone areas*
*MAC SSF NC 42/45 *
*MAC MSF Wonder Woman Golden Lariat (Contour, Blush & Highlight) - An oldie but goodie I love!*
*Ben Nye Luxury Powder *
*UD Vice 4 - Flame*
*Tarte Holidaze –Pop the Cork, Sparking Decor*
*MAC Liner  - Teddy*
*MUFE Aqua Brow – I totally forgot I had this in my collection. I tend to ignore my brows. With this I take a sharp angle brush and a teeny tiny amount of gel & brush it into my brows. Love it! Long lasting!*
*Covergirl Plumpify Mascara Very Black*
*EOS Lip Balm – Tangerine – Yum!

*


*I am doing great digging through the drawers and making an effort to mix things up. BUT...with the images of forthcoming MAC MSF **products popping up **(Future MAC & another as not yet named/announced collection), **I is in danger! I'm just going to keep saving my pennies til then. *


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 4, 2016)

Guess I should check in now that January has flown by! No spending on makeup, skincare, bath & body, hair care, accessories, or clothing at all last month. (Yay!) I mostly spent money on bills, food, alcohol, and experiences. And payed off a nice chunk of debt of course.  I did also buy a couple of small things I needed like a phone charger, and I made a large (around $200) perfume order for my birthday.

For February I'm just continuing on that path. The BPTP collection should be out this weekend and I might get a few things there but after that I'm not buying fragrances for a while. They tend to slow down releasing things from March-September so I should be able to do that with no problems. I'm doing a No Buy on the other categories until April and then I'll purchase a new mascara and a few seasonal cosmetic items. Other than that, I've worked really hard at making meals at home, taking breakfast and lunch to work with me, and limiting drinks other than water. Lots of success with this, I've pretty much stopped eating out for breakfast and lunch - just working on dinners now. Would like to see my credit card debt (now at $4200) completely gone by April if I can.

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 4, 2016)

SandraVB79 said:


> I'd love to know which ones.  I also find their acne/ blemish line very hard on the face.
> 
> Each year, I also buy their BCA products (same with Estee Lauder).


I use Mac Cleanse Off Oil Tranquil in the morning and evening, and as face cream Roche Posay's Effaclar Duo Plus in the morning and Avene's Triacneal in the evening. I haven't found a great clear spot treatment yet, but zinc ointment really works wonders for my skin when I apply it overnight or during daytime at the weekend. 

And hey veronikawithak!!!!  nice to hear from you! 
I'll post an update soon. at the moment, I'm a bit busy, but I think I will have some time for the internet on the weekend.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi, Veronika!  Looks like you're doing very well.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 5, 2016)

*Awesome veronikawithak! 

All those little things add up! I gave up my Starbucks habit last year & that alone was up to $25 a week!* *I **coulda become a VIB in a snap! 

Also a few years back I had the "Ahah! Time to get healthy moment!" & from then on I have brought my breakfast, lunch & snacks from home. Not only healthy for the body but super healthy for the bank account! 

I still have a small cc balance from the holidays. Until that is back to zero, I'm not allowed to use it. If I don't have the cash I don't get to buy it. Strict but smart *


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 7, 2016)

You can do it, Elise! 

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (forehead and nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose and where I have large pores)
* MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - 1.5 pumps of Y205 + 1 pump of 117/Y225
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 (mixed with above concealer)
* Hourglass Arch Sculpting Brow Pencil - Ash
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny
* UD Naked 2 Palette - Verve (lid) and Tease (crease)
* Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir Major Volume Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NYX Slim Lip Liner - Black Berry
* MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp

Lip technique: I filled in my lips a bit with Black Berry, then took the pointed side of a double-ended cotton bud on my lips to take some of it off. After that I applied Up the Amp. Then blotted. I ended up taking a bit more of it off because I thought I'd made it a bit too dark for the day. (I'll take a picture of the combo tomorrow, for those interested.)

As for the Velvet Noir mascara, I ended up tossing it. It flaked on me after a few hours (something I very rarely experience with mascaras), and it loaded my lashes a bit too much for my taste (even taking product off the wand didn't do much for me), and my cheaptastic lash comb didn't do much to get rid of any clumpiness. If you want to try out a Marc Jacobs mascara, I much prefer O!Mega Volume. Just as dramatic as Velvet Noir, but less clumpy and the wand isn't overloaded with product.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey, everyone, so eventually I got some time to sit down and post something from my computer (my phone is ok for some quick post, but it's a bit annoying to write longer texts). It's great to see both new and old group members in here! Keep up the good work!
My January's been not really a low-buy...my no-buy which was ~the last ten weeks of 2015 went really well and I was so happy about the progress I was making. But last month, I purchased one lipstick, one blush, and a highlighter (all Mac), plus three drugstore nailpolishes, and I ordered the Gwen Stefani blush palette plus a "matching" lipstick. Furthermore, I brought all my empties back to Mac because my counter at Douglas won't participate in the program any more, so I got two more lipsticks for free. 
While I do love and use the items I bought, I'm feeling miserable about the money/my low-buy, even more because there's so much nagative stuff going on at my job which I might lose btw (other...questionable... people receiving privileges, while I'm feeling kind of exploited for doing unpaid extra shifts and not being allowed to take my days off; changing structures and hierarchies...), so I don't know what's gonna happen to my life in general. All this stuff happened in the last three weeks and it's quite overwhelming. Some of my (friendly) coworkers feel exactly as frightened by those topics, so I got some affirmation that I'm not simply overreacting. Don't wanna sob and moan here because this thread is such a friendly and positive place, but again, I can clearly see the connection between me buying stuff and bad things happening around me. And especially now, I should save my pennies for rainy days.
I applied to a full time job which would be a real dream come true, so I had to purchase a set of appropriate clothes in case I'll be invited to an interview. Didn't receive an answer yet because the deadline for applications hasn't come yet. Wouldn't mind if anybody crossed their fingers for me  At least, I'm trying to stay positive and active. As always, I can clearly see what triggers the urge to try retail therapy, so I hope I'll stay back on my feet and won't repeat that January thing so soon. I'm glad this group exists because I know that many of you can relate one way or another.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 8, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Hey, everyone, so eventually I got some time to sit down and post something from my computer (my phone is ok for some quick post, but it's a bit annoying to write longer texts). It's great to see both new and old group members in here! Keep up the good work!
> My January's been not really a low-buy...my no-buy which was ~the last ten weeks of 2015 went really well and I was so happy about the progress I was making. But last month, I purchased one lipstick, one blush, and a highlighter (all Mac), plus three drugstore nailpolishes, and I ordered the Gwen Stefani blush palette plus a "matching" lipstick. Furthermore, I brought all my empties back to Mac because my counter at Douglas won't participate in the program any more, so I got two more lipsticks for free.
> While I do love and use the items I bought, I'm feeling miserable about the money/my low-buy, even more because there's so much nagative stuff going on at my job which I might lose btw (other...questionable... people receiving privileges, while I'm feeling kind of exploited for doing unpaid extra shifts and not being allowed to take my days off; changing structures and hierarchies...), so I don't know what's gonna happen to my life in general. All this stuff happened in the last three weeks and it's quite overwhelming. Some of my (friendly) coworkers feel exactly as frightened by those topics, so I got some affirmation that I'm not simply overreacting. Don't wanna sob and moan here because this thread is such a friendly and positive place, but again, *I can clearly see the connection between me buying stuff and bad things happening around me.* And especially now, I should save my pennies for rainy days.
> I applied to a full time job which would be a real dream come true, so I had to purchase a set of appropriate clothes in case I'll be invited to an interview. Didn't receive an answer yet because the deadline for applications hasn't come yet. Wouldn't mind if anybody crossed their fingers for me  At least, I'm trying to stay positive and active. As always, *I can clearly see what triggers the urge to try retail therapy,* so I hope I'll stay back on my feet and won't repeat that January thing so soon. I'm glad this group exists because I know that many of you can relate one way or another.


*
Hey lady! Even though I have been an allbeit quiet member of Specktra for a few years, I am one of the newbies to Team Low/No Buy this year... I wanted to say what better a place to let out how your are feeling, good and bad. Somewhere else someone (DILLIGAF I'm pretty sure!) said to me "...this is a safe space/place" and that is true. 

You are not alone in using "retail therapy," in fact many use different things (like food) to offset those ugh, bad feelings. The big thing is you recognize it and it sounds like you have a handle on it. 

I'm sorry you are having a tough time of it at work. I certainly have my fingers crossed for you and hope you will get that interview. I for one believe in putting things out to the universe. If it is really something you want/need just keep asking for it. Keep your ears & eyes open for those opportunities. 

p.s. Think of your recent  makeup splurges like a "new wardrobe" for your face. Fresh start in fashion and beauty! Good luck! (((((big hug))))*


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 8, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Hey, everyone, so eventually I got some time to sit down and post something from my computer (my phone is ok for some quick post, but it's a bit annoying to write longer texts). It's great to see both new and old group members in here! Keep up the good work!
> My January's been not really a low-buy...my no-buy which was ~the last ten weeks of 2015 went really well and I was so happy about the progress I was making. But last month, I purchased one lipstick, one blush, and a highlighter (all Mac), plus three drugstore nailpolishes, and I ordered the Gwen Stefani blush palette plus a "matching" lipstick. Furthermore, I brought all my empties back to Mac because my counter at Douglas won't participate in the program any more, so I got two more lipsticks for free.
> While I do love and use the items I bought, I'm feeling miserable about the money/my low-buy, even more because there's so much nagative stuff going on at my job which I might lose btw (other...questionable... people receiving privileges, while I'm feeling kind of exploited for doing unpaid extra shifts and not being allowed to take my days off; changing structures and hierarchies...), so I don't know what's gonna happen to my life in general. All this stuff happened in the last three weeks and it's quite overwhelming. Some of my (friendly) coworkers feel exactly as frightened by those topics, so I got some affirmation that I'm not simply overreacting. Don't wanna sob and moan here because this thread is such a friendly and positive place, but again, I can clearly see the connection between me buying stuff and bad things happening around me. And especially now, I should save my pennies for rainy days.
> I applied to a full time job which would be a real dream come true, so I had to purchase a set of appropriate clothes in case I'll be invited to an interview. Didn't receive an answer yet because the deadline for applications hasn't come yet. Wouldn't mind if anybody crossed their fingers for me  At least, I'm trying to stay positive and active. As always, I can clearly see what triggers the urge to try retail therapy, so I hope I'll stay back on my feet and won't repeat that January thing so soon. I'm glad this group exists because I know that many of you can relate one way or another.



Well, you're recognizing something that can set off retail therapy, and that's a good thing. So your next thing would be to find a different way to channel what you're feeling that doesn't involve going shopping.

Stuff crossed for you.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 8, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Well, you're recognizing something that can set off retail therapy, and that's a good thing. So your next thing would be to find a different way to channel what you're feeling that doesn't involve going shopping.
> 
> Stuff crossed for you.



Thanks for your feedback, I always appreciate it.  Yes, I think I will have to find another outlet for all the negativity. The thing is, I already thought I had managed to overcome retail therapy, so January has been a step back, and I am quite annoyed with myself because of my being so mindless. But that won't stop me from getting better again. I guess I will "appreciate " the whole mess  for reminding myself how easily one can get trapped in old behaviour again. 
And thank you for crossing your fingers for me


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Hi, Veronika!  Looks like you're doing very well.



 Shelly! Thanks, I feel like I made a lot of progress last year and am sort of in a semi-maintenance stage, at least with most of my shopping habits. Always enjoy your FOTDs!



fur4elise said:


> *Awesome veronikawithak!
> 
> All those little things add up! I gave up my Starbucks habit last year & that alone was up to $25 a week!* *I **coulda become a VIB in a snap!
> 
> ...



Yes! I started using Mint in July of last year and couldn't believe how much we were spending on eating out. We've gotten so much better at eating healthier and have probably cut our food spending by half.

Super smart to only purchase something when you have the money for it - that's how I was brought up but when I had to take out loans for school that kind of went out the window because debt was viewed to be normal and acceptable. Seems to be less and less common to pay for things with money you actually have these days! I'm still a little bit on the credit card float - using credit cards for groceries and things over two weeks and then paying that off every paycheck along with my regular payments and interest. Making payments every two weeks instead of after every statement helps me keep on track and also helps lower the interest a little bit - and every little bit helps. I'm working on paying back a $7000+ balance from July when we moved, but I'm almost halfway and in a couple of months it should be gone when I pay off the last chunk with my tax return. At that point I'll have an emergency fund sitting in my account at all times and I hope to never have a balance past the grace period again. The amount of interest I've paid in the last 7 months was a wake up call for sure. I've been using YNAB now instead of Mint which I like a lot better and I'm finally on the right track!



Buffy89 said:


> Hey, everyone, so eventually I got some time to sit down and post something from my computer (my phone is ok for some quick post, but it's a bit annoying to write longer texts). It's great to see both new and old group members in here! Keep up the good work!
> My January's been not really a low-buy...my no-buy which was ~the last ten weeks of 2015 went really well and I was so happy about the progress I was making. But last month, I purchased one lipstick, one blush, and a highlighter (all Mac), plus three drugstore nailpolishes, and I ordered the Gwen Stefani blush palette plus a "matching" lipstick. Furthermore, I brought all my empties back to Mac because my counter at Douglas won't participate in the program any more, so I got two more lipsticks for free.
> While I do love and use the items I bought, I'm feeling miserable about the money/my low-buy, even more because there's so much nagative stuff going on at my job which I might lose btw (other...questionable... people receiving privileges, while I'm feeling kind of exploited for doing unpaid extra shifts and not being allowed to take my days off; changing structures and hierarchies...), so I don't know what's gonna happen to my life in general. All this stuff happened in the last three weeks and it's quite overwhelming. Some of my (friendly) coworkers feel exactly as frightened by those topics, so I got some affirmation that I'm not simply overreacting. Don't wanna sob and moan here because this thread is such a friendly and positive place, but again, I can clearly see the connection between me buying stuff and bad things happening around me. And especially now, I should save my pennies for rainy days.
> I applied to a full time job which would be a real dream come true, so I had to purchase a set of appropriate clothes in case I'll be invited to an interview. Didn't receive an answer yet because the deadline for applications hasn't come yet. Wouldn't mind if anybody crossed their fingers for me  At least, I'm trying to stay positive and active. As always, I can clearly see what triggers the urge to try retail therapy, so I hope I'll stay back on my feet and won't repeat that January thing so soon. I'm glad this group exists because I know that many of you can relate one way or another.



All the best with applying for jobs! I hope you find a good fit soon and get out of that environment. I feel like on some level I'll never really overcome the retail therapy thing. I've been doing so well for the last couple of months and then over the weekend I felt the urge to purchase rising again. I was able to resist, but it shows me that I always have to be self-aware. It was my birthday over the weekend and I made plans with 6 of my friends - everyone cancelled. It seems to be the trend for me lately - there's always something going on so people tend to avoid committing to plans to keep their options open or make plans and then cancel. I'm trying to make sure I cultivate that inner happiness and motivation instead of relying on other people for that self-esteem boost. Definitely a work in progress.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> Shelly! Thanks, I feel like I made a lot of progress last year and am sort of in a semi-maintenance stage, at least with most of my shopping habits. Always enjoy your FOTDs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Belated Birthday!  sorry to hear that your friends cancelled on you.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 12, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> Shelly! Thanks, I feel like I made a lot of progress last year and am sort of in a semi-maintenance stage, at least with most of my shopping habits. Always enjoy your FOTDs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy belated birthday!!! I hope you had a nice day although your friends cancelled. You're right, this seems to be very common nowadays, everybody wants to stay "spontaneous" (as they call it). Sometimes, other people's bad manners/behavior move me too much (I was bullied literally from 5th to 13th grade so I still sometimes find it hard to digest when friends treat me bad), but always remember that their behavoir towards me doesn't define my worth or happiness.
I also think that the danger to fall back into retail therapy will always be there. But I guess that's just normal because consumerism and pretty things are all around, and I honestly like shopping. The thing I need to work on is receiving happiness from a variety of things except shopping, and not trying to "tranquillize" negative feelings by shopping, but working on the source itself. 
And thanks for wishing me good luck with the job! Haven't got a reply yet, but I'm a little nervous.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 12, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!  sorry to hear that your friends cancelled on you.



Thank you! 



Buffy89 said:


> Happy belated birthday!!! I hope you had a nice day although your friends cancelled. You're right, this seems to be very common nowadays, everybody wants to stay "spontaneous" (as they call it). Sometimes, other people's bad manners/behavior move me too much (I was bullied literally from 5th to 13th grade so I still sometimes find it hard to digest when friends treat me bad), but always remember that their behavoir towards me doesn't define my worth or happiness.
> I also think that the danger to fall back into retail therapy will always be there. But I guess that's just normal because consumerism and pretty things are all around, and I honestly like shopping. The thing I need to work on is receiving happiness from a variety of things except shopping, and not trying to "tranquillize" negative feelings by shopping, but working on the source itself.
> And thanks for wishing me good luck with the job! Haven't got a reply yet, but I'm a little nervous.



Thank you! "Spontaneous" aka "waiting to see if something better comes along." 

I think making sure that your happiness comes from within yourself is one of the best things you can do.. no need to rely on unreliable people or that short-term high from the new & shiny. Still working on that but things really started to turn around for me last year when I realized that I needed to work smart, not hard. Being restrictive and trying to fit yourself into a box usually doesn't work as well as finding more positive and beneficial things to focus on.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 13, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> Shelly! Thanks, I feel like I made a lot of progress last year and am sort of in a semi-maintenance stage, at least with most of my shopping habits. Always enjoy your FOTDs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





veronikawithak said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! "Spontaneous" aka "waiting to see if something better comes along."
> 
> I think making sure that your happiness comes from within yourself is one of the best things you can do.. no need to rely on unreliable people or that short-term high from the new & shiny. Still working on that but things really started to turn around for me last year when I realized that I needed to work smart, not hard. Being restrictive and trying to fit yourself into a box usually doesn't work as well as finding more positive and beneficial things to focus on.


*
^^^^^^Happy Belated Birthday! Boo! Shame on them for missing an opportunity to make fun lasting memories! 

I love your reflections on inner happiness. No matter how sparkly shiny the outside e.g. clothing, shoes, jewelry, & makeup, true shine comes from inside not stuffs. I learned a few years ago that no one person, no one thing is responsible for my happiness. It lands on us to control / modify our responses to those around us. Block bad energy, cultivate peace around ourselves, invite those in who energize, invite those in who are authentic, do things that make you happy! etc.

Well ladies happy weekend! I've gone another week with a no beauty buy! Really not too hard with no outstanding sales and no releases calling my name. 

I'm also ready to dive back into my "dekrappification" of my stuff! Currently it is my costume jewelry, watch collection & some fine jewelry.  Waaaay to much stuff just sitting in drawers getting no love no attention. I've become a minimalist, just wearing my diamond earrings, wedding rings & my sterling silver promise key necklace. Oh and my Polar A300 watch (fitness tracker & heart rate monitor with exchangeable bands). It is time to let it all go. So I will gift some of it & list stuff on eBay. I look at it this way, I will be able generate a small fund that can be used for either a new fitness watch and/or a beauty splurge. But Oi! It takes time to take pics, measure things & write descriptions. On the flip side it feels great to lighten the heavy stuff load! *


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey gals. I'm usually a lurker on this board, but wanted in on the low buy. I just made a purchase from the OCC sale (really too good..), but following that, this year I would like to only 1-find the perfect concealer, and purchase items that I have absolutely run out of. I honestly have so much makeup and skincare, that I don't think I'll completely run out of anything :-x Thanks for giving me something to browse through and some motivation!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome!

Yesterday's FOTD (I post these to track usage of what I have)...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across forehead)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose and where I'm most porous)
* MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - mix of Y205 (1.5 pumps) and 117/Y225 (1 pump)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey (all over lid)
* MAC Eyeshadows - Omega and Copperplate (crease/transition aid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar (inner corner)
* Sephora Waterproof Contour Eyeliner Pencil - Black Lace (tightline)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* NARS Blushes - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses

And today I went to Kohls, Ulta, and a Sephora Inside JCPenney. No makeup purchased at Kohls (I did swatch some foundations and a tinted moisturizer) or Ulta (bought an OPI nailpolish and a mini heat protectant spray by Living Proof to try out; tried on It Cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye to see if it'd be something I'd purchase when the time came to get a new undereye concealer). At SiJCP, I did buy a few makeup bits (all things I've tried previously and enjoy -- full size Benefit Gimme Brow, full size Mattifying Primer from MUFE, mini Hydrating Primer) and one skincare item (Boscia Makeup-Breakup Cool Cleansing Oil), and turned in some points for a Josie Maran set (mini argan oil, mini hydrating milk, mini lip and cheek tinted balm-type thingie, and a highlighting powder), and I did a fair bit of swatching and one try-on (MUFE Smoky Lash). Since I don't live near any of these stores, swatching and trying stuff on in person becomes even more valuable to me, I think.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 16, 2016)

Chelsssea said:


> Hey gals. I'm usually a lurker on this board, but wanted in on the low buy. I just made a purchase from the OCC sale (really too good..), but following that, this year I would like to only 1-find the perfect concealer, and purchase items that I have absolutely run out of. I honestly have so much makeup and skincare, that I don't think I'll completely run out of anything :-x Thanks for giving me something to browse through and some motivation!



*Welcome welcome! Always room in this group! What did ya get from OCC? I recently dug out some of the original Lip Tars I purchased and forgot about. Some good stuff there!*



shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Yesterday's FOTD (I post these to track usage of what I have)...
> 
> ...


*
^^^^^All in all sounds like a fun time! I lose track of time once I get into Sephora & Ulta...I have to be careful or I'll end up back from lunch break really late**! **Especially if I get chatting makeup with any of the MUAs working. 

I have two Living Proof No Frizz Weightless Styling Sprays (One for straight, one for curl) that I picked up last summer at Marshall's. I wanted to give them a try without the salon price tag. Very earthy, peppery in scent. Jury is still out. I need to replenish my curly hair products as I have finally used up all of my TIGI stuff. Not sure what to try next.
**
I have not touched my Sephora points at all. Do they ever offer super options**(+1000 points)** for redeeming? Nothing has really caught my eye or fancy. 

Would love your thoughts on the MUFE mattifying primer. I am currently using the Becca and really like it. It does extend the life of my foundation and I find I have to blot waaaay less.

**You'll be proud of me! I pulled out some oldie but goodies from my MAC stash for some FOTDs including Mineralize Eccentricity (I used the heck out of this back in the day with the 2 gold colors just about to pan). Yesterday I used Metal X in Pink Inglot as a base to Quartz Fusion spritzed with Fix+ to control the glitter fallout. Shimmery Pretty Pinky = Happy Girl.  

I have also been using my de-potted palettes (blues, purples, neutrals, greens, etc.) which are a mix of theBalm, MAC, UD, tarte, etc. I never properly labeled what was what so it's impossible sometimes to list exactly what I used. **

**Still, its fun taking the daily challenge and put a little effort into being more creative. Not every look is a success but that is ok! *


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm really enjoying reading everyone's progress, and welcome to all new low-buyers!

I came to say that I am starting back a no buy. This is my first no but ever, but I have confidence.  I actually just purchased a couple of items as a spring/summer wardrobe update. I was planning on them because I've been laid up in bed after oral surgery for the past 5 days...I waited to pull the trigger on everything until I knew I would be bored in bed and prone to purchasing online. I also purchased an Armani lip maestro that I really love and Tom Ford Moodlight highlighter. I had been wanting Moodlight since it came out. I didn't like it and ended up returning it. Kind of glad to be honest....it's no cheap item. I brought it back today and Nordstrom had the new YSL oil in stick lippies. I didn't even stop to look at the display. 

Anyway, please help me be accountable for my no buy! Im pretty under control now. I just pick up the occasional item here and there. However, I'm shooting for not buying anything until the spring Sephora sale when I will get some skincare products. The only exceptions are mascara (I will replace mine at the end of February) and *maybe* self tanner. We will see. I'm trying to hold off on that. I'm also not buying any clothes or shoes until then (and hopefully through that date). 

I've been on Pinterest pinning a lot of outfits I can recreate with clothes I already own and pinning makeup looks. I also drug my Marc Jacobs Starlette palette out. It's so pretty! I had forgotten how gorgeous and high quality it is. Anyway, I'm looking forward to fully enjoying everything I own. I'll be back soon


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 16, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I have not touched my Sephora points at all. Do they ever offer super options for redeeming? Nothing has really caught my eye or fancy.*



Once in a blue moon they offer perks worth 1000 points or more, but it's very rare, and they tend to go very quickly.

Occasionally I'll turn in points for 100 point perks, but it's very rare. And this was the first time I turned in points for a 500 point set. I chose a Josie Maran set. It's got a mini argan oil (useful for me as I'm nearly out of my light one), a mini hydrating milk treatment (first impression of it is pretty meh), a highlighting powder (seems to have more of a satin sheen than hardcore shimmer, and I don't have any dedicated highlighters in my stash, so yay!), and a lip/cheek oil thingie.



fur4elise said:


> *Would love your thoughts on the MUFE mattifying primer. I am currently using the Becca and really like it. It does extend the life of my foundation and I find I have to blot waaaay less.*



I like it, but it can be hard to spread out/blend. I'm going to try mixing it with one of my other ones. How easy is the Becca one to work with?



fur4elise said:


> *You'll be proud of me! I pulled out some oldie but goodies from my MAC stash for some FOTDs including Mineralize Eccentricity (I used the heck out of this back in the day with the 2 gold colors just about to pan). Yesterday I used Metal X in Pink Inglot as a base to Quartz Fusion spritzed with Fix+ to control the glitter fallout. Shimmery Pretty Pinky = Happy Girl.
> 
> I have also been using my de-potted palettes (blues, purples, neutrals, greens, etc.) which are a mix of theBalm, MAC, UD, tarte, etc. I never properly labeled what was what so it's impossible sometimes to list exactly what I used. **
> 
> **Still, its fun taking the daily challenge and put a little effort into being more creative. Not every look is a success but that is ok! *



Yay!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 17, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> ^^^^^^Happy Belated Birthday! Boo! Shame on them for missing an opportunity to make fun lasting memories!
> 
> I love your reflections on inner happiness. No matter how sparkly shiny the outside e.g. clothing, shoes, jewelry, & makeup, true shine comes from inside not stuffs. I learned a few years ago that no one person, no one thing is responsible for my happiness. It lands on us to control / modify our responses to those around us. Block bad energy, cultivate peace around ourselves, invite those in who energize, invite those in who are authentic, do things that make you happy! etc.
> ...



Thank you!

Yes, inner happiness and letting go of the unhealthy attachments to objects have been the two key factors in my shopping addiction recovery over the past few years. Do you follow The Minimalists? If not, they are awesome! I'm loving their new podcast series and can't wait to see their documentary. There are a lot of great minimalist YouTubers now as well like LightbyCoco. 



Chelsssea said:


> Hey gals. I'm usually a lurker on this board, but wanted in on the low buy. I just made a purchase from the OCC sale (really too good..), but following that, this year I would like to only 1-find the perfect concealer, and purchase items that I have absolutely run out of. I honestly have so much makeup and skincare, that I don't think I'll completely run out of anything :-x Thanks for giving me something to browse through and some motivation!



Welcome! All the best on your low buy!!



Alysse011 said:


> I'm really enjoying reading everyone's progress, and welcome to all new low-buyers!
> 
> I came to say that I am starting back a no buy. This is my first no but ever, but I have confidence.  I actually just purchased a couple of items as a spring/summer wardrobe update. I was planning on them because I've been laid up in bed after oral surgery for the past 5 days...I waited to pull the trigger on everything until I knew I would be bored in bed and prone to purchasing online. I also purchased an Armani lip maestro that I really love and Tom Ford Moodlight highlighter. I had been wanting Moodlight since it came out. I didn't like it and ended up returning it. Kind of glad to be honest....it's no cheap item. I brought it back today and Nordstrom had the new YSL oil in stick lippies. I didn't even stop to look at the display.
> 
> ...



Welcome back! Hope you have a lot of success with your first no buy!! I'm on my 3rd 100 day no buy now - I've been doing them twice a year as a way to get myself into the habit of purchasing makeup seasonally from a well-curated wishlist. I slipped up a bit in my first one but after that I was able to complete the next one successfully! My current one is running January-April (although now that I think about it, I haven't purchased any makeup since October!) and once I'm done that I plan to purchase some Spring/Summer makeup. I found it really helpful to keep a running wishlist and add notes as feelings change over the no buy. Then at the end there are usually clear stand-outs that I can purchase knowing I'll use and love them.

Something else I've found really helpful for no buys in particular (since they can be quite restrictive) is to think about it like prioritizing. Instead of "I can't buy ______ (makeup)" - I think about it like "I could buy ______, but I would rather spend that money on _______ (travel, being debt free, building savings, retirement planning, etc)."

You got this!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 17, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> Welcome back! Hope you have a lot of success with your first no buy!! I'm on my 3rd 100 day no buy now - I've been doing them twice a year as a way to get myself into the _*habit of purchasing makeup seasonally from a well-curated wishlist*_. I slipped up a bit in my first one but after that I was able to complete the next one successfully! My current one is running January-April (although now that I think about it, I haven't purchased any makeup since October!) and once I'm done that I plan to purchase some Spring/Summer makeup. I found it really helpful to _*keep a running wishlist and add notes as feelings change over the no buy.*_ Then at the end there are usually clear stand-outs that I can purchase knowing I'll use and love them.
> 
> Something else I've found really helpful for no buys in particular (since they can be quite restrictive) is to think about it like prioritizing. Instead of "I can't buy ______ (makeup)" - _*I think about it like "I could buy ______, but I would rather spend that money on _______*_ (travel, being debt free, building savings, retirement planning, etc)."  You got this!



*^^^^^THIS is exactly what I have been doing! * *I have my wishlist and items get added or removed as I see swatches, read posts by  ladies here, watch Youtube videos, etc. It's true feelings change over time especially if something does not perform well for others. Also, I keep on discovering all kinds of goodness in what I already have in my collections! It's shocking ** and a lot of fun too! *


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 17, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^THIS is exactly what I have been doing! * *I have my wishlist and items get added or removed as I see swatches, read posts by  ladies here, watch Youtube videos, etc. It's true feelings change over time especially if something does not perform well for others. Also, I keep on discovering all kinds of goodness in what I already have in my collections! It's shocking ** and a lot of fun too! *



Awesome! Shopping your stash is the best.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks y'all! I love the positivity in this thread. It's always so nice to be here  

FOTD:
-Guerlain Parure de Lumiere foundation
-By Terry Terrybly Densilis concealer
-Stila Watercolor Blush in poppy
-Becca cream contour
-Cle de Peau highlighter
-Marc Jacobs Starlette palette-2nd shade all over the lid
-Bobbi Brown chocolate shimmer ink gel liner
-Chanel le volume mascara
-Armani lip maestro in 507 (loooooooove)


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 19, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Thanks y'all! I love the positivity in this thread. It's always so nice to be here
> 
> FOTD:
> -Guerlain Parure de Lumiere foundation
> ...



*^^^^^We are happy you are here too! *




shellygrrl said:


> Once in a blue moon they offer perks worth 1000 points or more, but it's very rare, and they tend to go very quickly.
> 
> Occasionally I'll turn in points for 100 point perks, but it's very rare. And this was the first time I turned in points for a 500 point set. I chose a Josie Maran set. It's got a mini argan oil (useful for me as I'm nearly out of my light one), a mini hydrating milk treatment (first impression of it is pretty meh), a highlighting powder (seems to have more of a satin sheen than hardcore shimmer, and I don't have any dedicated highlighters in my stash, so yay!), and a lip/cheek oil thingie.
> 
> ...



*Thus far I am really liking the BECCA Ever Matte. I got a sample from SiJCP waaaay back in August...allbeit a tiny one and after 3 uses could clearly see a difference in the wear of my makeup later into the day. I apply it after my smoothing primer (Olay). I only squeeze out about 3/8 to 1/2" strip and it goes over/around my nose, my forhead & a lil on my chin. It smooths out nicely and does not dry so quickly you cannot get it smoothed in. I truly find that I do not have to blot until later in the day (makeup on at 7:00am, blotting around 12:30pm) and my foundation, bronzer, blush, highlighter etc. really seems to stay put and last. 

Now a question for you  (and for any of the other ladies). I believe you use the smoothing primer. As I have (gasp!) aged I do have more visible pores. While I like my Olay for daily use/work makeup, I am on the look out for a smoothing primer to lessen the appearance of said pores. My longtime, go too for full face, going out, date night etc makeup has been Smashbox Photo Finish. But I am not sure it really cuts it now for smoothing out my pores. What do you like best?*



veronikawithak said:


> Awesome! Shopping your stash is the best.



*^^^^^I am loving it!  Some real hits & some duds! The duds are getting pitched! 

On the dekrappifying front and on a **non-makeup topic, **I was able to list a few things on eBay and I am about 1/2 done editing my watch collection photos. I should be able to list those next week. Speaking of watches, while I am still somewhat satisfied with my Polar A300 Tracker I have my eye on the soon to be released Fitbit Blaze. Polar does not look to be developing the A300 any further so fashion options are limited. **A girl must have options!!! The Blaze on the other hand has a completely different look/feel and I could do away with wearing a HR monitor when I train...BUT I must save the pennies for it first and wait for initial reviews for performance, features and wear ability. 
**
On the beauty front, I just fell in love with The Beauty Look Book blog. Sigh! Seriously! Did you have to make me fall in love with every high end product I've never considered buying before!?!! Now I am lusting the Tom Ford Cream Color in Midnight Violet, the Tom Ford Honeymoon Quad and the Dior Lip Glow Balms (I WANT ALL 3!**) I nearly pulled the trigger on my Sephora cart for those lip balms! But I was good.  They are patiently sitting in my "loves" list and maybe when we have another coupon sale...maybe!

Instead, I went bogo (on sale w/coupon & additional instant rebate) for the new Cover Girl Oh Sugar! Vitamin Infused Balm. I got 2 colors, Gumdrop & Soda. They offer a bit more pigmentation/coverage than the L'oreal Color Riche balms and I really like them. And the best part is I only spent $9.00. So I got my "MUST have something new lippie" fix on and did not kill my wallet. *


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 19, 2016)

> *^^^^^I am loving it!  Some real hits & some duds! The duds are getting pitched!
> **.
> **
> On the beauty front, I just fell in love with The Beauty Look Book blog. Sigh! Seriously! Did you have to make me fall in love with every high end product I've never considered buying before!?!! Now I am lusting the Tom Ford Cream Color in Midnight Violet, the Tom Ford Honeymoon Quad and the Dior Lip Glow Balms (I WANT ALL 3!**) I nearly pulled the trigger on my Sephora cart for those lip balms! But I was good.  They are patiently sitting in my "loves" list and maybe when we have another coupon sale...maybe!
> ...



I recently pulled out two lipsticks I haven't worn in a while - Tom Ford Spanish Pink and MAC Siren Song. I really do love Siren Song. I'm wearing it today. I really really wish I loved Spanish Pink, but I am just not a fan of Tom Ford's lipsticks. I know I'm basically the only person who feels that way haha. And it is a good thing...except in this instance where I've already spent the money. I'm struggling with the thought of throwing it away. I probably should. It's a sunk cost and I just don't like it. 

Also, Sabrina @ The Beauty Lookbook is my kryptonite haha. I LOVE her blog, and all these new lippies she's reviewing are driving me crazy. I want 2-5 of the new Chanel Stylos and then today she posted Bite's new lippie formula in the shade Sorbet. I am absolutely swooning over it. I wasn't even interested in Bite's reformulation until I saw her post today lol. Oh well, have to stay strong. I've added all aforementioned items to the running Lust List I keep on my phone.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello Guys not posting a lot lately (never been but i've been more active once!) Anyway been bad lately, 
I wish I did WANT anything in my life .... but no. Makeup front i've been good (sort of) early Jan I did buy 4 thing from ColourPop and went to MAC to purchased 3x 221 brush (why stop at one?LOL) but really I thought it was LE and I LOVE that brush. also buy brush cleaner and fix + for powdery eyeshadow.  Then I saw in frangrancenet.com a Annick Goutal Amber Fetish perfume bottle, that perfume is discontinued and she kind of replace it by Ambre Sauvage that cost 280$CAN at Neiman Marcus the bottle is 300$CAN IT IS CRAZY so when I saw Ambre Fetish at 100$ I figure it was a good deal, RIGHT??? And finally I saw those UGG boot Adirondack II and I decide I needed those. I live in Canada, we have rough winter, I NEED 300$ boots!? (see the justifying) I shouldn't but they are just amazing boots ... that are now mine. I will wear them forever .... ok at least for 5 years (for THAT price).
My goal is to keep my spending in check (so it is more then a low-buy in makeup but in general) and right now i'm failing. I need to do ''better'' in March and April.

As for the new makeup collection non really appeal to me except that Too Faced Peanut and Jelly palette. As for those Chanel, Dior, Guerlain never ending new lipsticks line launch I'm not even tempted so that good.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 22, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Hello Guys not posting a lot lately (never been but i've been more active once!) Anyway been bad lately,
> I wish I did WANT anything in my life .... but no. Makeup front i've been good (sort of) early Jan I did buy 4 thing from* ColourPop* and went to MAC to purchased 3x 221 brush (why stop at one?LOL) but really I thought it was LE and I LOVE that brush. also buy brush cleaner and fix + for powdery eyeshadow.  Then I saw in frangrancenet.com a *Annick Goutal Amber Fetish perfume bottle*, that perfume is discontinued and she kind of replace it by Ambre Sauvage that cost 280$CAN at Neiman Marcus the bottle is 300$CAN IT IS CRAZY so when I saw Ambre Fetish at 100$ I figure it was a good deal, RIGHT??? And finally I saw those *UGG boot *Adirondack II and I decide I needed those. I live in Canada, we have rough winter, I NEED 300$ boots!? (see the justifying) I shouldn't but they are just amazing boots ... that are now mine. I will wear them forever .... ok at least for 5 years (for THAT price).
> My goal is to keep my spending in check (so it is more then a low-buy in makeup but in general) and right now i'm failing. I need to do ''better'' in March and April.
> 
> As for the new makeup collection non really appeal to me except that Too Faced Peanut and Jelly palette. As for those Chanel, Dior, Guerlain never ending new lipsticks line launch I'm not even tempted so that good.



*Oooooh you have been having some serious retail fun!  No new boots for me this winter. Actually we have had a very mild winter compared to the past 2 years. I did get a new pair of Converse booties. Super cute mid style in multicolor Woolrich wool fabric with a back zipper. I waited and waited and they were finally 60% off...being a unique style I was hoping they would still be available. 

As for the perfume bottle I totally get it. Last year I finally got my hand on a bottle of the 25th anniversary  Eternity. It's just a mirrored silver metallic in the same shape but I had to have it. I was saying somewhere else, if the packaging is unique, pretty, well crafted, it makes the product all the more special! 

Still no ColourPop in my collection yet. Just not moved to get anything yet. The PB & J is just coming available. Pretty sweet looking!*



Alysse011 said:


> I recently pulled out two lipsticks I haven't worn in a while - Tom Ford Spanish Pink and MAC Siren Song. I really do love Siren Song. I'm wearing it today. I really really wish I loved Spanish Pink, but I am just not a fan of Tom Ford's lipsticks. I know I'm basically the only person who feels that way haha. And it is a good thing...except in this instance where *I've already spent the money. I'm struggling with the thought of throwing it away. I probably should. It's a sunk cost and I just don't like it. *
> 
> Also, Sabrina @ The Beauty Lookbook is my kryptonite haha. I LOVE her blog, and all these new lippies she's reviewing are driving me crazy. I want 2-5 of the new Chanel Stylos and then today she posted Bite's new lippie formula in the shade Sorbet. I am absolutely swooning over it. I wasn't even interested in Bite's reformulation until I saw her post today lol. Oh well, have to stay strong. I've added all aforementioned items to the running Lust List I keep on my phone.


*
D*mn you Beauty Look Book! LOL! The Bite lippies look great! Temptalia just posted a full gallery of swatches too! I am all in for Gin Fizz, Dragonfruit, Eggplant & Cayenne...but I'm being good and will wait until I earn a few extra pennies. The Chanel Stylos sound & look pretty, but the packaging to me is meh. I guess if I am going to go high end, I want the product to look high end special...silly girl! Also I just saw that Lancome is going to release a super sweet product called Juicy Shakers! I want! I want! LOL!
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Thus far I am really liking the BECCA Ever Matte. I got a sample from SiJCP waaaay back in August...allbeit a tiny one and after 3 uses could clearly see a difference in the wear of my makeup later into the day. I apply it after my smoothing primer (Olay). I only squeeze out about 3/8 to 1/2" strip and it goes over/around my nose, my forhead & a lil on my chin. It smooths out nicely and does not dry so quickly you cannot get it smoothed in. I truly find that I do not have to blot until later in the day (makeup on at 7:00am, blotting around 12:30pm) and my foundation, bronzer, blush, highlighter etc. really seems to stay put and last.
> 
> Now a question for you  (and for any of the other ladies). I believe you use the smoothing primer. As I have (gasp!) aged I do have more visible pores. While I like my Olay for daily use/work makeup, I am on the look out for a smoothing primer to lessen the appearance of said pores. My longtime, go too for full face, going out, date night etc makeup has been Smashbox Photo Finish. But I am not sure it really cuts it now for smoothing out my pores. What do you like best?*



Over the years, I've used both original Smashbox Photo Finish and Photo Finish Light, along with Benefit Porefessional, Hourglass Veil Mineral, and now MUFE Smoothing (Porefessional and Smoothing are used only where I have large pores; others have been used all over the face). Both the Smashbox ones were pretty silicone-y (PF Light less so than original PF). Texturally, I can't tell a ton of difference between Benefit Porefessional or MUFE Smoothing (both have various silicones in the ingredients, both come out in a light-medium skintone shade), but for some reason I prefer MUFE over Benefit. Hourglass Veil Mineral also has silicones in it, but it doesn't have that silicone-y feel that the Smashbox Primers have. I also prefer that over Benefit, but not quite over MUFE.

I think, like all things, it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 23, 2016)

*Hmmmmm. With your & Wayne Goss' feedback sounds like I should give MUFE primers a try. I def have more texture on my face now. I have less of a struggle with oiliness than when I was younger. I equate that to aging, much more diligent skin care and use of effective skincare products. My face is not working overtime to find balance! Thanks lady!
*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 23, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Oh just because I think she is so funny (I first discovered her before xmas and she just made another video)
> Hilarious!!! so please watch her ANTI-Haul video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHF1ysxM_A0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHF1ysxM_A0



*^^^^^**omg! * *The timing on this (Natasha Denona palettes anyone?!) is perfect! I mean perfect!!! I happened across her 3rd anti-haul video completely be accident! Which in turn reminded me you posted links about anti-haul videos, which made me come back here and confirm it was the same person. I need to watch the other 2 now!  *


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 23, 2016)

I got more Lip Tars than I need (didn't need any!), and a Color Creme Corrector to use on my eyes under concealer. The lip tars were only $4 on sale and I am moving towards cruelty free beauty, so it seemed ok. I have a bag of use-it-up stuff that I'm making good progress on and I will toss whatever I don't go through my the end of March.



fur4elise said:


> *Welcome welcome! Always room in this group! What did ya get from OCC? I recently dug out some of the original Lip Tars I purchased and forgot about. Some good stuff there!*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 24, 2016)

Kimberly Clark's videos are hilarious. So much fun to watch. And she's so right when she says "you already own that"! I really hope there'll be more videos of that type. 
The beauty lookbook is kind of my cryptonite. Everything looks so sophisticated and desirable there, and items/colors look so classy. The Chanel stylos really have caught my eye, but I'll wait till summer at least so my current stash gets used a little more. I picked up one last b2m lippie yesterday before the program ends at my Douglas counter at the end of February.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2016)

I need to stay away from Bite until my No Buy is over in April.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 26, 2016)

> Something else I've found really helpful for no buys in particular (since they can be quite restrictive) is to think about it like prioritizing. Instead of "I can't buy ______ (makeup)" - I think about it like "I could buy ______, but I would rather spend that money on _______ (travel, being debt free, building savings, retirement planning, etc)."
> 
> You got this!



I've been using this and it has been working! Thank you!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^**omg! * *The timing on this (Natasha Denona palettes anyone?!) is perfect! I mean perfect!!! I happened across her 3rd anti-haul video completely be accident! Which in turn reminded me you posted links about anti-haul videos, which made me come back here and confirm it was the same person. I need to watch the other 2 now!  *



i watched all of the anti-haul videos yesterday and today and they are so good! I was laughing out loud at certain points. I feel like I can hear "You don't need it!" ringing through my ears now lol


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 26, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> i watched all of the anti-haul videos yesterday and today and they are so good! I was laughing out loud at certain points. I feel like I can hear "You don't need it!" ringing through my ears now lol



*^^^^^OMG! I know, right!?! 
"You don't need this! You won't use this! You already have this! Why?!?..."
Sometimes a makeup junkie just needs to hear this, often!  Kimberly definitely is a junkie too, but she does what I call the "editorial edit" long before she actually buys a product. Love it! 

She kept me from spending a ton of money this past week!!! Now I need to get through this weekend...I am going to Sephora (2 dif) after work today to do some super swatch sessions. I will take pictures! *


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 26, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> I need to stay away from Bite until my No Buy is over in April.



*^^^^^Me too! I have resisted all online shopping thus far. I decided it best for me to go swatch a ton, take some pictures and then decide if the splurge is worth it! *


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^Me too! I have resisted all online shopping thus far. I decided it best for me to go swatch a ton, take some pictures and then decide if the splurge is worth it! *



ooooo what all are you going to swatch?


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 26, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> ooooo what all are you going to swatch?


*
^^^^^The list is long...May the swatch force be with me! Ready?!?:

**If available - Bite Lippies  - Sake, Sorbet, Gingersnap, Sweet Cream, Gin Fizz, Kinchi, 
Pickled Ginger (I literally just typed pickled pig! And laughed out loud...too loudly at my desk at work!**), 
Dragonfruit & Eggplant. I am really drawn to colors I do not have...plus this will be my first foray back into trying lipsticks.

**UD Gwen Stefani - Firebird.  The virtual artist tool selected out a couple Burberry Kisses colors. I was shocked. So I will see if they are in store. 

Lancome - Hello Happiness & Paris Please
*
*I'm still working on my "face game" too, so: 

Clinique Cheek Pops - Ginger, Peach & Melon. 

I have a couple Benefit colors I really like, so I want to see if Hervana & Rockateur are in store. 

And maybe the Lancome My Parisian Pastels palette. It reminds me of a lovely high end candy box. Very pretty but may not be practical for my NC 40-45 skin tone. 

I think the actual swatching & taking pics will help me do a better job of the "edit" and keep my from spending too much on things I will not use! Plus its fun to play with all the pretty stuffs. I may buy a couple things in store and then to save $ a little wait & purchase online later. 

Wish me luck! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 28, 2016)

Finally, a FOTD after a week with none. (I was getting over a cold last week. Feeling much better now.)

* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying Primer and Hydrating Primer across the t-zone
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer across the nose
* MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - mix of Y205 and 117/Y225
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (undereyes)
* Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer - SX03 (spot concealer; I recently got samples of this shade and SX01 and SX02)
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny (all over lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - mix of Envy nd Glass Slipper (lashline)
* Josie Maran Argan Infinity Lip and Cheek Cream Oil - Everlasting Honey (lips only)


----------



## jennyap (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi ladies, I've barely posted in this thread but I am still reading and being impressed by everyone 

I've had nothing much to say because I've bought zero makeup this year, so the ultra low buy is going very well. In fact I just checked and my last makeup purchase was late October. That has got to be a record for me! 

It hasn't been painful at all - there have been a couple of things that caught my eye, particularly the Dior highlighter (the pink flowery one, I forget the proper name) but nothing that I felt I couldn't live without. 

Flamingo Park comes out in stores here this week, so I am going to swatch Have Your Cake lipstick. It's exactly my kind of colour, which means I probably have enough close dupes that I don't really need it, but I won't rule it out until I see it for myself. I was interested in one or two of the blushes but they haven't been released here so that makes it easier. 

The low-buy philosophy has really spread to the rest of my life. We're going a slow but thorough purge of our whole house (I got rid of books, for the first time ever!) and I'm really thinking about anything new we bring in. My aim is a net reduction of 2016 items in 2016 (not counting consumables which are used up). 



shellygrrl said:


> (I was getting over a cold last week. Feeling much better now.)



Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 29, 2016)

i'm happy to see that Kimberly Clark was a hit.  I'm sure she will keep doing those Anti-Haul video they look really popular and yes of course she told us to not buy the Natasha Denona palette it is one of the most talk about palette in 2016!


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 29, 2016)

@jennyap, oh wow, that's impressive! No makeup since October! I've decluttered some books myself and as a total book person who's always been taught that one cannot have enough books, it felt weird. I was able to sell some textbooks I don't need any more, and I gifted some novels to a friend who's a book lover as well. I don't miss a single book and I'm happy that other people enjoy them.
Flamingo Park will be at my counter tomorrow, and there's plenty of items I like. During the last weeks, I've set aside money for two products, but although I like most things and could imagine enjoying them in my kit, I'm not as thrilled as with former Mac collections. Hopefully, this will help me make wise choices.
Im February, the only makeup items I purchased were a powder (hit pan on my Mac Blot powder but didn't repurchase it, but went for a drugstore one which is a lot cheaper but actually great, like 23 vs 4 €) and Mac Cranberry eyeshadow (refill pan version) which I've wanted for months. I've also hit pan on two of my Naked 2 shadows and it feels great to see my products used.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 29, 2016)

Go Jenny go!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 3, 2016)

@jenny & @buffy it sounds like y'all are doing well! Seems like more maintaining now. That's awesome!

@val4m I really liked the Natasha Denona portion of the anti-haul. The points made are just so good! It's true (for me personally) that I would NEVER hit pan on those shades, so the argument that it's a good value for the amount you get is irrelevant. Love that logic.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 4, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> @jenny & @buffy it sounds like y'all are doing well! Seems like more maintaining now. That's awesome!
> 
> @val4m *I really liked the Natasha Denona portion of the anti-haul.* The points made are just so good! It's true (for me personally) that I would NEVER hit pan on those shades, so the argument that it's a good value for the amount you get is irrelevant. Love that logic.



*^^^^^Me too! And since then Temptalia has posted reviews with nothing averaging above a B! Seriously paying double for double the amount is not acceptable. And it is true, not even close to hitting pan on most of my UD, tarte, theBalm & MAC! *



jennyap said:


> Hi ladies, I've barely posted in this thread but I am still reading and being impressed by everyone
> 
> *I've had nothing much to say because I've bought zero makeup this year*, so the ultra low buy is going very well. In fact I just checked and my last makeup purchase was late October. That has got to be a record for me!
> 
> ...



*Zero makeup purchased is amazing! Congratulations!!! I have to confess I have not been that good and I gave in to the Dior Nude Highlighter. That was a big splurge, probably the biggest in a long time for me! On the flip side the splurge was funded by me clearing out a ton of unused items in my collection. 

 I just went through "Box Mountain" in our spare room! That picture shows 2yrs+ (2014 + 2015) worth of shipping boxes & packing materials from deliveries for both me & hubby! Add at least 30% more not showing, as those were broken down upon arrival. omg! It took me nearly 2 hours to break all of it down for recycling. AND seeing this totally put some of our spending in perspective. So not only am I cutting back on purchasing beauty products this year, but also clothing, shoes, "toys," etc. 
*





Buffy89 said:


> @jennyap, oh wow, that's impressive! No makeup since October! *I've de-cluttered some books *myself and as a total book person who's always been taught that one cannot have enough books, it felt weird. I was able to sell some textbooks I don't need any more, and I gifted some novels to a friend who's a book lover as well. I don't miss a single book and I'm happy that other people enjoy them.
> *Flamingo Park* will be at my counter tomorrow, and there's plenty of items I like. During the last weeks, I've set aside money for two products, but although I like most things and could imagine enjoying them in my kit, I'm not as thrilled as with former Mac collections. Hopefully, this will help me make wise choices.
> Im February, the only makeup items I purchased were a powder (hit pan on my Mac Blot powder but didn't repurchase it, but went for a drugstore one which is a lot cheaper but actually great, like 23 vs 4 €) and Mac Cranberry eyeshadow (refill pan version) which I've wanted for months. *I'**ve also hit pan on two of my Naked 2 shadows* and it feels great to see my products used.



*^^^^^I totally ignored Flamingo Park. Mostly because I am waiting on the MAC summer release with MSF products. Those are my true weakness. Congrats on hitting pans! Woo Hoo! Giving up books is a hard thing! I know because I am an art librarian! BUT it sure does feel good to unload unused things, especially when you can gift them to people who will appreciate them! *



shellygrrl said:


> Go Jenny go!



*Love this jammin' guy!*


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 4, 2016)

Placed an impulse order for some fragrances last night - cancelled it this morning. Not one of my No Buy categories but I still felt guilty about it. I have some more important things to spend that money on.

Bite lipsticks are in stores today - I am not buying any until April but I'm tempted to go look and swatch. It could go either way. Often when I see things in person I can cross them off my list because they look nothing like their photos. Other times I just want them more..


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 4, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> Placed an impulse order for some fragrances last night - cancelled it this morning. Not one of my No Buy categories *but I still felt guilty about it.* I have some more important things to spend that money on.
> 
> *Bite lipsticks are in stores today* - I am not buying any until April but I'm tempted to go look and swatch. It could go either way. Often when I see things in person I can cross them off my list because they look nothing like their photos. Other times I just want them more..


*
Lol! I can relate to the guilty feeling...I feel like I am letting the low/no buy ladies down when I purchase something. BUT I will say this, I am being very careful, doing a lot of reading of reviews and actually going and swatching things first. It has helped me curb the spending and being/posting here is keeping me accountable. 

Bite is in Sephora stores today here as well.  I have to return a YSL lippie that just smells & tastes horrible! Even after swatching 2 different times, turns out my high end splurge was not worth it. So disappointed. I totally agree! In person and better still on my skin quickly determines whether something is a hit or no go! Bite is getting such a big push, I really do need to swatch a few colors before I jump into the water. *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 5, 2016)

@fur4elise, the beauty in living is a small condo is that you do not keep boxes for 2 years! LOL OMG this is a lot of boxes.

As for Flamingo Park collection, I just look at those bright bold pink and fuchsia lipsticks and they just remind me that I have like 10 of those already that are not being used because I'm trying to finished one and it take forever to use up!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 5, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> @fur4elise, the beauty in living is a small condo is that you do not keep boxes for 2 years! LOL OMG this is a lot of boxes.
> 
> As for Flamingo Park collection, I just look at those bright bold pink and fuchsia lipsticks and they just remind me that I have like 10 of those already that are not being used because I'm trying to finished one and it take forever to use up!


*
Lol! We moved from a small 2 bedroom apt to our just under 2000 sq foot home in Dec 2013. All of a sudden there was all this space. It became too easy to let things pile up in our spare room! 
**
When we got back from vacation in late Jan, I had enough of the clutter! Plus becoming part of the low buy group made me realize how much stuff I was collecting, not using, hoarding, wasting...It was time to head it off & tackle it head on! My closet, our spare room, my makeup collection & kit, my jewelry & watches, etc. Thus far I'd say I've cleared out a 1/4 to 1/3 via gifting, eBay, & donating. I still have more to go, but boy does it feel good to lighten the load!  

Flamingo Park was too sugar candy colored for me. Plus I cannot wear ANY MAC lipsticks without my lips getting severely chapped within a day or so.  Sad but true! I love having color on my lips but it's no fun having cracked, sore, peeling, even bleeding lips. I am hoping maybe Bite despite costing $7-$8 more, might have a more forgiving formula. I even tried two higher end YSL formulas. No go because of smell & taste. At least I swatched them first, but I never put any tester lip product on my lips, ever! So it wasn't until I actually got them home & tried them on that they were both a fail! 

On another MAC note, MAC just lowered their curated 9x & 15x eyeshadow palettes!
*
*
**I mean crazy low - $3.50-$4.33 per pan depending on palette size, & there is a rumor that the pro pans will drop to $6.50 each. Of all my shadows MAC gets daily use! My lust for Viseart & ND was instantly killed off! Tried, true & trusted, MAC is my first love  So I probably will purchase a couple palettes to fill some gaps in my colorways. Essential? Kinda. Smart buying? Definitely over the cost of the brands I was eyeballing!*


----------



## leonah (Mar 5, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Lol! We moved from a small 2 bedroom apt to our just under 2000 sq foot home in Dec 2013. All of a sudden there was all this space. It became too easy to let things pile up in our spare room!
> **
> When we got back from vacation in late Jan, I had enough of the clutter! Plus becoming part of the low buy group made me realize how much stuff I was collecting, not using, hoarding, wasting...It was time to head it off & tackle it head on! My closet, our spare room, my makeup collection & kit, my jewelry & watches, etc. Thus far I'd say I've cleared out a 1/4 to 1/3 via gifting, eBay, & donating. I still have more to go, but boy does it feel good to lighten the load!
> ...




I hope they drop the price for the pans too!! and for the palettes as well for the rest of the world not only us


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 5, 2016)

leonah said:


> I hope they drop the price for the pans too!! and for the palettes as well *for the rest of the world not only us*



*^^^^^Agree! *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 5, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Lol! We moved from a small 2 bedroom apt to our just under 2000 sq foot home in Dec 2013. All of a sudden there was all this space. It became too easy to let things pile up in our spare room!
> **
> When we got back from vacation in late Jan, I had enough of the clutter! Plus becoming part of the low buy group made me realize how much stuff I was collecting, not using, hoarding, wasting...It was time to head it off & tackle it head on! My closet, our spare room, my makeup collection & kit, my jewelry & watches, etc. Thus far I'd say I've cleared out a 1/4 to 1/3 via gifting, eBay, & donating. I still have more to go, but boy does it feel good to lighten the load!
> ...



I know i'm not helping but have you try Shiseido lipsticks? I love their formula and the have nice colour selection. I know it is a company that is low key but really they should have more love because their lipsticks are one of the best. So with the cold weather, I'm Canadian, this lipstick is totally saving my lips right now.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 5, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> I know i'm not helping but have you try Shiseido lipsticks? I love their formula and the have nice colour selection. I know it is a company that is low key but really they should have more love because their lipsticks are one of the best. So with the cold weather, I'm Canadian, this lipstick is totally saving my lips right now.



*No. I have not tried Shiseido. They were so popular in the 80's and then presence here in the US diminished. Around the same time the line Prescriptives did. * *I live in Michigan and though it does not get as cold as Canada we have similar climates. I would take your advice & recommendations seriously. Do you have formula you suggest? Name?  *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 5, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *No. I have not tried Shiseido. They were so popular in the 80's and then presence here in the US diminished. Around the same time the line Prescriptives did. * *I live in Michigan and though it does not get as cold as Canada we have similar climates. I would take your advice & recommendations seriously. Do you have formula you suggest? Name?  *


Shiseido only have 3 lipsticks line, Perfect rouge thats what i'm wearing in general, Shimmering rouge (sheerer lipstick) that I never tested and Lacquer rouge (liquid lipstick) they are pretty good (only have one) still less drying then others but still might be too dry for you. 
In Perfect rouge I have RS320 Fuchsia (Love that colour)*, *RS711 Venetian Rose (perfect MBB shade) and PK303 Pink Mesa (Nude-brown colour)
I have others but can't remember on top of my head. I can swatch them on Monday if you want.  you can also go read The non blonde blog on the brand. I really trust her judgment and have nice swatch.
http://www.thenonblonde.com/search?q=+shiseido#.Vtu7Y4TfZ0g

It is a petty that Shiseido is not easy to find in the states because it is a really cohesive line, stuff that work, really well made, packaging is efficient and still high end, with beauty full colours that will work for everyday life.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 6, 2016)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying and Hydrating Primers across forehead and nose
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer across nose
* Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (chin)
* MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 (note to self, never use a brush to blend this in again. Stick with the beautyblender!)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (undereye and across lid after primer)
* Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer - SX01 (spot concealing; I think I can wear either SX01 or 03 in this)
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown (left side only)
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny
* MAC Eyeshadows - Omega as transition, Malt above transition, Indian Ink on lashline
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Barcelona Beach in the crease
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin to contour
* Josie Maran Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil
* Josie Maran Argan Infinity Lip and Cheek Creamy Oil - Everlasting Honey (lips only)


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 7, 2016)

Hell0,
Here swatches of Shiseido Perfect rouge lipstick
left to right
RD304, RS711, RD732, PK303, RS320



I did compare RS320 Fuchsia against MAC other hot pink and fuchsia top Guerlain  Rouge automatique 165, the 2 next to RS320 are top MAC Flat out Fabulous and bottom MAC Quick Sizzle, next MAC Good Kisser and far right Chanel Rouge allure velvet 37 l'exuberante


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 7, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Hell0,
> Here swatches of Shiseido Perfect rouge lipstick
> left to right
> RD304, RS711, RD732, PK303, RS320
> ...



*Yay! Thank you for the swatches! I confess when I was playing with the virtual artist lip I loved the Guerlain colors...but oh oh so expensive! Big no no for no/low buy right?!...lol! **The three middle colors of the Shiseido are right up my alley for daily color. I may have to for go Bite (see below) and order a couple Shiseido lipsticks to try.

**I am wearing Bite Sweet Cream today and thus far I am not sure, color wise and lip feel wise. Disappointing but not surprising. My lips are just super finicky & sensitive. Ugh. 

p.s. I like thenonblonde blog! She looks like a lady I would love shopping and taking lunch with! *


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Mar 8, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Oh just because I think she is so funny (I first discovered her before xmas and she just made another video)
> Hilarious!!! so please watch her ANTI-Haul video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHF1ysxM_A0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHF1ysxM_A0



Oh my gosh, I discovered her late last year. She is fantastic.  I hope she continues to put out Anti-Haul videos; the more the better!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2016)

*Date Night Delight*
*Smashbox Photo Finish Oil Free & Pore Minimizing Primers
MAC SFF NC40, 42 & 45
Clarins Summer Fever – Contour
MAC Blush - Breezy
Stila Blush - Pink Glow
Eyes – MAC Vintage Selection Paint Pot, Cranberry & Da Bling + a super light pink frost (probably theBalm)
UD 24/7 Pencil  – Corrupt set with MUFE e/s 622
Revlon Dramatic Definition Mascara – Blackest Black– I have all of the new Revlon mascaras and this hands down is my favorite spoolie & formula. With the “All-In-One” coming in second. The other formulas for some reason lead to clumping and random fibers, and craap getting stuck to my lashes and into my eyes. Not acceptable with my hard contact lenses!*
*Cover Girl Lip Liner Radiant & Oh Sugar Balm in Jelly*
*
Fab FOTD*
*Olay Primer & SB Pore Minimizing Primer – The jury is out on the SB pore minimizer. I got a few samples to try that also include Benefit & tarte. I have to be careful in which order I apply the Smashbox as this one likes to pill and “smooosh” onto my fingers and not my face. Some primers do not play well with others!
Clarins Summer Fever – Contour – Still a fav!
Nars III (Narssist Cheek Studio) & Orgasm Blushes
MUFE Finishing Powder- I am back to this over my Ben Nye powders. Just feeling like I am putting too much color on my face.
Eyes – MAC Improper Copper CCB, UD Toxic (Vice2), Ambush (lower lash)
UD 24/7 Pencil Twice Baked
Cover Girl Lash Blast Clump Crusher Mascara – Very Black
*
*Recent Swipings & Swatching*
*I’m still have fun digging through my drawers. I forget how awesome theatrical makeup is! Ben Nye Rouge Palette! – omg! Here I was about to throw down for some new blushes! I already have 8 nicely pigmented colors to select from. And if I really want to get some new colors, I should just invest in another Ben Nye palette! Price point about $6.25 per shade in an 8 color palette. I just throw MSF and/or highlight colors over them for more shimmer. The Ben Nye Grand Lumiere Palette – Gorgeous bright color eyes shadows. I love setting my color UD pencils with these! *

*Shopping Stuffs*– *I am holding fast to my declutter funds. They are safely stashed in my savings account until a worthy splurge comes along.  *

*Well...my flirtation with YSL lip, both formulas - fail. They will be returned.

My first Bite lipcolor, Sweet Cream - fail.  I have not used my other Bite color yet. I will return the failed color and plan to give Bite another try as there are 2 - 3 other shades I do like...I need to remember cool toned colors do not work! As much as I love them, for my skin tone they are a no no!

Turns out my oh so cheap color Cover Girl lip balms are working great. No, they do not have long lasting, staying power, but they do not chap my lips at all! 

The new Fitbit Blaze fitness watch came out and the reviews are moderate. The deal breaker for me was finding out the unit is not waterproof!!! How can a fitness tracker not be waterproof?! Epic fail! I just saved myself well over $200. No loss though as I still love my Polar A300.

Spring has sprung here! A high of 60 yesterday and over 65 today. I am feeling the need for spring cleaning...which leads to more dekrappification of stuff. 
*


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 8, 2016)

My work FOTD:

-YSL Blur Primer (have a sample of this. It's nice.)
-NIOD Photography Fluid mixed with Koh Gen Do Moisture foundation 
-By Terry Terrybly Densillis concealer (scraping the sides of the tube. This is done.)
-Anastasia Dip Brow in Taupe
-It Cosmetics Liner Love in black for a gel winged liner
-Chanel Le Volume mascara on top lashes only 
-Armani blush
-Anastasia highlighter from the "That Glow" palette
-Lancome Vintage Rose lipstick (the only lipstick I've used up and repurchased. So perfect)


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 8, 2016)

Update on my no buy -
its been semi tough and somehow also easier than I thought. I'm not sure how it's both of those at the same time haha. I almost slipped and used a 10% off Sephora coupon, but they wouldn't let me use it in store so I didn't buy anything. It's all for the best. I didn't need the highlighter I was about to buy anyway!

I did tell myself that I could repurchase mascara, concealer, and self tanner since I was running low on those items. I repurchased my mascara and the SA threw in two samples of my mascara too! Very pleased with that. I also purchased the Charlotte Tilbury retoucher concealer. I'm happy with that decision too - I originally planned to repurchase my very expensive By Terry concealer, so that's money saved. I haven't purchased any self tanner yet, so that may still happen at some point. 

I havent purchased any clothing/shoes/accessories etc.  I will admit though that I did have an unplanned purchase. I bought the MAC Warm Neutrals palette because the price dropped and I had two returns at Nordstrom. I don't feel bad about it. I've wanted that palette since it was $100, so the most recent drop was just too much for me to resist. I'm really happy with it too, so I'm not feeling too terrible over it.

Anyway, even though I'm pleased with the palette purchase, I do recognize the next area I need to work on - not buying other items when I make returns. That's a struggle for me. I should just get the money back instead of another product. 

Also, edited to add - 
I'm proud of myself for not giving into more lipstick purchases. I've been doing a good job of finding happiness in the colors I already own when I'm tempted by something new. With that being said, I'm going to start to try to wear my lippies more. I have such a great variety but tend to stick to the same shades on a day to day basis. I would really like to start showing others some love too


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 8, 2016)

So you know that perfume order I cancelled? I used that money to buy pairs of tickets to THREE concerts at the symphony to go on date nights. Instead of adding to my hoard of possessions I'll be able to enjoy some quality time with my favorite human. Sometimes I forget what is most important and need a little jolt to remind myself. 

I also bought some new games. We have a few different tabletop game groups that we play with (sometimes 2 days a week) so these will get a lot of use.

Still working on the mental aspects of shopping addiction: perfectionism, completionism, various other -isms - but I'm no longer pretending that the holes in my life can ever be filled with consumerism.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 8, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> So you know that perfume order I cancelled? I used that money to buy pairs of tickets to THREE concerts at the symphony to go on date nights. Instead of adding to my hoard of possessions I'll be able to enjoy some quality time with my favorite human. Sometimes I forget what is most important and need a little jolt to remind myself.
> 
> I also bought some new games. We have a few different tabletop game groups that we play with (sometimes 2 days a week) so these will get a lot of use.
> 
> Still working on the mental aspects of shopping addiction: perfectionism, completionism, various other -isms - but I'm no longer pretending that the holes in my life can ever be filled with consumerism.



what a great use of that money!! Memories are definitely more important, so kudos to you! Also you've reminded me that Wicked will be in my city soon and I need to go ahead an nab some tickets


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 9, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> what a great use of that money!! Memories are definitely more important, so kudos to you! Also you've reminded me that Wicked will be in my city soon and I need to go ahead an nab some tickets



Nice! I need to see that eventually..


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> So you know that perfume order I cancelled? *I used that money to buy pairs of tickets to THREE concerts at the symphony* to go on date nights. Instead of adding to my hoard of possessions I'll be able to enjoy some quality time with my favorite human. Sometimes I forget what is most important and need a little jolt to remind myself.
> 
> *I also bought some new games.* We have a few different tabletop game groups that we play with (sometimes 2 days a week) so these will get a lot of use.
> 
> Still working on the mental aspects of shopping addiction: perfectionism, completionism, various other -isms - but I'm no longer pretending that the holes in my life can ever be filled with consumerism.





Alysse011 said:


> Update on my no buy -
> *its been semi tough and somehow also easier than I thought.* I'm not sure how it's both of those at the same time haha. I almost slipped and used a 10% off Sephora coupon, but they wouldn't let me use it in store so I didn't buy anything. It's all for the best. I didn't need the highlighter I was about to buy anyway!
> 
> I did tell myself that I could repurchase mascara, concealer, and self tanner since I was running low on those items. I repurchased my mascara and the SA threw in two samples of my mascara too! Very pleased with that. I also purchased the Charlotte Tilbury retoucher concealer. I'm happy with that decision too - I originally planned to repurchase my very expensive By Terry concealer, so that's money saved. I haven't purchased any self tanner yet, so that may still happen at some point.
> ...





Alysse011 said:


> *What a great use of that money!!  Memories are definitely more important*, so kudos to you! Also you've reminded me that Wicked will be in my city soon and I need to go ahead an nab some tickets



*Awesome awesome ladies!!! You both are rocking it! And you both continue to inspire me to not go overboard.
**

@Veronika ~ Memory making is definitely where it's at! 

@Alysse ~ After coming in here & reading, I held off on pulling the trigger on my MAC cart currently holding the MAC palette you purchased along with a few other things. Really I have no "need" in that cart right now and for some reason holding onto those "splurge funds" for now feels really good. 

Also, no clothing or shoe shopping since the beginning of the year for me. With spring coming, I will need to switch out my closets, assess, donate & pitch. Once I do that there are usually a few staples that need to be replaced...

As for lipstick...I totally let myself get sucked into the Bite craze. I've decided to give the lipstick thing a break for now. I'm not even going to try another Bite color at this point. **Good old lip liner & balm has worked all this time. I am going to hold out for the **Lancome **Juicy Shakers.** It is an oil/pigment/stain product that I hope may work for my ridiculously over sensitive lips. In the meantime, I am going to try a couple recommended, extremely reasonably priced lip treatments to see if I can keep my lips healthier on a daily basis. *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 12, 2016)

*Hey hey ladies! I asked this question under the KVD thread, but since this is about low buying & using stuffs up, I thought I should ask here too 

**After careful review of all my MAC & UD Naked palettes, I realized I do NOT need to buy any of the lowered price curated MAC palettes. I have too many dupes! I did not pull the trigger on my MAC cart! Good girl!

I also realized I am not reaching for them because they are primarily shimmer, metallic & frosts. Hmmmmm? I am missing a full matte selection that would definitely make me reach for those palettes to tone down all the shimmer, sparkle, frost etc. Do y'all think the KVD light & shade palette would be a good selection to complete/fill the neutral/matte hole? The pricing to me is far more reasonable than say the Viseart mattes. Other suggestions?*


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm afraid I'm not helpful with the KVD palette question. I have the Viseart Neutral Matte palette and do love it. However, I have heard mostly raves about the shade and light, so I would definitely say it's worth checking out 

also, good on you for not pulling the trigger on your MAC cart! You made the right decision...I ended up returning the Warm Neutrals palette.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 12, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Hey hey ladies! I asked this question under the KVD thread, but since this is about low buying & using stuffs up, I thought I should ask here too
> 
> **After careful review of all my MAC & UD Naked palettes, I realized I do NOT need to buy any of the lowered price curated MAC palettes. I have too many dupes! I did not pull the trigger on my MAC cart! Good girl!
> 
> I also realized I am not reaching for them because they are primarily shimmer, metallic & frosts. Hmmmmm? I am missing a full matte selection that would definitely make me reach for those palettes to tone down all the shimmer, sparkle, frost etc. Do y'all think the KVD light & shade palette would be a good selection to complete/fill the neutral/matte hole? The pricing to me is far more reasonable than say the Viseart mattes. Other suggestions?*



Yay for not going for the MAC!

I don't own the KVD palette, but I have seen it in person, and if you want to use it to fill the matte neutral gap in your stash, there are some really good shades in there, and it would be cheaper than Viseart's Neutral Matte palette. And you can multitask with it, too! The top taupe shade would work as a face contour, and some of the browns could be used for brows (you can mix with the black to make colours more ashy).


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 13, 2016)

Keep up the good work everybody! I guess I've been doing okay. I purchased three items from Flamingo Park at the beginning of the month (had planned to purchase/set money aside for two), plus a cheap set of individual lashes+glue by Catrice. I've always wanted to try fake lashes but I was afraid I couldn't stand the feeling/weight on my lashes, but I've noticed it's allright. Might invest in a set of higher quality lashes one day, but my set contains about 50 individual lashes and they can be reused at least one time when I clean them properly, so I got no need to shop for more at the moment.
Well, I did spend quite a lot of money on records this month. I went to two concerts and purchased some vinyl/CDs there which were missing in my collection. The bands signed them for me and we had some nice chat at the merch booth, so in my opinion it was money well spent because I'll always enjoy the music and remember those lovely people. I'm going on a trip to Hamburg with some friends in a week to watch another band. Some years ago, most of my fun money went into music, but then makeup came and absorbed everything. I'm slowly turning into "2010 me" again and I'm quite happy about that.
I'm starting to care less and less for certain items like HG products or LE stuff. Well, I'm still interested in them, but I've internalized more and more that the latest trendy stuff (for example a hyped lipstick shade) won't make me a happier/prettier/different person. Instead, it's general concepts/looks I'm more interested in right now. Because of this, my makeup FOMO has decreased a lot.

On the neutral/matte palette topic, I'm sorry I can't say anything about brands not available here (KvD, Viseart etc.), but otherwise, if I were you, I might not go for a pre-made palette, but pick a couple of single eyeshadows which really match your needs.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 13, 2016)

hello everyone,
[email protected] why don't you buy a couple of matte singles like MAC Omega, Quarry and Kid instead of a palette? those won't broke the bank. 
For those reading french here a little read. I do think the article sums up the wanting of the new thing and then a soon as we have the item in question the excitement feeling just vanish. the writer is referring the a new phone but we can say the same for the new makeup item (lipstick, palette etc)
http://www.pressreader.com


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 13, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> hello everyone,
> [email protected] why don't you buy a couple of matte singles like MAC Omega, Quarry and Kid instead of a palette? those won't broke the bank.



Another good option, of course! (Kid's been discontinued, though.)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - mix of Y205 and 117/Y225
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - mix of SX01 and SX03
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Nice Composure
* MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## leonah (Mar 14, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> hello everyone,
> [email protected] why don't you buy a couple of matte singles like MAC Omega, Quarry and Kid instead of a palette? those won't broke the bank.
> For those reading french here a little read. I do think the article sums up the wanting of the new thing and then a soon as we have the item in question the excitement feeling just vanish. the writer is referring the a new phone but we can say the same for the new makeup item (lipstick, palette etc)
> http://www.pressreader.com



yeah most of my mac shadows are matte or satin/veluxe but they usually have very minimal shimmer so they look more matte on me at least


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> yeah most of my mac shadows are matte or satin/veluxe but they usually have very minimal shimmer so they look more matte on me at least


*
Chuckle! I don't know what it is but I love shimmer & sparkle (minus the fall out!)*



Buffy89 said:


> Keep up the good work everybody! I guess I've been doing okay. I purchased three items from Flamingo Park at the beginning of the month (had planned to purchase/set money aside for two), plus a cheap set of individual lashes+glue by Catrice. I've always wanted to try fake lashes but I was afraid I couldn't stand the feeling/weight on my lashes, but I've noticed it's allright. Might invest in a set of higher quality lashes one day, but my set contains about 50 individual lashes and they can be reused at least one time when I clean them properly, so I got no need to shop for more at the moment.
> Well, *I did spend quite a lot of money on records this month. I went to two concerts and purchased some vinyl/CDs there which were missing in my collection. The bands signed them for me and we had some nice chat at the merch booth, so in my opinion it was money well spent* because I'll always enjoy the music and remember those lovely people. I'm going on a trip to Hamburg with some friends in a week to watch another band. Some years ago, most of my fun money went into music, but then makeup came and absorbed everything. I'm slowly turning into "2010 me" again and I'm quite happy about that.
> I'm starting to care less and less for certain items like HG products or LE stuff. Well, I'm still interested in them, but I've internalized more and more that the latest trendy stuff (for example a hyped lipstick shade) won't make me a happier/prettier/different person. Instead, it's general concepts/looks I'm more interested in right now. Because of this, my makeup FOMO has decreased a lot.
> 
> On the neutral/matte palette topic, I'm sorry I can't say anything about brands not available here (KvD, Viseart etc.), but otherwise, if I were you, I might not go for a pre-made palette, but *pick a couple of single eyeshadows* which really match your needs.



*Music for me is an essential! Though I am not buying that much in the way of "new" music these days. I too have been filling holes in my collection of artists I have loved for years. *



VAL4M said:


> hello everyone,
> *[email protected] why don't you buy a couple of matte singles* like MAC Omega, Quarry and Kid instead of a palette? those won't broke the bank.
> For those reading french here a little read. I do think the article sums up the wanting of the new thing and then a soon as we have the item in question the excitement feeling just vanish. the writer is referring the a new phone but we can say the same for the new makeup item (lipstick, palette etc)
> http://www.pressreader.com





shellygrrl said:


> Yay for not going for the MAC!
> 
> I don't own the KVD palette, but I have seen it in person, and if you want to use it to *fill the matte neutral gap in your stash*, there are some really good shades in there, and it would be cheaper than Viseart's Neutral Matte palette. And you can* multitask with it,* too! The top taupe shade would work as a face contour, and some of the browns could be used for brows (you can mix with the black to make colours more ashy).



*If I had just waited a couple more days... I would have probably gone the route of a few singles. MAC pans just dropped to $6 each!!! The only thing is I would be buying colors direct from the site without being able to swatch for selection. In the end, I returned $89 worth of lipstick to Sephora that I purchased outright (budgeted) and used a portion of the refund to buy the KVD palette. I used it this morning and right now it is looking to be just what I needed! Pigmented, smooth, blends super easy!


Other Shopping Stuff: Younkers is having one of their many annual Goodwill sales. You donate & get 25% off coupons (clothing)/15% off coupons (for makeup & fragrance). So now I have a fist full of coupons...lol! I should be able to find a few work wardrobe staples for spring & summer. 

And for just a few days they offer 20% off cosmetics and fragrances. After returning my Sephora stuff, I stopped by the Lancome in Younkers for a couple samples of the Teint Idole Ultra foundation to try (still hunting for a HG foundation). I ended up purchasing a Gloss In Love (Gem N Glam) & a Shine Lover Lipstick in Plum Daudice. At 20% off and with a really nice free gift, I got a nice deal. I am wearing the lipstick today and so far so good. It is very light, sheer and moisturizing. We'll see how my lips are tonight. 

In the end I exchanged a few fail products for a couple new and did not spend any extra money. 

As an aside...lol. Now that I have the KVD palette, I have created a personal challenge for myself! 
It is called "NAKED For 30 Days!"*

*I have pulled out all of my NAKED palettes to use along with the KVD (with maybe a few tarte & MAC colors thrown in here & there) for the next 30 days! I have no excuse to not use these palettes because I loved them when I bought them...and now they actually feel new again because I ignored them for so long. *


----------



## leonah (Mar 14, 2016)

so far this year I have not spent so much but it's been more a few purchases that cost more  but the best part is that I've reorganized and sorted out stuff that I don't need like extra backups or stuff that comes in a set, when I maybe didn't like one or two items in the set I have now put some up for sale so I'm happy about that  it's going to feel so good when I get rid of stuff that I never used


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 14, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Another good option, of course! (Kid's been discontinued, though.)



Really? been a while since I went to a MAC store and if I do,  I ''try'' to not look at makeup.  *wink* makeuplowbuy *wink* LOL
Hey are you almost done with Feed the Senses lipstick? you've been working on that lipstick for a while no?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah, Kid was d/c'ed late last year.

And I'm still nowhere near done FTS.


----------



## leonah (Mar 15, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Yeah, Kid was d/c'ed late last year.
> 
> And I'm still nowhere near done FTS.



unfortunately yeah  I'm happy though that you guys warned me and I was able to snag one folie and one kid


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 16, 2016)

Well, I broke my no buy and bought a beauty blender. BUT in my defense, my old bb I think had mold on it. It has discolored moldy looking spots. I wasn't keen on using it on my face anymore, so I'm going to go ahead and give myself a pass on this.


----------



## leonah (Mar 17, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Well, I broke my no buy and bought a beauty blender. BUT in my defense, my old bb I think had mold on it. It has discolored moldy looking spots. I wasn't keen on using it on my face anymore, so I'm going to go ahead and give myself a pass on this.




good one. hygiene is more important for sure


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 17, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Well, I broke my no buy and bought a beauty blender. BUT in my defense, my old bb I think had mold on it. It has discolored moldy looking spots. I wasn't keen on using it on my face anymore, so I'm going to go ahead and give myself a pass on this.





leonah said:


> good one. hygiene is more important for sure


*
^^^^^I had to chuckle, coz you totally get a pass on an essential! **Smart cookie! Skin care is the most important!
**
I do not use brushes to apply foundation because it tends to irritate my skin. I used the Sonia Kushak version for years ($10-$11 instead of $20) then last year discovered the Real Techniques blenders (2 pk. for $11, but you can always find them bogo sale &/or with coupon). I really like them and I don't break the bank on something that absolutely needs to be periodically replaced.*


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks y'all! At first I thought surely it's not mold and it just got stained with something. I've never had one do that before! I guess it makes sense though since it is constantly wet (and sometimes dirty?)


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 17, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Well, I broke my no buy and bought a beauty blender. BUT in my defense, my old bb I think had mold on it. It has discolored moldy looking spots. I wasn't keen on using it on my face anymore, so I'm going to go ahead and give myself a pass on this.



Yeah, that's a good call.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 18, 2016)

A few updates:

No makeup purchases in 170 days.

Just paid off my last credit card. I am officially credit card debt free!

Saved $1500 of my tax return for an emergency fund.

My only remaining debt is a government student loan that I started making payments on in November and a student line of credit that I have to start making payments on in May. Still 6 figures of debt that will take me quite a while to pay back but going down from 6 debt payments to 2 feels great. Now that I'm not throwing money at credit cards I'll be able to build up my emergency fund a bit more in April and also adjust my budget for all of those changes before May.

There is a tiny light at the end of the tunnel! If I can manage to get through the next few months without taking on any new debt, I'll consider myself in addiction recovery!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 18, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> A few updates:
> 
> No makeup purchases in 170 days.
> 
> ...



that is amazing!! I'm so proud of you. I feel like saving is similar to going to the gym...it kind of sucks for a while until you start seeing results and then it's addicting haha.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 18, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> A few updates:
> 
> No makeup purchases in 170 days.
> 
> ...



THUMBS UP!!! Good luck with those student loan took my 7 years to finish paying!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 18, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> A few updates:
> 
> No makeup purchases in 170 days.
> 
> ...



 Go you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 20, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - mix of 117/Y225 and Y205 (two pumps of darker shade to just under a pump of the lighter one)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* Josie Maran Argan Infinity Lip and Cheek Creamy Oil - Everlasting Honey (lips and cheeks; nice subtle flush on the cheeks)


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 21, 2016)

Monday FOTD:

YSL Blur Primer
Cle de Peau Radiant Fluid Foundation
CT Retoucher concealer
By Terry Ombre Blackstar in Bronze Moon
Chanel Volume de Chanel mascara
Armani blush in 10 (discontinued)
Anastasia Glow Palette in That Glow
YSL Nude Beige lipstick


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 21, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> that is amazing!! I'm so proud of you. I feel like saving is similar to going to the gym...it kind of sucks for a while until you start seeing results and then it's addicting haha.



Thanks!  It's a good feeling. I would much rather be addicted to saving and going to the gym than shopping! Getting back in shape is my next priority now that I'm out from under the credit card debt.



VAL4M said:


> THUMBS UP!!! Good luck with those student loan took my 7 years to finish paying!



Thank you! 7 years is pretty amazing for student debt. Good job! A lot of people I know are on 10-20 year timelines. If I pay the minimum I'll be finished in 10 years but I'm hoping to be done in 5-8.


shellygrrl said:


> Go you!



Thanks! 


In other news, I went to Sephora the other day and was able to swatch all of the lipsticks I was interested in from the new Bite collection. I've narrowed it down to a few I'd like to purchase once my No Buy is over in a few weeks. I also cashed in 100 points so I could try the new formula - of course the color is Radish which I'll never use, but it gave me an idea of how they'll wear. Plus I have 500+ and haven't used any in almost a year. _I also ordered a new pair of booties. I'm not sure if I'll keep them or not, but I've been having the worst time finding any and I don't want to wait until next season when they're full price. They looked really cute online but you never know. *ETA: Cancelled this order. I shall wait until I find the perfect (probably full price) ones, and not be sucked into the FOMO and end-of-season sales.*_


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 21, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> A few updates:
> 
> *No makeup purchases in 170 days.*
> 
> ...





VAL4M said:


> *THUMBS UP!!!* Good luck with those student loan took my 7 years to finish paying!






Alysse011 said:


> *that is amazing!! *I'm so proud of you. I feel like saving is similar to going to the gym...it kind of sucks for a while until you start seeing results and then it's addicting haha.





shellygrrl said:


> *Go you!*



*Woot Woot for You! I am still paying my student loans. Grrrrr. I have been paying for 12 years. Grrrrr. **They are not clear for another 13 years! Ugh! But I would not have the job I do now without the degree I earned. On the flipside, I was given a super low interest rate in comparison to today's rates!

I am super close to having my little bit of CC# debt paid off. I'd say 2 months and it will be clear. Again the upswing is I have not incurred any new CC charges. 

Makeup Stuffs: 2 purchases made. 
New Sally Hansen Gel Colour. I have not done my nails in eons, since I stopped with the acrylics last year. Talk about saving money! Fake nails equate about $50 bucks a month in upkeep! Cha Ching! Since I am not competing anytime soon and my nails needed a serious break, the nails had to go! And I could not be happier for it! I had a coupon for this color and love it!
*


*I also settled on my new foundation.** Even though I purchased the bottle with a 20% coupon, the mua gave me 2 good size sample to use to be absolutely sure I like the foundation before I open the box! Smart on both are parts. **I went with the Estee Lauder Double Wear in  4C3 **Soft Tan. I tested Lancome Teint Idole & Clinique Beyond Perfecting as well. The Lancome was too light (not sure the mua did a good job matching me) and the Clinique was too dark and made me super oily! 
I have been wearing the ELDW for almost a week and I love it.  Super long wearing, transfer resistant, seems to absorb any oil, nice coverage. ** 

I already mentioned the Lancome Shine Lover and Gloss in Love last week, essentially an even exchange with refund. I love both colors I purchased! 
*


*
That's it for purchases. Now I am in full on Spring cleaning mode, so more is heading out the door and lots of cleaning and organizing is afoot! This week I will pick a nice color to paint my bathroom. Hubby and I have separate bathrooms. I am thinking a very light green. I really like Lime Granita or Dancing Green. What do y'all think?
*


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 21, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> A few updates:
> 
> No makeup purchases in 170 days.
> 
> ...



Congrats on this!!!! As always, you are my heroine and motivation.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 21, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Woot Woot for You! I am still paying my student loans. Grrrrr. I have been paying for 12 years. Grrrrr. **They are not clear for another 13 years! Ugh! But I would not have the job I do now without the degree I earned. On the flipside, I was given a super low interest rate in comparison to today's rates!
> 
> I am super close to having my little bit of CC# debt paid off. I'd say 2 months and it will be clear. Again the upswing is I have not incurred any new CC charges.
> 
> ...



I like Lime Granita! We are painting our living room right now, and staring at paint swatches is such a challenge. We did gray and the first one we chose ended up looking blue after it was on the wall haha.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 21, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Woot Woot for You! I am still paying my student loans. Grrrrr. I have been paying for 12 years. Grrrrr. **They are not clear for another 13 years! Ugh! But I would not have the job I do now without the degree I earned. On the flipside, I was given a super low interest rate in comparison to today's rates!
> 
> I am super close to having my little bit of CC# debt paid off. I'd say 2 months and it will be clear. Again the upswing is I have not incurred any new CC charges.
> 
> *



Yes, I am really thankful for my student loan because without it I wouldn't have been able to get the education I did and I definitely wouldn't be where I am now. I just want to pay it off as soon as possible because the interest on it scares me and it also reminds me that I did a lot of unnecessary spending. I just want to move on.  If I had a lower interest rate I would probably take longer to pay it back though.

Awesome job on being almost credit card debt free and not incurring new charges!



Buffy89 said:


> Congrats on this!!!! As always, you are my heroine and motivation.



That is such a sweet thing to say, thank you so much.  I get inspired by you and everyone on this thread all the time. It's a great little community!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 22, 2016)

*I had a dentist appointment at 7:00 AM this morning. Gotta take care of the teeth! So no makeup before...My hygienist uses a salt spray to polish my teeth. So, by the end of my appointment half my face would be exfoliated & wiped away. So I threw together a travel bag & put on makeup as soon as I got to work. I thought it would be fund to show a before & after (no filter) of my quick, done at my desk FOTD 

Lancome La Base Pro (sample)
Tarte Clean Slate Poreless Primer(sample)
Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation - 4C3 Soft Tan
MAC Wonder Woman Golden Lariat (contour, blush & highlight)
Mehron Setting Powder
Eyes - Urban Decay Naked Palette - Virgin, Naked, Buck, Half Baked, & Darkhorse
L'oreal Voluminous Smoldering Eye Liner - Brown
Lancome Definicils Mascara (sample) - Black
MAC Lipliner - Soar
Lancome Gloss in Love - Lily En Lame


*


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 23, 2016)

I just went to ulta, Sephora, and Nordstrom. I was returning items to Ulta and Nordies and I had a gift card for Sephora. I took a little detour at the tom ford counter in Nordstrom but talked myself out of buying anything. I'm also happy to report that I didn't go over my gift card limit at Sephora! It's the small victories haha


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 24, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> I just went to ulta, Sephora, and Nordstrom. I was returning items to Ulta and Nordies and I had a gift card for Sephora. I took a little detour at the tom ford counter in Nordstrom but talked myself out of buying anything. I'm also happy to report that I didn't go over my gift card limit at Sephora! It's the small victories haha



*Yaaaaay for small victories!!!  I on the other hand have a confession to make...but that can wait til this weekend
A new Anti-Haul vid from Kimberly Clark *
[video=youtube;ktvhp4R05eQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktvhp4R05eQ[/video]]


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 24, 2016)

A FOTD:

-YSL Blur Primer
-CdP Radiant Fluid Foundation
-CT Retoucher concealer under the eyes and around the nose
-Anastasia Dipbrow in Taupe
-UD Fireball eyeshadow and Makeup Geek In the Spotlight eyeshadow (I was really wanting to purchase Tom Ford Sphinx but talked myself out of it. I saw on Temptalia that both of these shadows were listed as dupes and had similar qualities - the MUG is a very similar color and the UD has that duo chrome look)
-UD Perversion mascara
-Stila blush
-Anastasia That Glow palette for highlight
-Dior Addict lipstick in Lucky ( I also had an almost weak moment at the Laura Mercier counter with the lip parfait lippies, but then I remembered how much I love this Dior lipstick I already own for a pop of color!)


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh I really should write down my fotds again. The ones everyone is posting here are very inspirational. 

I'm so excited for the new anti-haul video, thanks for posting. This lady is simply fabulous. I can already spot some hyped items in the preview picture, this is gonna be fun!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 27, 2016)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y225/117 + MAC Face & Body - White (much better match for my skintone than Y205 on its own or mixed w/Y225!)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (undereye concealer)
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01 (spot concealing)
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Prestige True Kohl Kajal - Matte Black (as a base, also used on lower lashline)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (blending colour)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Glass Slipper (lid)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* Benefit Hoola
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick
* Maybelline Vivids - Shocking Coral (just to warm it up a little... exercise in futility)


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 29, 2016)

A FOTD from this past Saturday night:

-YSL Blur Primer
-La Prairie Skin Caviar foundation in warm linen (I got a hefty sample of this foundation. I don't know what possessed me to agree to this...of course I now love it and it's so expensive it makes me want to vomit. At least I have a huge sample though)
-CT Retoucher concealer under the eyes and around the nose
-Kevyn Aucoin sculpting powder
-GA liquid bronzer 
-Kevyn Aucoin creamy glow blush in Patrice (forgot how much I adore this. Will be using it regularly now!)
-ABH That Glow highlighter palette
-ABH Dipbrow Pomade in Taupe
-Chanel New Moon cream shadow (again, forgot how much I love it!)
-MAC blanc type on brow bone and MAC Nylon on inner corner
-Bobbi Brown chocolate shimmer ink to line
-Dior mascara sample (overcurl?)
-Guerlain 2014 holiday meteorites
-Cle de Peau lippie (my fav lippie whose name I can never remember)

my gosh, that's a lot of products! But that's good! I like actually having a fun night out and wearing my makeup haha. Feels so glam. I'm also glad I wore a few things I haven't in a while that I love. 

Does anyone ever add up how much their face costs them? I don't...it's too scary lol. But I guess I would rather add up the stuff I actually am using than add up the stuff I used to own last year that sat collecting dust. That would be depressing.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 29, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> A FOTD from this past Saturday night:
> 
> -YSL Blur Primer
> -La Prairie Skin Caviar foundation in warm linen (I got a hefty sample of this foundation. I don't know what possessed me to agree to this...of course I now love it and it's so expensive it makes me want to vomit. At least I have a huge sample though)
> ...



I never add up how much my ''face'' costs but at one point i thought I have lost my makeup bag and I was panicking. People looked at me like I was crazy but when I started to tell a couple of good coworkers how much worth their was in my makeup bag they started looking with me! I remember it was mostly Guerlain products with a couple of Rouge Gs lipstick (50$CAN) I didn't finished counting my product and I was well over 250$.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 29, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> I never add up how much my ''face'' costs but at one point i thought I have lost my makeup bag and I was panicking. People looked at me like I was crazy but when I started to tell a couple of good coworkers how much worth their was in my makeup bag they started looking with me! I remember it was mostly Guerlain products with a couple of Rouge Gs lipstick (50$CAN) I didn't finished counting my product and I was well over 250$.



Luckily I never lost my makeup bag, but when I'mworried that there might be pickpockets around, I'm not only worried about my wallet and phone, but also about my makeup bag. Just because it's so expensive! I usually carry my foundation, concealer, powder, lip products and sometimes mascara with me, that's at least 100€.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh and it's time to make a confession for me. Since they are being discontinued, I purchased 2 Mac refill pans (Blanc Type and Handwritten). I have always postponed buying them, but this was the last chance. But I also put myself on a short time no-buy for colour cosmetics until May.


----------



## leonah (Mar 30, 2016)

me too.. I have bought 3 kid shadows the past month lol but think I'm good with them now.. on to handwritten blanc type and brown script!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 31, 2016)

leonah said:


> me too.. I have bought 3 kid shadows the past month lol but think I'm good with them now.. on to handwritten blanc type and brown script!



I think it's so weird they're discontinuing all those popular shades. They rather should d/c stuff like Carbon.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 3, 2016)

Carbon really should die in a fire or something. It's that terrible, now.

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (lower half of face)
* MUFE Ultra HD - 117/Y225 + MAC Face and Body - White
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer - SX01
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil -Ash
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (transitionish)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Barcelona Beach (crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust (lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (over the top of the crease colours, to make them appear more ashy)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* Josie Maran Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil (beautiful colour; a smidge too dark on my pale skin)
* MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello, so guys how are we doing??? I have to say I do have something in my sephora shopping bag and each time I look at the ''discount'' i'm like really?!?!? I'm saving THAT!!! any who still not the end of that sale but more I look less tempting anything look.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 8, 2016)

*Hey ladies! Long-time no chat  Sorry sorry! 

I confess I was the queen of consumption in March! 

Allbeit it was mostly bargain & select consumption and no new c.c. charges!*

*I held out for my Juicy Shakers & got them on sale. I splurged on MAC Future, the "Boob," aka Otherearthly. I also purchased replacement MAC e/s pans (15 colors) & 3 empty MUFE palettes to replace my dead Z palettes. I also replaced my MAC SFF with Estee Lauder Doublewear Foundation (20% off) and love it! 

Thus far this month I ordered 2 curated MAC shadow palettes I'd originally considered before the single e/s pans dropped in price. I ordered from Belks 20% off! I think my e/s collection is now pretty darn complete. I filled gaps and no dupes! So no more e/s palettes or orherwise! I'm set! I can say I've used my MAC more in the past month than in the past year! I'm having a lot of fun! 

As far as Sephora, no go this "sale!" Seriously! 10%!?  Like I mentioned above I went with the Belk. I do not "need" anything except for maybe concealer. I'm testing the EL Waterproof right now. There are 2 multi color blush/cheek palettes (Ben Nye & Benefit) I'd really like, but I can wait until they are on sale. I'm hoping for no FOMO releases and really I'm not feeling any of the summer releases. I was excited for Vibe Tribe but have since been off put. Its all good.

Wishing everyone a taboo weekend! (lol!) Edited to correct "taboo" to faboo! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 9, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Hello, so guys how are we doing??? I have to say I do have something in my sephora shopping bag and each time I look at the ''discount'' i'm like really?!?!? I'm saving THAT!!! any who still not the end of that sale but more I look less tempting anything look.



March was a super low-buy (without being a no-buy) for me, as I got some samples of Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation to try out. This month I bought a couple of beautyblenders to replace the one I had, which I think was starting to grow. (Bought them through beauty.com as I had over $6 in cash back to redeem this month.)

As for the Sephora sale, I'm likely going to pass.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 9, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Hello, so guys how are we doing??? I have to say I do have something in my sephora shopping bag and each time I look at the ''discount'' i'm like really?!?!? I'm saving THAT!!! any who still not the end of that sale but more I look less tempting anything look.



I'm officially on a no buy on color cosmetics  until May. I needed a replacement for a neutral eye base and got a mini tube of UDPP which will last quite long. I got a miniature version  (half of the original size) of UD Fireball eyeshadow for free and I'm really happy about it. The second thing I bought is a Zoeva foundation brush because the ones I own are shedding, so I'd like to replace them step by step. 
I got some new clothes for spring yesterday (shoes, jeans, jacket, 4 tops), so the next step would be checking my closet for items I don't use any more. I'm actually in a great mood for decluttering, but I'm too busy at the moment.


----------



## leonah (Apr 10, 2016)

the only thing I have bought the this month is the charlotte olympia retro rouge lipstick and 3 kid eyeshadows just because it's been dcd so I had to before they were completely gone  I'm proud of myself so far but I might cave and get the otherearthly one too later if it's still available then.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 10, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying and Smoothing Primers (across nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (below cheekbones and between the eyes)
* mix of MUFE Ultra HD - Y225/117 & MAC Face and Body - White
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey (all over lid, also used sparingly as a contour)
* Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Verve (from Naked 2 Palette; applied mainly to the centre of the lid and blended out)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick
* MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses (used to tone down the other lippie a little bit)


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 10, 2016)

I made my first makeup purchase in 6+ months - just finished a 100 day no buy for makeup but also clothing and skincare etc. Pretty much everything I purchased was something I planned to buy for the next season: a blush (summer color), an eyeshadow palette (summer colors), a mascara (replacement), a BB cream (summer formula), and two lipsticks (replacements).

I think I have around 25 items now including the shadows in palettes as individuals. I had about 19 before switching things out so I've gone up a little bit but obviously a pretty minimal amount and nowhere near where I was at a couple of years ago with 100+ items.. 

I'm settling into purchasing things seasonally and I find that gives me a few months to think about what I actually will really use and love. No impulse purchases or giving into the hype here. I keep an ongoing wishlist and often things will drop off after a week or two when I realize that I'm still alive even though I didn't buy it.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 11, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> I made my first makeup purchase in 6+ months - just finished a 100 day no buy for makeup but also clothing and skincare etc. Pretty much everything I purchased was something I planned to buy for the next season: a blush (summer color), an eyeshadow palette (summer colors), a mascara (replacement), a BB cream (summer formula), and two lipsticks (replacements).
> 
> I think I have around 25 items now including the shadows in palettes as individuals. I had about 19 before switching things out so I've gone up a little bit but obviously a pretty minimal amount and nowhere near where I was at a couple of years ago with 100+ items..
> 
> I'm settling into purchasing things seasonally and I find that gives me a few months to think about what I actually will really use and love. No impulse purchases or giving into the hype here. I keep an ongoing wishlist and often things will drop off after a week or two when I realize that I'm still alive even though I didn't buy it.



The seasonal approach sounds so interesting! My biggest weakness have always been LE collections, and at the moment, I'm thinking a lot about why I like my regular perm items more. I guess I still need to work on my FOMO and the fear of a used up LE product being forever gone. I started a wishlist of perm items and now I always compare LE stuff I want to items on the list: e.g. is this LE lipstick really nicer than the perm one on the list I've been wanting for months? etc. So I am working on a tool to minimize my LE cravings / hauls further more.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 11, 2016)

I fear I am about to blow my low-buy out of the water, although I haven't pulled the trigger just yet. 

Firstly, I'm super tempted by some of the Future MAC collection, specifically the mineralize blushes and Ionized lipstick (such an unusual colour, and I really like the mineralize l/s formula) 

Then there is the news that the Matte2 eyeshadows are being discontinued (along with a few other shades). Although they haven't shown up in Goodbyes yet I don't want to miss out, so instead of adding them very slowly to my collection, I feel I need to fill in all the gaps now. I just wish the price reduction in the US had made its way here too!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 11, 2016)

jennyap said:


> I fear I am about to blow my low-buy out of the water, although I haven't pulled the trigger just yet.
> 
> Firstly, I'm super tempted by some of the Future MAC collection, specifically the mineralize blushes and Ionized lipstick (such an unusual colour, and I really like the mineralize l/s formula)
> 
> Then there is the news that the Matte2 eyeshadows are being discontinued (along with a few other shades). Although they haven't shown up in Goodbyes yet I don't want to miss out, so instead of adding them very slowly to my collection, I feel I need to fill in all the gaps now. I just wish the price reduction in the US had made its way here too!



I caved and purchased Blanc Type and Handwritten two weeks ago. I already own Copperplate and there's 50% left. So I want to stay strong without a backup. Plus, the price in the EU really bothers me now.
Future Mac is super tough. I'm super interested in the blushes as well, but I try to convince myself to skip. I have 25 (?) blushes already, and honestly, most of them look the same once applied. But of course, the WantWantWant-voice in my head can't shut its mouth completely. I also want Cybernaut lipstick, but it is such a commitment when one already owns 50 lip products. Besides, there are some perm products on my list which I would appreciate more  (Clinique Pop lippies, Chanel Stylo lipsticks). It actually bothers me a lot that I already KNOW that I will be all right without those items, but I still want them and read reviews about them etc.


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 11, 2016)

My low buy took a hiatus for the past week and a half, but it's not nearly as bad as it could have been. I managed to resist the Bloomingdales, Shopbop, etc sales. I did buy a foundation from Nordstrom and purchased a Dior lippie while they're price matching. While I was at it I got a new top and hairbrush. From Sephora's sale I purchased a backup beautyblender, TF Golden Peach duo eyeshadow, and the Sephora brand solid brush soap. From the Ulta sale I got a new Hot Tools curling iron to replace mine that finally stopped working, some self tanner and a mit, the Philosophy Microdelivery Resurface treatment, and China Glaze Rose Among Thorns (?) nail polish. Overall I'm quite pleased. I'm especially excited for the hairbrush...I've heard such great things about the brand and it's supposed to last forever!

i thought about getting another Blanc Type and finally purchasing Kid, but I decided not to. I kind of wish that a year and a half ago when I started all of this I would have taken an inventory of products and compared it with where I'm at now. I'm sure it would be a crazy difference.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 13, 2016)

*(*


Buffy89 said:


> I'm officially on a no buy on color cosmetics  until May. I needed a replacement for a neutral eye base and got a mini tube of UDPP which will last quite long. I got a miniature version  (half of the original size) of UD Fireball eyeshadow for free and I'm really happy about it. The second thing I bought is a Zoeva foundation brush because the ones I own are shedding, so I'd like to replace them step by step.
> I got some new clothes for spring yesterday (shoes, jeans, jacket, 4 tops), so the next step would be checking my closet for items I don't use any more. I'm actually in a great mood for decluttering, but I'm too busy at the moment.


*
No buy til May! You can do it! ~ I'm so ready to switch closets for spring but we keep getting wintery weather  I always hold off on new wardrobe stuffs until I make my "3" piles: keep, pitch or donate. I'm amazed at how the pitch & donate piles get bigger each year. The art of the edit! *



leonah said:


> the only thing I have bought the this month is the charlotte olympia retro rouge lipstick and 3 kid eyeshadows just because it's been dcd so I had to before they were completely gone  I'm proud of myself so far but I might cave and get the otherearthly one too later if it's still available then.


*
Way to go on your low buy! *



veronikawithak said:


> I made my first makeup purchase in 6+ months - just finished a 100 day no buy for makeup but also clothing and skincare etc. Pretty much everything I purchased was something I planned to buy for the next season: a blush (summer color), an eyeshadow palette (summer colors), a mascara (replacement), a BB cream (summer formula), and two lipsticks (replacements).
> 
> I think I have around 25 items now including the shadows in palettes as individuals. I had about 19 before switching things out so I've gone up a little bit but obviously a pretty minimal amount and nowhere near where I was at a couple of years ago with 100+ items..
> 
> I'm settling into purchasing things seasonally and I find that gives me a few months to think about what I actually will really use and love. No impulse purchases or giving into the hype here. I keep an ongoing wishlist and often things will drop off after a week or two when I realize that I'm still alive even though I didn't buy it.


*
Woot woot for 100 days! * *Like Buffy I too like the seasonal approach! We are already doing it with our closets! I'm amazed by your minimal approach too. Much less wasteful!*



Buffy89 said:


> The seasonal approach sounds so interesting! My biggest weakness have always been LE collections, and at the moment, I'm thinking a lot about why I like my regular perm items more. I guess I still need to work on my FOMO and the fear of a used up LE product being forever gone. I started a wishlist of perm items and now I always compare LE stuff I want to items on the list: e.g. is this LE lipstick really nicer than the perm one on the list I've been wanting for months? etc. So I am working on a tool to minimize my LE cravings / hauls further more.


*
Yup! Those FOMO LE things are really a weakness for me too...but I have only succumbed to MAC Future's MSF this year. I think my other weak spot is desiring all the high end goodies some of the other ladies are snapping up. Shine sparkly pretty & expensive. I have Champagne taste on a box o' wine budget! 
*


jennyap said:


> I fear I am about to blow my low-buy out of the water, although I haven't pulled the trigger just yet.
> 
> Firstly, I'm super tempted by some of the Future MAC collection, specifically the mineralize blushes and Ionized lipstick (such an unusual colour, and I really like the mineralize l/s formula)
> 
> Then there is the news that the Matte2 eyeshadows are being discontinued (along with a few other shades). Although they haven't shown up in Goodbyes yet I don't want to miss out, so instead of adding them very slowly to my collection, I feel I need to fill in all the gaps now. I just wish the price reduction in the US had made its way here too!



*Fingers crossed the discount finds its way to you too! Maybe someone can do a CP for you? 
Way to go for not pulling the trigger!* *I completely ignored Sephora's spring sale! *



Alysse011 said:


> My low buy took a hiatus for the past week and a half, but it's not nearly as bad as it could have been. I managed to resist the Bloomingdales, Shopbop, etc sales. I did buy a foundation from Nordstrom and purchased a Dior lippie while they're price matching. While I was at it I got a new top and hairbrush. From Sephora's sale I purchased a backup beautyblender, TF Golden Peach duo eyeshadow, and the Sephora brand solid brush soap. From the Ulta sale I got a new Hot Tools curling iron to replace mine that finally stopped working, some self tanner and a mit, the Philosophy Microdelivery Resurface treatment, and China Glaze Rose Among Thorns (?) nail polish. Overall I'm quite pleased. I'm especially excited for the hairbrush...I've heard such great things about the brand and it's supposed to last forever!
> 
> i thought about getting another Blanc Type and finally purchasing Kid, but I decided not to. I kind of wish that a year and a half ago when I started all of this I would have taken an inventory of products and compared it with where I'm at now. I'm sure it would be a crazy difference.


*
Going back to the "keep, donate or pitch" I am really glad I started with my makeup collection this winter. It has indeed help me tone down the spending this year. 

Also seeing how well all you ladies are doing with lowering &/or eliminating debt is inspirational & motivating! In fact I'm due to do my taxes today. The plan is to "pay, save & treat." I only have one small cc balance left to pay off!* *(lol! I love that little "touchdown" emoji!) 

Pending a decent refund, the cc will get paid off. The remaining funds will go into savings minus 2 splurges, a new pair of training shoes for spring/summer and something special for hubby. I'd like to get him a monogrammed professional leather portfolio. 
Shelly~ Sorry forgot to quote you. I love your FOTDs! 

Carry on ladies! You are rocking it! "Score!"*


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 15, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> The seasonal approach sounds so interesting! My biggest weakness have always been LE collections, and at the moment, I'm thinking a lot about why I like my regular perm items more. I guess I still need to work on my FOMO and the fear of a used up LE product being forever gone. I started a wishlist of perm items and now I always compare LE stuff I want to items on the list: e.g. is this LE lipstick really nicer than the perm one on the list I've been wanting for months? etc. So I am working on a tool to minimize my LE cravings / hauls further more.



Smart idea about the permanent item list! I should do this too. I've been pretty good with LE items lately, although FOMO used to be a huge problem for me and still is to some extent. My one LE guilty pleasure is my perfume collecting. I usually try to stay away from collecting in general but I just love them too much to stop. I have a cabinet that holds exactly 150 5mL bottles so I'm hoping I'll be able to limit it to what fits in that. I have about 60 now after 2 years of collecting so ideally that won't happen for another 3 years at least.  LE is a major part of their production but at least they stay up for months and usually stay in stock that long. I always hated perfumes so I think once I found some I could actually wear I went a little crazy. 

@fur4elise - Yay for paying off debt, saving, and treats of course.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 16, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> Smart idea about the permanent item list! I should do this too. I've been pretty good with LE items lately, although FOMO used to be a huge problem for me and still is to some extent. My one LE guilty pleasure is my perfume collecting. I usually try to stay away from collecting in general but I just love them too much to stop. I have a cabinet that holds exactly 150 5mL bottles so I'm hoping I'll be able to limit it to what fits in that. I have about 60 now after 2 years of collecting so ideally that won't happen for another 3 years at least.  LE is a major part of their production but at least they stay up for months and usually stay in stock that long. I always hated perfumes so I think once I found some I could actually wear I went a little crazy.
> 
> @fur4elise - Yay for paying off debt, saving, and treats of course.


*
Wow wow wow! That is a lot of parfum! Lol! I have 2 that I've worn for years...to that end though I'm seeking a new signature scent. Something bright & fresh  

 I tried the Commodity set...no go. Hubby said at one point something "smelled like old lady..."* *He can be hilarious! 

Last week I ordered the Atelier Cologne Discovery set. I like the descriptions. Maybe I'll find something just right! 

The tax refund was very healthy! I'm giving hubby half for us to put a third lane in our driveway & will still have a nice nugget for savings! Here's to investing in our home:

Speaking of taxes...how savvy for retailers to have their spring sales now! I'm so glad I waited to file thereby missing the temptation to overdo it!!! *

*Happy Weekend Ladies!*


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 18, 2016)

I've been reading a lot about K-Beauty lately because I was on the hunt for a new moisturizer and more info on pH in cleansers. Anyway, it led me down a rabbit hole and I wanted to share this post I came across:
https://adoredee.com/2015/05/18/how-to-beauty-haul-responsibly/

it's focused on skincare, but I feel like it's applicable for makeup and other items as well.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 18, 2016)

Yesterday's FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* mix of Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation - 213 + MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Unexpected (visible crease) and Prom Night (lid)
* MAC Eyeshadows - Copperplate (invisible crease) and Typographic (outer corner)
* MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 18, 2016)

@shelly how are you liking the KGD Aqua?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 18, 2016)

I like the formula. Unfortunately, I'm not sure I have a shade match. And it may be a bit too similar in formula (at least to me) to MUFE Ultra HD, which I also like.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 18, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> Smart idea about the permanent item list! I should do this too. I've been pretty good with LE items lately, although FOMO used to be a huge problem for me and still is to some extent. My one LE guilty pleasure is my perfume collecting. I usually try to stay away from collecting in general but I just love them too much to stop. I have a cabinet that holds exactly 150 5mL bottles so I'm hoping I'll be able to limit it to what fits in that. I have about 60 now after 2 years of collecting so ideally that won't happen for another 3 years at least.  LE is a major part of their production but at least they stay up for months and usually stay in stock that long. I always hated perfumes so I think once I found some I could actually wear I went a little crazy.
> 
> @fur4elise - Yay for paying off debt, saving, and treats of course.


5ml perfume??? you purchased them in box set?? I also need to stop buying perfume, I decide to only buy 2 to 3 bottle per year. I have expensive taste right now I have Armani Prive Rouge Malachite (tuberose-jasmine) and Figuier Eden (woody-figue) on my want list, I shouldn't have smell them when I purchased Armani Prive  Myrrhe Imperiale!


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Wow wow wow! That is a lot of parfum! Lol! I have 2 that I've worn for years...to that end though I'm seeking a new signature scent. Something bright & fresh
> 
> *



Yes it is a lot! I like to switch it up for various seasons and occasions.  I've got a mostly minimal capsule makeup bag and wardrobe so it's fun to have a variety of perfumes. Plus they're very small bottles and they're all the same size so they're easy to store. I never used to wear perfume - the alcohol-based ones usually give me headaches, but after so many years I'm just really enjoying being able to wear something that I'm making up for lost time.



VAL4M said:


> 5ml perfume??? you purchased them in box set?? I also need to stop buying perfume, I decide to only buy 2 to 3 bottle per year. I have expensive taste right now I have Armani Prive Rouge Malachite (tuberose-jasmine) and Figuier Eden (woody-figue) on my want list, I shouldn't have smell them when I purchased Armani Prive  Myrrhe Imperiale!



They're technically perfume oils. They don't have alcohol in them, just the fragrance oil, so they are much smaller. The size of standard essential oil amber bottles. You only need a couple of drops. They're purchased individually for around $17-24 but I purchased a cabinet separately for storing essential oils so they all fit in there.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 21, 2016)

Bonus mid-week FOTD from yesterday...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (applied across nose only)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (applied across nose only)
* Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer - SX01 (applied mainly in the centre of my face, plus used as a spot concealer... it's pretty much a dead on match for me.)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (used as a crease-area colour)
* Sephora Contour Waterproof Eyeliner - 01 Black Lace (upper lashline and tightline)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* MAC Blush - Pink Cult
* Josie Maran Argan Infinity Lip and Cheek Creamy Oil - Everlasting Honey

I was downstate again yesterday. No makeup purchased this time, but I did swatch a few things.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello Ladies!  I am just checking in to see how everyone is doing!??  I am proud to have started the original low-buy thread in 2014!  On a site like Specktra, I didn't think it would go over well... AT ALL!  Heehee  Now that it's onto its THIRD thread, it's clear that many of us are trying to love makeup but curb our over-spending and over-indulging.  It's nice to see some of the same faces committed to their goals, as well as all the new faces that feel supported in their mission here.  We all have set-backs.  But we also have major successes!  I can tell you guys I've been doing REALLY well.  I have picked up a few things here and there, but overall the discipline I put into place for myself has lasted and gotten easier over time.  I'm no longer lured in by LE Collections JUST for the sake of hoarding LE makeup.  I'm more focused on what works for me and realizing that missing an item is no big deal!  We've all seen the numerous dupes and there's ALWAYS a new LE collection right around the corner.  So if you get sucked in, it never REALLY ends.  It feels liberating to have broken the "LE, Hoarding" cycle!  Now I just buy what I want, when I want it.  If I miss something, I don't stress about it AT ALL!  I will back up a few of the discontinued MAC shadows that I use consistently, but other than that, I don't see myself adding over the Spring/Summer.

After the Specktra site update, I was locked out of my account for awhile.  But now that I can get back in, I'll be better about checking in on my favorite LOW-BUY TEAM!!  xoxo


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi, Pixie!


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 22, 2016)

Pixie! *faints* The legend herself! Welcome back!! These threads have been an epic journey over the years for sure. So awesome that you've broken the hoarding cycle. It truly never ends and it feels awesome to step off that roller coaster.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 23, 2016)

Pixie! Great to see you here. It's so great to hear that you've reached your goals. You're so right about the LE/hoarding cycle, it never ends  unless one actively decides to step out of it.

I'm more and more bored of LEs. This fills me with happiness because two years ago, it was all excitement and stress.

Btw, I manged to finish two lip products this month, and it feels like a major victory. It really helped me to realize how darn long my stash is gonna last, so there's no need to save up certain favorite products for special occasions etc.


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello Pixie! Glad to hear you're doing well!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 24, 2016)

FOTD...

* Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (this is pretty much done; I'm basically taking from the pump tube at this point)
* mix of MUFE Ultra HD - 117/Y225 + MAC Face and Body - White
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpt Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Nice Composure
* UD Eyeshadow - Tease (from Naked 2)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 26, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Hi, Pixie!





veronikawithak said:


> Pixie! *faints* The legend herself! Welcome back!! These threads have been an epic journey over the years for sure. So awesome that you've broken the hoarding cycle. It truly never ends and it feels awesome to step off that roller coaster.





Buffy89 said:


> Pixie! Great to see you here. It's so great to hear that you've reached your goals. You're so right about the LE/hoarding cycle, it never ends  unless one actively decides to step out of it.
> 
> I'm more and more bored of LEs. This fills me with happiness because two years ago, it was all excitement and stress.
> 
> Btw, I manged to finish two lip products this month, and it feels like a major victory. It really helped me to realize how darn long my stash is gonna last, so there's no need to save up certain favorite products for special occasions etc.





Alysse011 said:


> Hello Pixie! Glad to hear you're doing well!



Hello sweeties! It really DOES feel liberating to break the "buying for the sake of buying" cycle!  I can walk by a MAC and Sephora without HAVING to "just look" ... which we all konw what THAT turns into!  I'm taking my "no/low buy" one step further too by destashing things that are going unloved!  I have been cringing at just how many products are just sitting there aging in my stash that I've only used a handful of times.  I actually have a whole box of backups that are UNTOUCHED!  To think I thought some LE product would be SOOOOOO amazing that there would never be a replacement!  There are honestly only THREE backup/discontinued products I've used up.  In most ALL situations with my backups, I've hardly gone through half of the original product!  Mostly because of the sheer MAGNITUDE of my collection!  I had to tell myself... no one but YOU (and maybe dozens of Specktra peeps HeeHee) can tell the difference between one orange/red lipstick and another near dupe that you need BOTH and BACKUPS OF BOTH!  Trust me... I still LOVE makeup!  Use it daily!  Still have my beloved products and brands.  But I'm FINALLY really focused on using my great products and loves and not feeling anxious about replacing them with the "next best thing."  I know new products come out, and formulas improve, but companies STILL churn out duds too!  One after another. So new doesn't always equal improved!  So unless something just isn't working for me, and I love it, I use it!  And if I don't... I let it go!  

So happy to be chatting with you ladies again!!  And again, SUPER PROUD to see that everyone is still making such great progress!  You all ROCK!


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 27, 2016)

PixieDancer said:


> Hello sweeties! It really DOES feel liberating to break the "buying for the sake of buying" cycle!  I can walk by a MAC and Sephora without HAVING to "just look" ... which we all konw what THAT turns into!  I'm taking my "no/low buy" one step further too by destashing things that are going unloved!  I have been cringing at just how many products are just sitting there aging in my stash that I've only used a handful of times.  I actually have a whole box of backups that are UNTOUCHED!  To think I thought some LE product would be SOOOOOO amazing that there would never be a replacement!  There are honestly only THREE backup/discontinued products I've used up.  In most ALL situations with my backups, I've hardly gone through half of the original product!  Mostly because of the sheer MAGNITUDE of my collection!  I had to tell myself... no one but YOU (and maybe dozens of Specktra peeps HeeHee) can tell the difference between one orange/red lipstick and another near dupe that you need BOTH and BACKUPS OF BOTH!  Trust me... I still LOVE makeup!  Use it daily!  Still have my beloved products and brands.  But I'm FINALLY really focused on using my great products and loves and not feeling anxious about replacing them with the "next best thing."  I know new products come out, and formulas improve, but companies STILL churn out duds too!  One after another. So new doesn't always equal improved!  So unless something just isn't working for me, and I love it, I use it!  And if I don't... I let it go!
> 
> So happy to be chatting with you ladies again!!  And again, SUPER PROUD to see that everyone is still making such great progress!  You all ROCK!



happy to see you again here! And I agree when It take a year of almost everyday wear to use up a small blush do we really need a backup when you have a 50, 100 of them. LOL


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 27, 2016)

My FOTD 

-Gerda Spillmann Bip-Fond foundation in Praline
-Charlotte Tilbury Retoucher concealer
-Anastasia Dipbrow in Taupe
-UD primer potion
-MAC shadows: wedge in crease, wooodwinked on lid, and nylon on inner corner
-Bobbi Brown Chocolate Shimmer Ink gel liner
-Chanel le Volume mascara
-RMS buriti bronzer
-CdP highlighter
-MAC Siren Song lippie with Marc Jacobs Love Buzz gloss


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 29, 2016)

PixieDancer said:


> _*Hello Ladies!  I am just checking in to see how everyone is doing!??  I am proud to have started the original low-buy thread in 2014!  On a site like Specktra, I didn't think it would go over well... AT ALL!  Heehee  Now that it's onto its THIRD thread, it's clear that many of us are trying to love makeup but curb our over-spending and over-indulging...After the Specktra site update, I was locked out of my account for awhile.  But now that I can get back in, I'll be better about checking in on my favorite LOW-BUY TEAM!!  xox*_o


* 
Cheers Pixie! Thank you for starting such an awesome thread! Since I have joined with these ladies I can say I have done a bang up job of cleaning, clearing out & dekrappifying, not only my beauty stash but may other areas in my life. 

It has completely changes my consumption, my collecting, my letting go of and in the end how I am using all of my "STUFF!" **I am being far more selective about anything LE and/or high end! Having m**ore is not necessarily better nor does it mean it will get properly used!  For example...I am turning in 9 "dead" MAC lip glasses for B2M! 9, more than 3/4 full tubes with rancid gloss that just sat for years untouched and unused...so sad and wasteful! **

It is great to come here for support and accountability, yet no judgement or disappointment if any one slips...lots of helpful suggestions and tips. I am very thankful! So cheers again for starting a great thread! Long Live Low/No Buy!
*

*

On that note...Oh My! I have not been in here for almost 2 weeks. **Okay so where am I with low buy? Actually, in pretty good shape. 
No new CC charges and any monies spent were cash in hand or paid immediately after the charge was made  I paid off my last CC balance and have not touched my savings!

New running shoes, Pearl Izumi EM Road - a $97.00 investment! I over-pronate, need stability and cushioning. Officially 3 weeks in, up to 2 miles a day, between 10-13 miles a week. I am taking it easy and easing into building my endurance. My 47 year old muscles & bones will not let me go crazy without consequences. The best part is I take puppy with me and she loves our early morning runs! Early morning also means we avoid other dogs and their peoples...Lots of bad doggie ettiquette in our neighborhood for sure! I also stopped by VS and purchased 3 pairs of training pants. I raved about them elsewhere but they really are great. They are on sale 50% in store until May 5th. Any of my training gear & clothing is truly an investment in my health, so I tend not to go cheap...however I always buy quality on sale.
*

*

Beauty Stuffs! - **Uh...ummm...aaah...lol. 

Okay so the Commodity set (from Sephora) did not lead to any new fragrance purchase. Instead of letting it sit I immediately passed it on to one of my student workers. I am already into my Atelier Cologne 25 piece sampler and have given away several of those as well. I toil on. Thus far only one has potential for a bottle purchase...

Speaking of Sephora, I did hit VIB, stupid me...after resisting the sale! I ended up purchasing the Benefit Cheekathon palette I've been lusting after but stacked it with some nice freebies (the fragrance sampler & the 500 point Dior gift). Then of course making VIB they give you a coupon...so I also purchased the Viseart Minx palette (in lieu of any more MAC e/s pans) and a couple of the d/c Urban Decay Sheer Revolution lip colors. Last thing was an in-store purchase...I came this close to buying the Minnie lipstick...so friggin' cute! BUT I was good and only allowed for 1 item. KVD Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in Santa Sangre.  Love it! Perfect date night red that does not end up all over my face when I eat & drink or kiss the hubby.

LE/Special Collection Stuffs - Nada zip zilch. I was tempted yesterday by Whirl (lip & liner) & Pamela (Vamplify) in the Brooke Candy release but said no. 

I am officially "over" the MAC Vibe Tribe thread. I tried to defend where the concept, color story & designs came from last month and was kindly asked to not discuss it in that thread...then the interwebs jumped all over it a few days ago and the discussion popped back up again. The whole thing has taken the fun & joy out of that collection for me. 

I am in love with the Chris Chang release. I can live with the cultural inspiration of that collection and do not see it as inappropriate appropriation! I only lust for 2 items from the whole collection. Completely reasonable in my book. I'm hold onto that $10 off coupon until that release.

The only thing tempting me right now is the Tatcha Kyoto Red Silk lipstick. I got an email today for a 48 hour exclusive sale before it becomes available on May 1st. I put out a query to see if anyone else here has it and what they think of it. To me this would be my high end lippie splurge. I missed out on the Tatcha Plum Blossom and have not been able to get any feed back on the Guerlain Rouge G lippies. Thoughts ladies?

Have a great weekend! *


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 29, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Cheers Pixie! Thank you for starting such an awesome thread! Since I have joined with these ladies I can say I have done a bang up job of cleaning, clearing out & dekrappifying, not only my beauty stash but may other areas in my life.
> 
> It has completely changes my consumption, my collecting, my letting go of and in the end how I am using all of my "STUFF!" **I am being far more selective about anything LE and/or high end! Having m**ore is not necessarily better nor does it mean it will get properly used!  For example...I am turning in 9 "dead" MAC lip glasses for B2M! 9, more than 3/4 full tubes with rancid gloss that just sat for years untouched and unused...so sad and wasteful! **
> ...



Sounds like you've done very well!! I need some new running shoes, but it's kind of more of a want than a need right now. I'll probably end up buying some by summer's end. 

As far as the Rouge G lippies: very nice. I love the packaging compared to similarly priced lippies from other brands. I only have one (a beautiful LE red from I believe Christmas 2014), but I really love it. I believe quite a few ladies on the boards like them. 

I have done well too! I purchased a lip liner, Hourglass Eden, and it's quite lovely. I got it because Stassi wore it in an episode of Vanderpump Rules and I loved it. Once I found out what she had on, I went and got it haha. Also...Vanderpump Rules is a very very guilty pleasure of mine. Embarrassing, but I feel this is a safe place


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 29, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Cheers Pixie! Thank you for starting such an awesome thread! Since I have joined with these ladies I can say I have done a bang up job of cleaning, clearing out & dekrappifying, not only my beauty stash but may other areas in my life.
> 
> It has completely changes my consumption, my collecting, my letting go of and in the end how I am using all of my "STUFF!" **I am being far more selective about anything LE and/or high end! Having m**ore is not necessarily better nor does it mean it will get properly used!  For example...I am turning in 9 "dead" MAC lip glasses for B2M! 9, more than 3/4 full tubes with rancid gloss that just sat for years untouched and unused...so sad and wasteful! **
> ...



Great to hear you're doing quite well. The lip gloss thing...I guess I got the same problem. I have kept 15 or so glosses in my declutter, but now I dislike most of them. Keeping them feels like goo hoarding. The only one I really like is a Chanel Glossimer which feels comfy apllied, but the Mac ones? Nope. 
I'm also so very over the Vibe Tribe collection. Still reading the thread because I am curious, but I cannot purchase a single item. My feelings about the whole thing are like yours.
At the moment, I'm more interested in perm things anyway. I purchased an Omega eyeshadow backup  (brow powder) and Brown Script because they're on the chopping block. And I bought a Versicolor lipstain/gloss thingy in Tattoo my Heart, a muted coral shade. I like using perm things so much more, kinda don't know why. Probably I don't have that silly "fear of losing" which comes around with LE stuff for me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 30, 2016)

Well done, Elise! 

One last makeup purchase for me this month, though it won't get here until beginning of May: Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder for Eyes. Both a lemming I've had for a while and a need (I had nothing for setting undereye concealer, and Rimmel's Stay Matte doesn't really do much for me in that regard).


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 30, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Cheers Pixie! Thank you for starting such an awesome thread! Since I have joined with these ladies I can say I have done a bang up job of cleaning, clearing out & dekrappifying, not only my beauty stash but may other areas in my life.
> 
> It has completely changes my consumption, my collecting, my letting go of and in the end how I am using all of my "STUFF!" **I am being far more selective about anything LE and/or high end! Having m**ore is not necessarily better nor does it mean it will get properly used!  For example...I am turning in 9 "dead" MAC lip glasses for B2M! 9, more than 3/4 full tubes with rancid gloss that just sat for years untouched and unused...so sad and wasteful! **
> ...


Do you like your shoes?? I run now with NB 1080 and NB Vazee rush i'm neutral and run mostly half and Full Marathon so sometime I need cushioning.
I really like Rouge G I have like 20 of them... I have a problem hehehehe.
I really like that they are full coverage, long lasting but still really comfy on the lips not the most hydrating but not drying either.  as for Tatcha I still didn't catch the bug so no lemming here.
Vibe tribe controversy, I know some native people, work with them, went to school with and trust me they couldn't care less.  What they do care about is good condition of leaving, fair chance of having job and end of racist against them .... 
MAC compact is not even on their radar, when you dont have good water to drink and youth suicide epidemic in your city, should a design on a makeup compact be a priority Hello!?!?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 30, 2016)

I imagine there are those angry about persistent cultural appropriation (it isn't just Vibe Tribe packaging et al) AND the lack of clean water AND suicide epidemics in Native communities. People can be concerned about multiple things.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2016)

And on a totally different note! FOTD!

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (forehead)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* mix of MUFE Ultra HD - 117/Y225 + MAC Face and Body - White
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - Busted (inner and outer third), YDK (centre of lid), Tease (crease), Foxy (above crease/toward brow, to blend out harsh lines)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## veronikawithak (May 3, 2016)

Wrapping up April!

Makeup purchases
- 2 blushes (summer colors)
- 4 lipsticks (summer colors, replacements for the 2 I wore during the winter season) 
- 1 eyeshadow palette (summer colors) 
- 1 BB cream (trying out a new brand - to switch up with my powder foundation)
- 1 mascara (replacement)

Current makeup inventory
Foundation: 2 (one BB cream, one loose powder sample)
Eyeshadows: 17 (two palettes)
Eyeshadow primer: 1
Mascara: 1
Lipsticks: 4 (peachy nude, peach, plum rose, dusty rose) 
Blushes: 3 (rose, peach, nude)
Contour powder: 1
*Total: 29*

Also bought some perfume and found some amazing clothing from a designer I recently discovered. Oh and I bought a new handbag for summer as well - a smaller cross-body. Between all of that and running out of most of my skincare and hair care over the past few weeks it was definitely a higher spending month than usual.

There are a couple more makeup items I'd like to try that are coming out this month (not LE, just new products) but other than that I think I'm done my seasonal shopping - fortunately for my bank account!

I've also been doing a bit more decluttering of my wardrobe after figuring out what I've been wearing regularly and adding those new pieces in.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 3, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> Wrapping up April!
> 
> Makeup purchases
> - 2 blushes (summer colors)
> ...



Good job with keeping your stash light and useful!  I wish I could say the same!  But I haven't been adding, so THAT'S a huge improvemnet for me!!  I just need to do some focusing on destashing palettes I'm not finding useful or better quality than other things I know I love.  If a pre-made palette isn't useful without having to reach for a bunch of other shades to make it work, it needs to go.  I just have TOO much to enjoy without going through that hassle.  I am having more fun shopping my stash and building temporary palettes to use.  Then I can constantly update them with new shades I want to try or update seasonally to make sure everything is getting into a good rotation.  Makes it MUCH easier to narrow down the most loved products!

Your post also reminded me it might be time for a wardrobe declutter for Spring/Summer!  I loathe doing these, but find I enjoy my clothes more when I purge. Sometimes too many choices isn't always a good thing!


----------



## Buffy89 (May 3, 2016)

@veronikawithak, I really admire that you are happy with your makeup kit! I guess it allows you to make easy choices in the morning. 

@PixieDancer Decluttering is so much fun and I am always proud seeing the results. You're so right, too many options can be distracting. I hope I'll have some spare time soon for a wardrobe and makeup collection update. Although my wardrobe is quite "in shape" because of my last declutter, there's room for improvement again.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 4, 2016)

PixieDancer said:


> Good job with keeping your stash light and useful!  I wish I could say the same!  But I haven't been adding, so THAT'S a huge improvemnet for me!!  I just need to do some focusing on destashing palettes I'm not finding useful or better quality than other things I know I love.  If a pre-made palette isn't useful without having to reach for a bunch of other shades to make it work, it needs to go.  I just have TOO much to enjoy without going through that hassle.  I am having more fun shopping my stash and building temporary palettes to use.  Then I can constantly update them with new shades I want to try or update seasonally to make sure everything is getting into a good rotation.  Makes it MUCH easier to narrow down the most loved products!
> 
> Your post also reminded me it might be time for a wardrobe declutter for Spring/Summer!  I loathe doing these, but find I enjoy my clothes more when I purge. Sometimes too many choices isn't always a good thing!



Yes light and useful is key for me! I really only ever do neutral looks now and having a lot of products makes me anxious. Great point about the palettes. I have one pre-made that's very neutral for everyday and then a small z-palette of slightly more adventurous shades. Rotating shadows in and out is a great idea, and good call on destashing some unloved palettes too! You'll have to let us know how it goes. 



Buffy89 said:


> @veronikawithak, I really admire that you are happy with your makeup kit! I guess it allows you to make easy choices in the morning.
> 
> @PixieDancer Decluttering is so much fun and I am always proud seeing the results. You're so right, too many options can be distracting. I hope I'll have some spare time soon for a wardrobe and makeup collection update. Although my wardrobe is quite "in shape" because of my last declutter, there's room for improvement again.



Thanks! I really enjoy being able to choose from one or two options. Also it's nice to be able to replace products regularly after mostly using them up.


----------



## fur4elise (May 5, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Sounds like you've done very well!! I need some new running shoes, but it's kind of more of a want than a need right now. I'll probably end up buying some by summer's end.
> 
> *As far as the Rouge G lippies: very nice. I love the packaging compared to similarly priced lippies from other brands. I only have one (a beautiful LE red *from I believe Christmas 2014), but I really love it. I believe quite a few ladies on the boards like them.
> *
> ...





Buffy89 said:


> Great to hear you're doing quite well. _*The lip gloss thing*_...I guess I got the same problem. I have kept 15 or so glosses in my declutter, but now*I dislike most of them. Keeping them feels like goo hoarding.* The only one I really like is a Chanel Glossimer which feels comfy apllied, but the Mac ones? Nope.
> 
> I'm also so very over the Vibe Tribe collection. Still reading the thread because I am curious, but I cannot purchase a single item. My feelings about the whole thing are like yours.
> 
> At the moment, I'm more interested in perm things anyway. I purchased an Omega eyeshadow backup  (brow powder) and Brown Script because they're on the chopping block. And I bought _*a Versicolor lipstain/gloss thingy *_in Tattoo my Heart, a muted coral shade. I like using perm things so much more, kinda don't know why. Probably I don't have that silly "fear of losing" which comes around with LE stuff for me.


*^^^^^I did a B2M of the glosses and listed the 2 lippies I got on evilBay*  
*However, I priced them below retail  Win Win. No hoarding and someone will get a couple nice new MAC lipsticks. I'm pretty sure I am going to ditch the rest of the glosses pretty soon...*

*^^^^^What do you think of the Versicolor?*



VAL4M said:


> *Do you like your shoes?? I run now with NB 1080 and NB Vazee rush i'm neutral and run mostly half and Full Marathon so sometimes I need cushioning.**
> 
> I really like Rouge G I have like 20 of them... I have a problem hehehehe.*I really like that they are full coverage, long lasting but still really comfy on the lips not the most hydrating but not drying either.  as for Tatcha I still didn't catch the bug so no lemming here.
> *
> ...



*^^^^^Girl I am super impressed! I used to run in early 2000's! i did a few 5Ks, 10Ks, I did one 30K and one full marathon. Then life changed and running fell to the wayside. As a competitive bodybuilder, sport running is considered catabolic ("muscle eating"). well, I am not competing this year and the puppy and I are enjoying our daily 2 mile jaunts!*



*"Post AM Cardio Coma"

I love my new running shoes! I have only put about 14 miles on them but they fit great, provide great support & control and are very cushy! A vast improvement over my years old bricks!*



*

Beauty Stuffs: So yup! I did splurge on the Tatcha Kyoto Silk and it is hands down it is the loveliest beauty item I have. I posted the pic above on the Sephora thread but wanted to share here. It arrived packaged so nicely along with some nice samples and a handwritten thank you. The lip colour is in the most substantial heavy packaging I have ever held. It is a luxury treasure! If the Rouge G and Christian Louboutin are as substantial and special as this lipstick, I can see adding one of each of those to my "treasure chest!" Having already planned & budgeted for MAC x Chris Chang I did order the compact and Vermillion Vee lipstick. Such pretty colorful packaging! I'm excited to add the compact to my Saturday night date bag!  That's it for beauty this week.

**Other unexpected expense: My phone! It was time to switch out my phone, so I did that on Sunday. I ended up with a Samsung Galaxy S7. Which precipitated the need for a new OtterBox case to protect it. Perfect timing! I am Project Runway fan and just last week the All Stars had an OtterBox challenge. The winner Dom Streater's pattern was made available as soon as the episode ended. Perfectly my style, plus I love that green!
*



*The closet dekrappification continues on and it is going very well! I have 2 more huge contractor garbage bags to take to Good Will! It feels so good to continue clearing out unused, unwanted stuff. And as of right now, I have no need to go shopping for anything. I love when I open up bins & bags and discover I already stowed brand new, end of season purchases. So I am having fun "shopping" in my own closet.  
*


----------



## Buffy89 (May 5, 2016)

@fur4elise re: Versicolor,  I like it a lot. At first it  looks like a gloss, but isn't very sticky like usual Mac glosses. The formula feels quite watery.  The shine fades slowly  when I drink something, and the stain remains on the lips. The color fades elegantly when I eat. I can go around 5 (or even longer?) hours without reapplying when I only drink but don't eat. I'm constantly sipping coffee or water, so quite a lot of the shine transfers to the cups, and the product might perform even better on people who drink less. I won't purchase all the shades immediately because of my big lip collection, but in the future, I'm curious to try one of the pink shades.


----------



## VAL4M (May 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^Girl I am super impressed! I used to run in early 2000's! i did a few 5Ks, 10Ks, I did one 30K and one full marathon. Then life changed and running fell to the wayside. As a competitive bodybuilder, sport running is considered catabolic ("muscle eating"). well, I am not competing this year and the puppy and I are enjoying our daily 2 mile jaunts!*
> 
> View attachment 53985
> 
> ...


----------



## shellygrrl (May 8, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across nose and forehead)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 (didn't feel like playing mixologist today)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder (thoughts below)
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Urban Decay eyeshadow - Foxy (from Naked 2)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* MAC Blush - Taupe (used as a bronzer)
* NYX Slim Lipliner Pencil - Baby Pink

So, the Secret Brightening Powder. Overall, I like it. I noticed a little creasing under my right eye at about the seven-hour mark (my lines are a little deeper on that side), but I think that may be pretty common. I applied the stuff with the tip of my beautyblender. Not a bad tool to use but a bit big for me.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 15, 2016)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y225/117 + MAC Face and Body - White
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpt Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## Prettypackages (May 20, 2016)

this is when we need the like button! 





shellygrrl said:


> I imagine there are those angry about persistent cultural appropriation (it isn't just Vibe Tribe packaging et al) AND the lack of clean water AND suicide epidemics in Native communities. People can be concerned about multiple things.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 22, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II


----------



## Buffy89 (May 23, 2016)

Hey everybody, how are you doing? I'm just hopping in to say hi. I've been doing quite well. For summer, there are only a few items on my wish list so far (1 or 2 LE Huggable lipcolors in June and maybe one of the new Mac lip balms, but at least they're perm). In the last weeks, I've noticed even more how similar a lot of newly released products are to existing ones, so I'm a bit bored (in a good way) of new releases. There are some other things I'd like to have, but they're all "complexion"/base products, which has never been a trouble spot for me (Fix+, Naked Foundation and Concealer when my current Mac ones are used up, Kryolan camouflage for my blemishes). I'm planning on decluttering my polish collection and to get rid of colors I do like in the bottle, but never really wear. Besides, I've finished three lip products in April/May which makes me super happy! I can finally see progress, like eye pencils getting shorter or pans being hit, which gives me new motivation.

edit: forgot to mention that I really appreciate your FOTD posts, @shellygrrl!


----------



## devonnaire (May 23, 2016)

Hi! I've mostly been a lurker here but I've been trying to buy less makeup for the last few months or so, and for the most part it has gone pretty well. The last purchase I feel guilty about was the last Viseart palette that came out, which I bought partly because its so pretty and also because I have the rest of them and I wanted them all 
The only (small) problem I've been having lately is I have a tan so none of my foundations/concealers etc match right now. So I bought some drugstore concealer in a darker shade and mix it to match. I miss my NARS but I don't want to spend that much money when it won't match me in a few months.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 23, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Hey everybody, how are you doing? I'm just hopping in to say hi. I've been doing quite well. For summer, there are only a few items on my wish list so far (1 or 2 LE Huggable lipcolors in June and maybe one of the new Mac lip balms, but at least they're perm). In the last weeks, I've noticed even more how similar a lot of newly released products are to existing ones, so I'm a bit bored (in a good way) of new releases. There are some other things I'd like to have, but they're all "complexion"/base products, which has never been a trouble spot for me (Fix+, Naked Foundation and Concealer when my current Mac ones are used up, Kryolan camouflage for my blemishes). I'm planning on decluttering my polish collection and to get rid of colors I do like in the bottle, but never really wear. Besides, I've finished three lip products in April/May which makes me super happy! I can finally see progress, like eye pencils getting shorter or pans being hit, which gives me new motivation.
> 
> edit: forgot to mention that I really appreciate your FOTD posts, @shellygrrl!



Thanks! 

And yay on your progress!


----------



## fur4elise (May 27, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Hey everybody, how are you doing? I'm just hopping in to say hi. I've been doing quite well. For summer, there are only a few items on my wish list so far *(1 or 2 LE Huggable lipcolors in June and maybe one of the new Mac lip balms, but at least they're perm).* In the last weeks, I've noticed even more how similar a lot of newly released products are to existing ones, so I'm a bit bored (in a good way) of new releases. There are some other things I'd like to have, but they're all *"complexion"/base products,* which has never been a trouble spot for me (Fix+, *Naked Foundation and Concealer *when my current Mac ones are used up, Kryolan camouflage for my blemishes). I'm planning on decluttering my polish collection and to get rid of colors I do like in the bottle, but never really wear. Besides, I've finished three lip products in April/May which makes me super happy! I can finally see progress, like *eye pencils getting shorter or pans being hit*, which gives me new motivation.
> 
> edit: forgot to mention that *I really appreciate your FOTD posts, @shellygrrl!*





devonnaire said:


> Hi! I've mostly been a lurker here but I've been trying to buy less makeup for the last few months or so, and for the most part it has gone pretty well. The last purchase I feel guilty about was the last Viseart palette that came out, which I bought partly because its so pretty and also because I have the rest of them and I wanted them all
> 
> The only (small) problem I've been having lately is *I have a tan so none of my foundations/concealers etc match right now.* So I bought some drugstore concealer in a darker shade and mix it to match. I miss my NARS but I don't want to spend that much money when it won't match me in a few months.




*Welcome welcome! I succumbed to the Viseart Minx palette last month.  Because the pans pop out, I was able to incorporate it right into my mixed custom e/s palette. I love it! 

I too, like both of you, struggle with my summer tan & matching up foundation. I already have MAC SFF that will work for the summer and believe it or not so does L'oreal True Match. So I am set...but...for some reason I am still fixated on finding my holy grail. * *I love my ELDW but it is very neutral and** it is kind of heavy for summer. Bu**t that foundation lasts and lasts from morning to night! **I will have to get a darker shade in order for it work once I am tan. Then today, I pulled out a Lancome foundation sample and know I can get a darker shade to make that work for summer, but I am not sold it is a good formula match yet...ya know oilies and oxidation. 

So yeah, I have been mia for a bit...I was joking with someone about being Naughty with NARS when the beauty.com sale hit. At least I saved 20%. I ended up purchasing 2 NARS dual intensity blushes and the LE lip cover Do Not Disturb, and the UD GS blush palette. I am happy with all of them and have been using them regularly over the past month. And the last purchase was an UD Alice lipstick (getting returned, the metallized formula does not work for me) and a KVD liquid lip. I am on a serious red kick of late...#teambuyallthereds 

I skipped Vibe Tribe and all the other odd releases MAC has going on. Nothing really catching me. lol I am not compelled by the current Sephora samples offering or the whole Becca x JH release. She just rubs me the wrong way and I really don't want a collection with her name on it. If Becca did a stand alone, I'd be in trouble.** 

The big doozy on the horizon is the Urban Decay Vice lipstick release next week. However I have a very short lust list of 6 or 7 colors...4 of which are...RED! Since the release is permanent, I may only get a couple for now and wait for things to go on sale.**

Yeah, so in a good place. No new CC charges, everything paid for with saved pocket money and not really seeing any major purchases on the horizon. Just using what I have...shopping my collection. 

*


*Have a great Memorial Day Weekend! Puppy and I will be squeezing in a couple longer runs...We are up to 2.5 miles now. 
*


----------



## Buffy89 (May 27, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Welcome welcome! I succumbed to the Viseart Minx palette last month.  Because the pans pop out, I was able to incorporate it right into my mixed custom e/s palette. I love it!
> 
> I too, like both of you, struggle with my summer tan & matching up foundation. I already have MAC SFF that will work for the summer and believe it or not so does L'oreal True Match. So I am set...but...for some reason I am still fixated on finding my holy grail. * *I love my ELDW but it is very neutral and** it is kind of heavy for summer. Bu**t that foundation lasts and lasts from morning to night! **I will have to get a darker shade in order for it work once I am tan. Then today, I pulled out a Lancome foundation sample and know I can get a darker shade to make that work for summer, but I am not sold it is a good formula match yet...ya know oilies and oxidation.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're doing well I've got the UD Gwen palette, too, and I really like it. I've already read about your great lip-pocalypse with those new vice lippies! They're really interesting and if I could get the ones I want from a good fairy or so, there'd be at least 10-15 shades I'd like. (Un?)Fortunately, I've got no counter around to swatch them in person. In July, I'll probably go to Berlin or Hamburg to watch a musical, so there might be a chance to visit a counter. I don't own a lot of UD products because I just don't like to order them without trying them out first. 
I'm quite glad, too, that Mac collections don't really catch my eye at the moment, since they once were my biggest buyallthethings problem. I did pick up the Fix + a few days ago and it was worth it! Hello glowy, un-cakey skin. It feels good that some "boring" perm products give me more joy than hyped LE stuff.
Puppy is super cute! Have a great weekend everybody.

And welcome devonnaire! It's always cool to see some new faces around here.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 28, 2016)

Had a little purge and made a very small MAC order to wrap up May.

The purge: three nail polishes (all Essie) and MAC Woodwinked. I've also got enough items now to do a B2M, as I'm saying goodbye to VG2 (I wore it last week and later that night, I had a breakout on my lip. Not good.) and Light Year MSF. (Yeah, I know! But I haven't worn it much lately, and while I love the colour, I'm not a fan of shimmery blushes anymore, and this has gold shimmer particles.) And I've had Painterly paint pot set aside for this, too.

The order: I got their new(ish) mascara (Pro Beyond Twisted Lash) as it's mascara replacement time for me, and I wanted to try something new. May was also my MAC anniversary, so I opted to choose a free eyeshadow from their bestsellers and went with Sumptuous Olive.

Also: Hi, devonnaire!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 30, 2016)

Yesterday's FOTD...

* mix of MUFE Ultra HD - 117/Y225 + MAC Face and Body - White
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadows - Omega (transitiony shade) and Mystery (outer "v"/slightly into the crease)
* MAC Pigment - Mauvement (lid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - mix of Unexpected and Barcelona Beach (blending colour)
* NARS Blush - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy
* NYX Slim Lip Pencil - Baby Pink


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 3, 2016)

*Happy Friday Ladies! **Hope all is wonderful & warm where you are!

In my world, not much is happening. We celebrated my hubby's kids' birthdays over the holiday weekend. I made my now famous Cioppino (Husband prefers to call it Bouillabaisse.), a seafood stew. Either way it was very tasty and everyone enjoyed it.
*




*On the beautystuffs front, I am not feeling fussed about much as Marsha likes to say.  The UD Vice lippies came out but a few of the colors I am considering appear to be Sephora exclusives...so, eh, meh, no rush. I've been getting poked with the FOMO feels on the Becca x JH palette, but I have been getting good and glowy with everything I already have (NARS, Dior, MAC MSF, the Balm). I ignore the feels and pull something else out of my drawer and go "Oooh...aah...I forgot about this..." So no purchases this week. Nothing ordered online. It's all good.

Now last week, I did purchase my first NARS Audacious (Lana) and that is next in rotation for date night.  You guessed it...RED!  

Truth is, I could have waited on that, but I really like my new MUA friend at SiJCP. She is fun to chat with and she gives me samples without batting an eye. So in my supportive way, I end up buying an item or two. Along with the the NARS I purchased the KVD Quad in Rust. It fits in perfectly with the full KVD L&S palette and my assorted MAC, UD, theBalm, Viseart shadows. I am completely on a warm kick.** 

I'll tell you what, getting samples saves a ton of money! I used to feel guilty asking, now I won't buy full size if I cannot try (I'm talking about liquid/cream things like primer, foundation, concealer, & now these enhancing liquids.) For example, I really wanted to get one of the Becca Skin Perfectors. Yaaaasss, mix it in and get the foundation good and glowy!  No go! I looked like an oil slick within a few hours.  So it feels **good not wasting money on something that will ultimately end up in a drawer. **I just keep adding and taking things off my lust list as I test things. It's kind of fun even when a product is a fail. 

Well, that's all she wrote for this week. I really want to start working on my studio/office/closet room. **It's time for an update. **I need to paint, get some new storage and a bureau or two to replace my old IKEA Antonius system.  It also means more dekrappification which is good! I finally dropped off my 3 huge donation bags to Goodwill! It is the perfect ongoing summer project for when the man is working out of town.  Now just to plot and plan it out. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
*


*My trusty workout partner encouraging me to walk uphill faster! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2016)

Aww, your doggie/workout partner! 

(edited to add...)

I ended up rounding out May with a brush purchase (RT Shading, to use with my paint pots), and June has started with a need/want: loose setting powder. I chose one by Cinema Secrets (available through Sephora). For now, I think that may be my only actual makeup purchase for the month (I'll be sending off my Back 2 MAC stuff on Monday), because I want to really hone in on brushes, at least for a little bit.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 6, 2016)

Yesterday's very rushed FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara (first impressions - was very impressed!)
* MAC Blush - Taupe (as a bronzer)
* Nuxe Reve de Miel lip balm (stick version)


----------



## jennyap (Jun 7, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Yesterday's very rushed FOTD...
> 
> * MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara (first impressions - was very impressed!)



Good to know. I have *no* business buying mascara any time soon but once I've run down my stock I'm potentially interested in this, so it would be great to hear a fuller review after you've been using it for a while.

Nothing to report here in buying terms, which is good


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 12, 2016)

FOTD...
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadows - Omega (crease), Sumptuous Olive (lid), Typographic (outer corner)
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 13, 2016)

*Just swinging on by to say hi! 

We were talking earlier this year in the thread about doing more fun stuff and creating memories. This is me & Bossman at Gridlife Midwest 2016 Car Festival & Track Battle in South Haven, Michigan! We have a 2001 Honda s2000 and I have not seen so many in one place! Super cool event if you are into tuner cars, racing, drifting! Once I have all my video edited I'll be sure to post a link. Now I gotta keep an eye on the man, as he may actually want to participate next year...well truth be told, I may want to too...need for speed!

I think since my last post I was good until Wed or Thurs last week. I went ahead and ordered (3) new Vice lippies from Sephora. Primarily to get the 24 shade sampler & redeemed 100 points for the Benefit Roller Lash Mascara. 

On the flip side, I completely resisted the Gilt $30/$80 purchase at Bobbi Brown. Truth was I could have afforded it and do not have any BB products in my stash...but I just wasn't moved. 

I have also realized in my great HG foundation quest, that my EL Doublewear is the BOMB! Nothing has even come close...maybe Lancome, but the DW just works. So I think as I tan over the summer, I will get some samples of darker shades of DW to blend into my base shade. If it ain't broke...

I am still lusting after Christian Louboutin and the new Loubilaque coming out, essentially a liquid lipstick. So I have added it to my  lust ultimate splurge list. In the meantime, I am looking forward to the new UD lippies and will wear them with joy! 

Still training & running. I've added sprints to some of my cardio sessions and love it. I am down 7#s! yay yay yay! Puppy continues to urge me on with various squeaky toys!  
*

*

Have a great week ladies! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2016)

Oooh, well done!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 19, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across nose and forehead)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (below cheekbones)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Loose Powder - Colorless
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Shale
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* Benefit Hoola
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety

A so-so makeup day. Shale applied patchily on my lid (I used a new Hakuhodo J5523 to apply). It could be some sort of human error on my part, though. On the other hand, I do like Blankety (received via B2M). I'm also into the MAC mascara. *nods*


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 26, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - mix of Y205 and Y225/117 (my little sample thingie of the latter shade is toast, now)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (crease)
* mix of MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Glass Slipper (lashline)
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello everyone! I'm back after a little time away and I have missed y'all! I was studying for an intensive test for my job, so not much time for Specktra unfortunately. But I passed so I'm back now!

As a treat to myself for passing I got a Keratin lash lift and tint done. I love it so far. My lashes are decent in length and volume, but they don't naturally curl and they're also very light. Anyway, I haven't been wearing much eye makeup at all lately and really just enjoying this "natural" look.

Ive been pretty good about makeup shopping. I used the Ulta 20% off coupon I got. I originally was going to use it for the Tartelette In Bloom palette, but I already have a couple palettes that I love. It's just not a necessary purchase. Instead I repurchase the Neutrogena Body Oil because I'm almost out and I bought a couple mitts for self tanning. I went to Sephora to repurchase my hair product that I'm almost out of too. While there, I swatched a few of the new Urban Decay lippies. I ended up not buying any because I'm very happy with what I currently own. I also swatched the new ABH palette. It's beautiful, but I wasn't obsessed with it so didn't buy it. Oh and at Ulta I took a look at the Lorac Pro 3...didn't buy it. I've never been a huge fan of Lorac shadows anyway. I did make one unplanned purchase. I swatched the new Cover FX highlighting drops and had to pick my jaw up off the floor. Now those I WAS obsessed with immediately, so I bought Moonlight. So, all in all, I'm happy with myself and how my spending has been. 

Quick FOTD before I go catch up on all the boards:

base - Ellis Faas skin veil (forgot how much I love this)
concealer - Charlotte Tilbury The Retoucher
-brows - Anastasia dip brow pomade in taupe 
-eyes - only a shadow through the crease from my Viseart palette. No other eye makeup. Like I said, this lift and tint is so perfect for every day! 
-highlight - Cover FX drops in moonlight
-lips - clarins balm in My Pink


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm just hopping in to say hi. I've been really busy in the past weeks, but didn't need to use retail therapy to calm myself down. June has been a very low-buyish month for me so far. I purchased both a regular and a mini beautyblender dupe at the drugstore although I'm happily using my Zoeva foundation buffers. But my skin has been a mess lately and I'm trying to fix it a little by different makeup application techniques. Since my Mac concealer is almost used up, I picked up a new concealer. I went for the Catrice camouflage concealer because it's dirt cheap here and I've heard a lot of good things about it. The color I picked up is not a perfect match, but I've learned how to apply it decently, and I'll probably use it for some time because it's allright. The third item I bought is a Maybelline lipstick (Pink Fling) which was an impulse purchase to be honest, but it suits me well and I love the candy scent it has.
The Mac online store finally got the new design here, and there's 10 Euros off when you spend 60 Euros. By coincidence, I noticed that the Full Coverage Foundation which I've been hunting without success for literally a year (even abroad on my holiday etc.) is back in stock. I felt that I had to order one since it's the only product that manages to cover my most horrible breakouts (need to take cortisone from time to time, which gives me red, imflammatory acne straight from hell), so I wanted to be prepared for the worst case, lol. To get the discount, I also ordered a Cleanse Off Oil which I'll need to repurchase soon anyway.
So my total is around 15 Euros for the beautyblender/camouflage/lipstick, which is really good I guess. I do exclude all things complexion related (aka the Mac haul) from my low-buy because as I said, my skin's a hot mess and I'd do (and buy) anything to achieve a better skin condition.
There are some items on my long-term wish list, e.g. the Vice lipsticks and some UD Moondust or Mac Disco glitter eyeshadows, but I'll save these purchases up for vacation etc. I do want the Vice lippies sooooo bad, but looking at my 50ish lipsticks which will eventually turn bad, I'm okay with postponing them. I don't want to declutter my lip collection even more, but it's dang hard to finish just one of them.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 30, 2016)

*Warning ahead for the loooong post!!!

Well, here we are at mid-year…literally the last day of June. Inadvertently, I was pulling up my word document to write my next low buy entry and what popped up was my original no/low buy 2016 list…
**

**
 So I thought rather than write a post about my latest fail at no buy…I’d actually review my list. It could be worse…but my original plan did get up ended! Kind of like Abby there below, tearing apart my UT Austin pillow just for the sheer joy of destruction! Naughty puppy naughty! **Let’s review just how bad I have been!**



The areas I FAILED:  Lipsticks and Eye Shadow
Lippies ~ Once I discovered Aquaphor, I took the plunge with a single MAC lipstick and I was doomed. Now mind you I have only purchased one single MAC lipstick this year…lol Never the less, I am many bullets in now! Thank you UD Vice, KVD, NARS, Tatcha and Guerlain!!! You so ruined my plan! I also added 4 lip liners that compliment my new lip stash.

Eye Shadow – I felt pretty good about my original purge and refurb in this area. I ditched many dead MAC pans and
ended up ordering some new pans (when they went on sale!)...
Then I kinda went CRAZY! * *It started with the KVD matte L&S to “ground” all my shimmers & metallic. I also purchased the MAC Warm 15x and then the Viseart Minx. Lord stop me now! The unopened ABH MR palette I bought last week because of “the feels” is getting returned. I know I won’t use it. I did not and will not buy any of the Too Faced scented nonsense. No more eye shadow!!! The upswing is I am using everything I did purchase in regular rotation along with my existing UD Nakeds

Not Terrible, Not Great: Blushes, Powders, Highlighters, & Bronzers 
Blushes ~ I did want to up my blush game and purchased some things from NARS, Benefit, & UD. I am very happy with and regularly use those items. I think I am all set on that for the rest of the year!

Powder ~ Only one powder, the LE compact from MAC x Chris Chang. This is a win win! I needed a walking around compact for touch ups…plus the packaging is very cute!

Highlighters ~ ** Not too terrible, but more than I intended. **I purchased the Dior Glowing Gardens Nude and the LE MAC MSF Otherearthly. I did NOT buy the Becca palette everyone is in love with! When my sample of CFX drops in Candlelight runs out I will most likely buy a bottle. The stuff is liquid life in a bottle!

Bronzers ~ Only 2 purchases…that will come in the mail today & tomorrow! **The **Guerlain Pause D’Ete and the Terracotta Terra Magnifica…sigh…**It was l**ove at first sight with both of these! ** My hope is to ditch all the subpar weirdness I have in my drawer and whittle it down to just a few quality pans.

Winning!:
Foundation & Concealer ~ Even though I am still questing for my HG, I have purchased only one bottle of foundation. I count this one as an essential success! I used to love EL Double Wear. I sampled it and I love it all over again. I may end up with a bottle of DW in my summer tan shade, but have several samples to use first. 

I have had no luck finding a new concealer. I am still on the hunt. I killed the last of my YSL Touche Eclat which did a great job of just highlighting under my eyes. It lasted me almost 1.5 years…so I may replace it…If y’all have any suggestions I am all ears…as long as I can get a sample…see below 

Yes, I have become the “gimme a sample” girl! Before I will buy anything full size, I get a sample where I can! (Ssshhhh! Don’t tell, I have 2 Sephoras in one mall…so sometimes I double up). This has definitely saved me some money outright!

Another thing to note is that when a product has not worked for me, I have returned it! Bite lipsticks were a no go and I just mailed back the Giorgio Armani Lip Maestros I bought. At that price point, a product has to wow me. And as I said before the ABH MR palette was an impulse that really did not need to be scratched. 

I have not purchased any primers, setting powders (excuse the Chris Chang compact), lip gloss, eyeliners, mascara (I have been able to get plenty of freebies), new makeup brushes or any miscellaneous beauty stuffs. 

I have spent only outright cash monies in hand and have not created any new CC debt! To me that is WINNING!

Two tips for the ladies who like to save! I discovered that Jet.com carries some high end brand makeup. I purchased my Guerlain Rouge G lipsticks for a song! Also, beautytheshop.com has some good stuffs too! I purchased my Guerlain Terracotta Pause D’Ete for $52 (a $30 savings)! 

Plan for the Next 6 months ~ I have one LE MAC release on my radar, Star Trek! I have been a Trekkie since I was 7 yrs. old! So at least one item of awesomeness must be had. Other than that…I keep watching the various releases…but nothing has caught my fancy, so I am hoping…praying to reel in the spending. Come on! How many red lipsticks do I really need! Wink Wink! #teambuyallthereds

Well, if you made it this far, thank you for letting me divulge my guilt and pleasure. Now that I have taken a good look, the rest of my year is committed to low buy. I’ll come here and y’all can slap me silly if I look at something sideways. 

Have a happy weekend and a Happy 4[SUP]th[/SUP] of July!
*

*
*


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 1, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Warning ahead for the loooong post!!!
> 
> Well, here we are at mid-year…literally the last day of June. Inadvertently, I was pulling up my word document to write my next low buy entry and what popped up was my original no/low buy 2016 list…
> **
> ...




OMG BAD Dog!!! Doesn't look remorseful either just like my toddler when he is ''cleaning'' my kitchen! 
I'v been bad too, I can go in the slammer with you! 
It all started with MAC summer collection (1 highlight powder, 2 highlighter liquid,  1 bronzer, one lipliner and one lipsticks) and then I purchased one lipstick from the Fashion Pack Collection and one eyeshadow because it was the 10% off (do not remember the right %) 
And I totally salivate on the ABH MR palette and the Kevin Aucoin sculpting powder (purchased Light and Medium) and then I cave for the Laura Mercier caviar palette, I also order by mistake the Tarte liquide lipstick from the Graveyard Girl Collection Texas toast I should have returned it but it is too much effort LOL
 I also purchased KVD eyeliner because I finished mine and UD primer potion because i'm almost finished my old one. 
With my Optimum Point (like Ulta points) I purchased from the Chanel summer collection the quad and the DUO powder- blush and NARS concealer all this cost me 40$ so I feel good about those.

NOW I should stop but I tried the sample of UD Vice lipstick in EZ and it is BEAUTIFUL but I need to wait! 

And my last purchased it was my new running shoes Brooks Glycerin 14 (190$CAN) ouch but I needed new running shoes as my last one have holes in the fabric And i'm starting my Marathon training (I doing a 14 weeks program) and if you are running with old running shoes you have more chances of hurting yourself.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 3, 2016)

Half-year report...

*No Buy*
_Pre-Made Eyeshadow Palettes - Still don't want or need any more._ - None purchased!

_Bronzers - Still want to work through what I already have._ - None purchased!

_Eyeliner Pencils - I'm okay with what I have._ - None purchased!

_Eyeshadow Primer - The one I have should be fine until next year._ - None purchased!

*Proceed with Caution*
_Single Eyeshadows - My eyeshadow wishlist is pretty long, and I'm fine with having a sizeable collection of these. My main thing here will be prioritizing._ - The only shadow I have gotten so far this year was a freebie for my MAC anniversary (Sumptuous Olive).

_Blushes - There are some that I want. Again, prioritizing will be key._ - None purchased to date.

_Lipstick - I just purged an oldie. I still have eyes on a few of the NARS Audacious lippies, as well as a few MAC ones. I'm also on the lookout for a warm pink lippie that isn't neon or chalky-looking (so not a pinky-coral), plus a nude (one or two of the MAC ones I'm looking at are nudes)._ - I purged another lippie since then and B2Med for one I wanted (Blankety). That B2M is also the only lipstick I've gotten this year.

_Lipgloss - There are a couple of glosses I want. Whether I buy them or not..._ - Hasn't happened. I did receive a mini Josie Maran lip/cheek tint as part of that 500 point perk I got earlier in the year, but other than that... nope.

_Mascara - Two tubes (different formulas) are fine. Repurchasing is fine._ - I've been fine with only one mascara.

_Lipliner - If I add to the stash, it's okay. If not, that's also okay._ - None purchased!

_Brow Products - There are things I have an eye on. As long as I don't Buy All the Brow Things..._ - The only brow things I've bought so far this year were a full size Benefit Gimme Brow toward the beginning of the year and my Hourglass brow pencil.

*Points of Focus*
_Brushes - Still looking to add here._ - I bought a Real Techniques Shading Brush in late May, then followed that up with a couple of Hakuhodo crease brushes.

_Foundation - After my previous FOTD post, I tossed my NARS Sheer Glow. This is a part of the stash I still want to expand._ - I finished the MUFE Ultra HD sample I got last summer. I tried Koh Gen Do Aqua, but I think the formula is a bit similar to MUFE Ultra HD. I may give it one more go, if I can. I'd still like at least one other foundation, plus a tinted moisturizer.

_Concealer - Both undereye and spot concealing. I'm not happy with what I have now._ - I've been happy with my Kevyn Aucoin SSE sample(s) I got earlier this year. I've yet to sort out the undereye situation but I've been making do with MAC Studio Sculpt in the meantime. (I think my relationship with that has been love/hate.)

_Setting Powders - Not thrilled with the setting powder I do have, and I'd love to have a loose powder in my stash again._ - I've since bought Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder for the undereye area and a Cinema Secrets loose setting powder for my face. I'm much happier with those. 

_Highlighers/Luminizers - Still don't have a dedicated highlighter. So yeah._ - The Josie Maran highlighter I got in the point perk is pretty, but it's a smidge dark for me.

*Miscellaneous*
_Pigments - I barely used mine last year. After some thought I've concluded I'm not a loose pigment person these days. Part of me wants to press them in the hope I'll use them more; another wants to toss them and be done with it. So I'm not sure what I'm going to do here._ - Aaaaaaaand I've barely used them. Soooo...

_False Lashes - I definitely want to play in this area some more!_ - Hasn't happened.

* * *

And my goals for the back half of the year are mostly the same as the first half...

*No Buy*
* Pre-made eyeshadow palettes
* Bronzers
* Eyeliner pencils
* Eyeshadow primer
* Setting powder

*Proceed with Caution*
* Single eyeshadows
* Blushes
* Lipstick (still want a light warm pink; currently eying MAC Fanfare)
* Lipgloss
* Mascara
* Lipliner
* Brow products

*Points of Focus*
* Brushes
* Foundation
* Concealer (undereye)
* Highlighter/Luminizer (something more suitable for my skintone)

*Miscellaneous*
* Do something with those [CENSORED] pigments!
* False lashes

* * *

And today's FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Nice Composure
* UD Eyeshadow - Tease (from Naked 2 palette)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Mattene Lipstick - Personal Pick


----------



## Buffy89 (Jul 8, 2016)

Your half year reports are so interesting, thanks for sharing! So, I guess I'll evaluate the last months now, too:

*- base products (foundation, concealer, powder):* since I never hoarded too many of those and usually stick to approved long-time favorites, I only repurchased what I needed. I picked up Fix + which was a gamechanger for how my foundation looks. Resolution: proceed the way I'm doing now.

*- primers:* I own a couple of Smashbox face primer minis which I got as GWPs, so I didn't need to buy any face primer. Since my Paint Pot got used up, I purchased a tube of UDPP as an eye primer. Resolution: repurchase only when I'm done with what I own, especially the face primer.

*- brows: *I purchased a backup pan of Mac Omega eyeshadow which is my most used brow product, but my opened pot is not used up yet. Otherwise, I'm well stocked with 1 brow pencil and 3 pomades (1 of them a sealed backup). Plan: use up what I've got, no matter what texture. Goal: owning one product for a defined look, one for a more natural look.

*- mascara:* I own at least 15 minis from GWPs, so I can use these up and won't purchase any mascara myself until my backups are used up. Didn't buy any.

*- eyeshadow singles:* I've noticed that I'm often too convenient to have a look at my eyeshadow singles and combine looks. I'm still not sure about depotting everything or simply panning them to get rid of them on the long run. Unless the shade is super special, I won't purchase any singles in pots. Pans are all right since I can make my own custom palette. In the last 6 months, I bought 4 Mac pans and made a quad. Plan: avoid purchases; pan as many as possible.

*- eyeliner:* I'm trying to use up most of my stash at the moment. So I'm on a no-buy in this area to reach my goal of one black gel, one black pencil, one brown pencil and one green/teal liner.

*- pre-made palettes:* I did not purchase any pre-made palettes since last December when I ordered the UD Gwen palette. I'm panning my Naked 2 at the moment, and I've noticed that I enjoy pre-composed combos instead of having to pick single shadows early in the morning. But since I own more eyeshadows than one person needs, I want to be very picky purchasing new palettes. I want to be sure I'll fully use all of the shades (I destashed 2 pre-made Mac quads lately because I only liked one shade in each which annoyed me way too much).

*- blushes:* well, this area was kind of a failure. I purchased 3 blushes, all (!) of them peach toned, and the UD Gwen palette. To be honest, I wouldn't need more than one pink, one peachy, one brownish pink blush. Resolution: no-buy if my willpower is strong enough; using what I own.

*- highlighters:* I purchased 2 this year so far. Like the blushes, I did not need them at all. I know I'll want one or two of the Extra Dimension highlighters Mac will sell in fall, but I must be very careful what I'll actually purchase since I don't really see different effects using different products.

*- lip gloss:* I decluttered a lot of glosses and don't like the way glosses feel on the lips, their weartime, the fact that my hair gets caught on my lips, etc. -> no-buy.

*- lip liner:* didn't purchase any in 2016. I'm using the 6 liners I own and I don't need more color options.

*- lipstick:* the worst area of my collection. I purchased three bullet lipsticks and received three because of back 2 Mac. Looking at my former lipstick purchasing behavior, I can say that I've made great improvements, but since I do own way too many lippies, I'm trying to go on a super low buy. A no-buy would be kinda impossible because I love lipstick too much, lol, but I want to be very, very picky and mindful.

*- cream blushes and shadows:* I don't really use my cream products and they dry out/get spoiled too soon. I do like how cream blushes look on me, so I think that I could possibly purchase a new one one fine day when I've successfully battled my collection of powder blushes (which means, in 5 years). Absolute no-buy.

*- nailpolish:* I destashed a lot of polishes and bought maybe 5 new bottles, all of them really cheap drugstore brands like Essence. I'm trying to stop purchasing more, but I don't think that a 2-Euro-bottle every two months will ruin my success. I used to buy around 5 polishes (mostly Essie) a month two years ago, but now, I've noticed that I don't need pricey, hyped Chanel or OPI/Essie polishes to have a nice manicure and nowadays, I won't purchase any polish that is more expensive than 3 Euros. Plan: destash more polishes and sell them at the flea market in September; no-buy/low-buy.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 10, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose and under the eyes)
* mix of KGD Aqua - 012 + 013 or 113 + MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey
* MAC Pigment - Mauvement
* UD Eyeshadow - Tease (from Naked 2)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 11, 2016)

*Wow! Thank you ladies for sharing your mid year updates too! I wasn't trying to start a thread but it is nice to see where you all are at as well with under 6 months of the year left...lol 

To that end, I can say I have been cosmetic purchase free for 13 days...I cannot say beauty purchase free, as I needed some replace some hair products. But I was shop saavy, used $8 in drugstore.com dollars and got a couple bogo 50% off products bringing my order to just $21  I bought a new de-tangling hair brush and some Nourishing Coconut for curly hair products by OGX. Iall things coconut right now!

I am 100% happy I dodged the CL Loubilaque bullet. The expensive (aka way overpriced for what it is) new lip product is not getting the best reviews. 
I still have the CL Rouge Louboutin Satin lippie on my lust list, and sitting in a Saks cart with 15% off.  
I have until July 31st to pull the trigger on that...I have not earned it yet  Maybe if I am a good girl and go for another 3 weeks cosmetic purchase free...I still have plenty of the foundation sample and the CFX sample to last that long...negating the "need" to purchase. 

Still I cannot help oohing & aahing over all the newness coming out for fall & holiday...the Hourglass LE Surreal Light palette, the NARS x Sarah Moom Dual Intensity eye & blush palette, the Becca Rose Quartz highlighter...**sigh, it never ends! I just add things to my lust list as I hear about them.**

Shelly ~ I laughed out loud when I read this "* Do something with those [CENSORED] pigments!" LOL! I did a 90% purge on those suckers! I did keep my MAC crushed pigment collections (Stacked I, II, Surf the Ocean...) coz I love them as I can use those both wet & dry...and thank you for the reminder to pull those puppies out and use them!

Happy Monday! 


*


----------



## Buffy89 (Jul 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I am 100% happy I dodged the CL Loubilaque bullet. The expensive (aka way overpriced for what it is) new lip product is not getting the best reviews.
> 
> [/COLOR]*



Have you watched KC's latest Anti Haul video? She's talking about the Loubilaque glosses there. Of course, you should do what makes you happy, but maybe it's helpful. However you'll decide, it's super entertaining and funny.
She also mentions the Vice lippies, which I want to have a look at when I'm at a counter in a few weeks. Although I do get the point of her argumentation, I still want at least one, lol. I cut my list down to Ravenswood or Backtalk. Maybe, it's gonna be my treat when I will be on vacation.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 11, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Have you watched KC's latest Anti Haul video? She's talking about the Loubilaque glosses there. Of course, you should do what makes you happy, but maybe it's helpful. However you'll decide, it's super entertaining and funny. She also mentions the Vice lippies, which I want to have a look at when I'm at a counter in a few weeks. Although I do get the point of her argumentation, I still want at least one, lol. I cut my list down to Ravenswood or Backtalk. Maybe, it's gonna be my treat when I will be on vacation.



*Great minds Buffy! LOL! I love her! I watched it last week and commented about dekrappifying my entire lip collection earlier this year!  ~ I have only purchased 3 UD Vice and will not get anymore until they are on sale and even then only if the colors are unique to what I already have and I will absolutely wear them. Ravenswood is on my list too! 

I was on the fence about the CL until the negative reviews started coming in on quality and performance! Not worth $85 honey! I came down off the fence right quick!*


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 17, 2016)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01 (applied only to the centre of the face and as a spot concealer)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium Deep
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 18, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> FOTD...
> * MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
> * Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01 (applied only to the centre of the face and as a spot concealer)
> * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
> ...



*What do you think of the MAC Beyond Twisted Mascara? I am also intrigued by the new InstaCurl. I love my Diorshow Overcurl Sample and it is just about kaput! As much as I love it, I'm not sure I love it for $29.50. While I have other samples to kill, I would love to find a less expensive alternative that does what the Dior does...big dreams big dreams...lol!*


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 18, 2016)

I really like it!  Super black, I don't experience flaking, the formula's not too wet or dry for my tastes. Also: tiny(ish) wand, which I don't mind, either.

Another inexpensive fave is Bare Minerals Flawless Definition ($18). Plastic cone-shaped wand, also not too wet or dry. Good one if you just want defined lashes and aren't too concerned about adding volume or length, or you want something simple for everyday. (I think Pro Beyond Twisted is blacker, though.)


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 22, 2016)

*Happy Friday Ladies!
Well I can report I truly had a low buy from July 11th to today!* 



*I needed to buy some new whitening gel for my teeth. I whiten right after I get my teeth cleaned (3x's a year) and my appointment is next Tues. I use the Philips Zoom ACP 22%. I purchase my from sellers on eBay and can get a year supply for around $30. 2 hours of **wear total remove all coffee/tea stains. I may not have the straightest teeth, but I do my best to take good care of them. I also ran out of my Skinceuticals C+E Ferulic serum. This too I buy on eBay in sample sizes. *

*I made no makeup purchases until today. I was all gung ho for the exclusive Nordstrom Charlotte Tilbury Dolce Vita palette...and it was already sold out when it went open for sale today. * *Guess, I really didn't need it... *
*
I admit to the "feels" for the new Marc Jacobs blushes. BUT at $42 bucks a pop I just could not bring myself to spend the money. So, I went back to my must list and decided to go ahead and pick up a few Ben Nye Blushes I have been wanting. I find them to be good quality and nicely pigmented.  I ordered 5 pans of matte finish colors I know I will wear regularly and will work with all the shine and shimmer I already have (Benefit, MAC MSF, NARS, etc.). Plus I already have a new empty palette that has been sitting in my kit. Camera Ready Cosmetics gave me a 10% coupon, so my order came to a total of $40.50 with free shipping!  *fist pump*  5 pans for under the price of 1 MJ blush!!! Now that's a splurge I can live with. Plus, most of the time I have a real beef with pre-made palettes! More often than not, there are too many duds or colors I will never use based on my skin color (e.g. too light, lots of pinks & roses I do not prefer or like!). I am more of a neutral, peach, coral girl!



I have decided on one more purchase this weekend and that will be the** ABH Sun Dipped Glow palette. 
[UPDATE Friday Evening: No go on Sun Dipped. Not in store and I finally allowed myself to swatch the Becca JH Palette (I refuse to say her name out loud). I concede defeat. **It is an awesome palette!** Sold out online with only a few left at either of my Sephora stores. I went ahead and bought it.] 

I have not set foot in a Sephora since the end of last month, I think...Yeah...I have not been. So, I'll go see & swatch the shiny new, beg for some samples (if the new UD foundation is out (not available yet), try another concealer (got a teeny sample of Too Faced BTW), etc.) & probably pick that one palette up. All in all pretty darn good for almost 2 weeks. And nothing on the horizon until next month when the MAC Star Trek stuff is released...even then the MSF swatches have been iffy. No other "feels." Very happy with all my lipsticks!  Digging deep into my drawers and using things in novel & new ways. 

Oh, I posted Bossman & I in the little car because it may be the last time we ride in it for Saturday date night. He is going to sell it and use the funds towards a new business venture. I iz so sad! **BUT he is a smart man by using assets he already has versus debt. I am excited for him and I will also get to be part of the new venture. If all goes well, maybe we'll get a new little car in a couple years. **

I hope you are all doing well and enjoying the summer! My students return in just over 5 weeks! Gack!!! Time is just flying by! 

Have a fabulous weekend! x0x0x*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 24, 2016)

I need to whiten my teeth again.   I have been looking at the Ben Nye blushes..  I probably have more than enough right now though .


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 24, 2016)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (t-zone only)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Prom Night (lid)
* MAC Eyeshadows - Copperplate (transition) and Shale (crease)
* Prestige True Kohl Kajal - Matte Black (halfway across upper and lower lashlines, smudged out)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* MAC Blush - Taupe (bronzer placement)
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 24, 2016)

How do you like the setting powder?  I tried one of their illuminating powders and I loved it. Gave a very nice glow to the skin without a greasy or glittery look.  The powder seemed to melt in the skin.   Yes I know this is a low buy thread.  I just had to share. LOL


----------



## jennyap (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm posting a bit belatedly, but I kinda broke my no-buying streak in June. I caved on the latest Huggables release - picked up Bonsai Bloom which is a great MLBB shade, and Cantonese Carnation, which I've worn loads. 

I also got two of the Tendertalk Balms (Side Dish and Candy Wrapped) and I have to say I adore the formula, they do great things for my lips. I'm even contemplating a backup if anywhere here still has them in stock.

My half-year review is not too bad. My target for the year is no more than 30 items total, and I'm at 19 so far, including the 4 lip products just mentioned. Lipsticks are my main weakness, so I need to hold back. I was planning to try the Nars Audacious lippies this year, but I'll only do that now if I get to December without any more lipstick purchases. 

I also hit MAC eyeshadows kinda hard, picked up some discontinued shades and all the remaining Matte2 shades (including backups of Copperplate and Blanc Type, which are staples for me) - total of 10. Again that's pretty much my limit. 

Even though I've reached nearly 2/3rds of my limit in 1/2 a year, I don't think I'll have any problem staying within it overall. MAC fall collections can be tricky for me, and some of the holiday sets, but I'm feeling strong right now


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 25, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I need to whiten my teeth again.   I have been looking at the Ben Nye blushes..  I probably have more than enough right now though .





Prettypackages said:


> How do you like the setting powder?  I tried one of their illuminating powders and I loved it. Gave a very nice glow to the skin without a greasy or glittery look.  The powder seemed to melt in the skin.   Yes I know this is a low buy thread.  I just had to share. LOL



**chuckle* I know it was with you I was so adamant about not buying the JH palette...but it is goodness! I've decided it to just call it the "BECCA Just Heavenly" Palette 

As to Ben Nye, Cinema Secrets & Mehron, I really do find these theatrical brands to be really good. No. Not as glamorous, but the products are often more pigmented and/or at an awesome price point for the amount of product you get. I am curious about the CS powders you mention. Which illuminating one do you use?

Teeth whitening ~ I have tried both Opalescence and the Philips. I find the Philips does a superior job. I go with a higher percentage ACP gel to lessen time of use. The reason for that is if I wear a lower percentage for longer periods of time, my teeth/gums do get really sensitive. *


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 25, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> How do you like the setting powder?



So far so good! It doesn't give me a flat face or "cake face", feels very light on the skin. Going back to loose setting powder also made me realize why I prefer it over pressed: I use less of it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 31, 2016)

Only makeup-related purchase in July for me: Kiss Short Trio Lash starter kit. The main reason? 12 X-Short clusters! (They're about the same length as my natural lashes.) That said, the included tweezers are also pretty stellar.

On to today's FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (forehead and nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadows - Malt (above crease) and Satin Taupe (lid)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien

Sad news: I experienced eyeshadow creasing after only a few hours, and I typically don't get creasing after such a short period of time with the NARS e/s primer. I'm not sure if it was human error on my part (not using enough, or using too much, primer) or if this means I'll have to break my eyeshadow primer no-buy for the year and get a new one. Hrm.


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey everyone, I guess it's time for my July roundup. Again, I think I did ok, but there's always room for improvement. Since my current blemish concealer and foundation were almost used up, I ordered both a Mac Studio Finish concealer (I chose the refill version plus a 2-pan palette) and a new foundation. I've used Mac foundation for years, and I was super curious to try UD's Naked skin, so I bought a bottle now that I had the opportunity to try something new. I really like it so far, but my skin is quite clear at the moment. Hopefully, it'll perform well when I get breakouts.
I was a bit naughty and picked up two lipsticks (Mehr and Bonsai Bloom) at the Mac counter, too. I'm really enjoying those although I do know that I should slow down my lipstick purchases. While I'm okay with not buying any other type of product and got the opinion that I've reached a point where I can happily skip blush or eyeshadow purchases (ALL blush colors I like look the same on me to be honest), lipstick's still my Kryptonite.
I decluttered around 20 nail polishes, but my stash is still very big. Now, I can see even more clearly that I tend to use the same old colors over and over again, and no one's able to see a diference between the 10 shades of burgundy polish I own when they look at my hands. I'm slowly decluttering my other makeup again. The hardest part are eyeshadows because there are some colors I do love on others (which means, I love the idea of certain colors and looks), but which don't look as good on me. E.g., all kinds of green and blue turn "dirty" on my eyes. I've also noticed that my love of purple shadows has faded. Because some products are too used to be sold, I'm contemplating taking them for b2m when I'm in Berlin in September - my counter doesn't do b2m any more, so I need some strategy since I can never know when I'm gonna be at a counter again, lol. Until that trip, I plan to purchase no makeup at all (preferably no clothes as well) so I can treat myself with a "real" big city shopping spree without a bad conscience. I'm planning to pick up 1-3 UD products, too, because I don't have a counter here. It's not meant to be a shopping-only trip since I'm planing to do some of the sightseing I haven't done yet and wanna revisit some museums, go to our favorite cafes etc., but still. Anyway, I think it realy helps me to save money / stay away from unnecessary purchases when I've got a goal I can work towards to.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 3, 2016)

veronikawithak said:


> Wrapping up April!
> 
> Makeup purchases
> - 2 blushes (summer colors)
> ...



I can't believe it's been 3 months already! Here's what I've been up to:

Makeup purchases
- 2 eyeshadow trios (trying out a new brand)
- 6 eyeshadow singles (trying out a new brand, filling gaps in color range)
- 1 foundation (trying out a new brand)
- 1 eyeshadow primer (replacement)

Decluttered
- 9 eyeshadows (2 years old)
- 1 BB cream (prefer new foundation)
- 1 loose powder foundation sample (prefer new foundation)
- 1 eyeshadow primer (1 year old)
- 5 makeup brushes (underused) 

Current makeup inventory
Foundation: 1
Eyeshadows: 20 (1 palette, 2 trios, 6 singles)
Eyeshadow primer: 1
Mascara: 1
Lipsticks: 4 (peachy nude, peach, plum rose, dusty rose) 
Blushes: 3 (rose, peach, nude)
Contour powder: 1
*Total: 31

*Since my last post I also bought a pair of booties for the next season (finally found a pair I liked!) and a couple pairs of sandals for the summer. For the most part I've been sticking to my seasonal shopping and replacing expired products on a regular timeline (1 year for liquids and creams, 2 years for powders). I also found it interesting that I seem to be sticking to a "set point" of around 30 makeup items - I find if I accumulate more than that I start to get overwhelmed. I'd estimate that 80% of the things I bought this year have been worn regularly which is a vast improvement from the way I used to shop! I did have quite a bit of turnover in the eyeshadow category but I realized I didn't have very many matte neutral shades anymore and wanted to fix that.

I'm also interested in the new Bite multisticks but I'll have to see how they wear - I loved their new lipsticks but I'm skeptical of the wear on the eyes especially.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 7, 2016)

Yay, Veronika! 

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across nose and forehead)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose, smile lines)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (in between brows)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* ABH Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (crease)
* Josie Maran Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil (as an eyeshadow on the lid)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* Maybelline Color Sensational Vivids - Shocking Coral


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 8, 2016)

Weekend FOTD:

Burberry Fresh Glow
MAC F&B in N2
Charlotte Tilbury The Retoucher
Anastasia Brow Wiz - Taupe
Anastasia Clear Brow Gel
MAC Costa Riche to lightly line
Chantecaille mascara
Tom Ford Gold Dust bronzer
Cover FX drops in moonlight 
Hourglass Mood Light 
MAC Siren Song lipstick

So, my self control has been going decently well when it comes to makeup haha. I did purchase the Cover FX illuminating drops in Moonlight, and I adore them. I'm using a very generous sample of Burberry Fresh Glow. So far I really enjoy it and I plan to purchase it during the VIB sale this fall. I almost purchase the MUFE Water Blend foundation, but I decided against it. I already have MAC F&B and enjoy that for every day, and I use Chantecaille Future Skin when I want to look and feel my best. I also had purchase GA Luminous Silk during last fall's VIB sale and I never touch it. I really don't need another foundation. Foundations are my weakest area, but I've found that I can usually satiate myself if I get a sample. I want get MUFE Water Blend until I run out of my MAC, and even then I might just repurchase the MAC. We'll see. 

I was tempted by Beauty.com's 20% off sale, but I resisted. I wanted to repurchase the By Terry concealer. I already have the CT though, and it does a nice job. I shouldn't purchase another concealer until I run out, so I'm trying to be good there. 

Ive spent the most money this year in skincare related items. I've found a pretty good routine now though, so I'm starting to slow my roll on those purchases. I also hit the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale pretty hard, but I had been saving for that one. Now I need to lay low and be good. I'll just be over here building a VIB Sale wishlist if anyone needs me.


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ohhhh, there's a thanks/like button again!!! Thanks to the Specktra team for that. [MENTION=85692]veronikawithak[/MENTION], I admire your achievements and your seasonal shopping approach. You're my low-buy role model, really.

In the last few days, I went on decluttering my nail polishes and I guess I'm still not really done since there are more than a handful of shades I'd like to wear once more to try them, which might leave my collection as well. I also purged quite a lot of dark eyeshadows, especially dark purples/blues/greens, since I don't really look good in them and I honestly own too many of them, especially when I need to "make them work" for me. Also, I chucked out all bright/dark lipsticks except for 2 matte berries (Mac Captive and Deliciously Forbidden) and three shinier magentas/darker pinks (Chanel RCS Viva, Esprit and Emotion). I plan to use them up and stick to one "evening" lipstick in the future. The rest of my lipstick stash now only consists of wearable daytime colors which are effortless in wear and touchups etc. More and more, I think that I've finally found some signature makeup looks, and I enjoy the simplicity behind them (although I might need half an hour for applying them, which is ok - the concept/idea is simple instead of some gimmicky "playing around" or having to make things work for me).
At the moment, one could easily hand me a gift card and I really wouldn't know what to buy. I'd probably stock up on essentials like foundation, but there aren't many things that have caught my interest lately. Even all those Mac collections which used to excite me waaaay to much back then, they simply bore me at the moment. Anyone remember that in my last post, I was takling about my Urban Decay shopping plans in Berlin? Well, I'm not even sure if I still want the items that are on my wish list for that. It's still a month until I'm going on that trip, and I'm curious how my attitude towards makeup shopping will have developed until then.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 8, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Ohhhh, there's a thanks/like button again!!! Thanks to the Specktra team for that. @veronikawithak, I admire your achievements and your seasonal shopping approach. You're my low-buy role model, really.
> 
> In the last few days, I went on decluttering my nail polishes and I guess I'm still not really done since there are more than a handful of shades I'd like to wear once more to try them, which might leave my collection as well. I also purged quite a lot of dark eyeshadows, especially dark purples/blues/greens, since I don't really look good in them and I honestly own too many of them, especially when I need to "make them work" for me. Also, I chucked out all bright/dark lipsticks except for 2 matte berries (Mac Captive and Deliciously Forbidden) and three shinier magentas/darker pinks (Chanel RCS Viva, Esprit and Emotion). I plan to use them up and stick to one "evening" lipstick in the future. The rest of my lipstick stash now only consists of wearable daytime colors which are effortless in wear and touchups etc. More and more, I think that I've finally found some signature makeup looks, and I enjoy the simplicity behind them (although I might need half an hour for applying them, which is ok - the concept/idea is simple instead of some gimmicky "playing around" or having to make things work for me).
> At the moment, one could easily hand me a gift card and I really wouldn't know what to buy. I'd probably stock up on essentials like foundation, but there aren't many things that have caught my interest lately. Even all those Mac collections which used to excite me waaaay to much back then, they simply bore me at the moment. Anyone remember that in my last post, I was takling about my Urban Decay shopping plans in Berlin? Well, I'm not even sure if I still want the items that are on my wish list for that. It's still a month until I'm going on that trip, and I'm curious how my attitude towards makeup shopping will have developed until then.



Oooh a like button!

Thanks for saying that! I've been at this for 4 years now so if I hadn't made some significant progress I'd be in serious trouble..  

Congrats on your progress in destashing! "Making it work" is no longer part of my vocabulary - I've noticed that if it's not reasonably easy, I just won't wear it and that's a waste for me. Amazing how things fall off the wish list once the novelty wears off a bit eh? Keep us updated on how your trip goes!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 14, 2016)

Day-after-birthday FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (above crease. I also mixed this with Copperplate to contour.)
* UD Eyeshadow - Verve (from Naked 2; central lid highlight, inner corner highlight, cheek and cupid's bow highlight)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash
* NARS Blush - mix of Sex Fantasy and Sex Appeal
* MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses

I originally went with NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Cruella for a lip colour but decided against it last second.


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 15, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Day-after-birthday FOTD...
> 
> * MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
> * MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
> ...



Happy belated birthday!!!  I hope you had a great day. 
I always enjoy your FOTDs and I'm working on using up my Feed The Senses as well. It's interesting to see that you're frequently using yours and it simply doesn't get empty since I'm always a bit afraid that I'll be quite sad once I'll have finished mine. Looks like I needn't shy away from using it.
This week, I slipped up a tiny little bit...and there goes my no-buy until September. At the moment, lots of new drugtore lines are released here and brands like Essence or Catrice exchange literally half of their perm line every 6 months. So...I picked up a dark red nail polish and a matte rosewood pink lipstick from Catrice, plus a setting powder from Essence. The bad thing is, the only really useful item is the powder, since I'm panning those quite often, but the lipstick and polish were pure "fun" items. The good thing is, I paid less than 10 € for all items together and I do really enjoy them. I'm a bit mad at myself because of my weak willpower, though. But on the other hand, I got my real struggle, Mac collections, totally under control at the moment and probably won't be interested in anything until the holiday collection will be released.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 15, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> *Day-after-birthday FOTD...
> *
> * MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
> * MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
> ...





*Happy (Belated) Birthday Gorgeous! Here's to another year of all things beautiful!!!*


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 15, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Day-after-birthday FOTD...
> 
> * MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
> * MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
> ...



Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 21, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 + my SPF for a tinted moisturizer
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculping Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust
* MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Omega and Copperplate
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 28, 2016)

Did a bit of purging and setting aside for Back 2 MAC this past week. 

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Prestige True Khol Kajal - Matte Black (base, blended out)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive (lid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (crease)
* Sephora Contour Eye Pencil - Black Lace
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* MAC Blush - Taupe (bronzer placement)
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello all! I am announcing my official no buy from September until November! Of course there are a couple caveats. I will repurchase skin care items as needed. I have an oil, serum, and moisturizer that look like they'll run out pretty soon. I do have a Sephora gift card that should help with that. My daytime moisturizer has been discontinued so I am also on the search for a new one. I just got a sample of a Laura Mercier one today, so here's to hoping. Also, my bday is in September. That means I'll have a discount code at Ulta. Instead of a "fun" purchase, I plan to use it during 21 days of beauty on the day Clarisonic brush heads are BOGO. I feel like that's a wise choice. My no buy will include clothes/shoes/etc too. I was able to purchase some nice fall things during the Nordstrom sale last month. So, while that will be an area of temptation, there truly are zero needs. 

It has been a while since I did a no-buy like this. I'm about to move into a house with my boyfriend, so I want to save for those expenses. I also just want a bit of a re-set. I have done well with my low-buy goals since I started this a couple years ago, but the past couple months I've been making a lot of purchases. I usually just stick to some kind of budget. So this will be interesting haha. It shouldn't be awful though. I remember back before I was into makeup and clothes, I easily went months with no purchases. If only that were still my life haha. But that's fine. Everything in moderation. 

Now for a FOTD:
Base - Cover FX Enhancer drops in Moonlight mixed with Sensai Cream Foundation in Natural Beige
Concealer - Becca Corrector. By Terry Terrybly Densillis in Fresh Fair. Also found a use for an unloved cream foundation (Gerda Spillmann) - spot concealing. 
highlighter/blush/bronzer - Hourglass Illume trio
Brows - Suqqu Brow Pen in Moss Green
Eyes- UD primer potion, Lorac Unzipped palette, Chantecaille mascara, Bobbi Brown chocolate shimmer ink gel liner
Lips - YSL tint in oil in I Rose You


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 29, 2016)

*Runs in...Hides behind sofa...Reads everyone's awesome no/low buy posts...Posts shame and sin...Runs back out!

I have been atrocious the entire month of August! Suffice to say...pretty things make funky sh*t at home not seem so bad!

I never ever, ever thought I would spend enough money to become VIB Rouge...seriously!? Where did that 1K go since January!?! 
And that does not even include the skin care, hair products, beauty basics, etc. purchased elsewhere. Yeah. I not so happy with my wallet. 

BUT I have had no regret purchases, only one impulse buy (the Marc Jacobs palette...I know Shelly! ** No More Palettes!!!), no new cc debt (that's a biggie!) and I have been enjoying what I have purchased.

So...I guess it's time to put myself on a no buy for a bit. However my birthday is next week and I do have one LE thing on my list...the Taraji x MAC MSF collection which is released on September 6th. So after that, I am on lock-down until the big Sephora sale...and that list is still pretty small right now.

I do hope everyone is happy, healthy and enjoying all things pretty! I'm hoping your posts will inspire me to scale it back!  Peace! x0x0x


*


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 29, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Runs in...Hides behind sofa...Reads everyone's awesome no/low buy posts...Posts shame and sin...Runs back out!
> 
> I have been atrocious the entire month of August! Suffice to say...pretty things make funky sh*t at home not seem so bad!
> 
> ...



Yay! We can be no buying together! I have a decent sized VIB sale list. It is mostly repurchases though, so that's good.


----------



## lenchen (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
i've been lurking in this thread of late. I want to say everyone is doing an amazing job on your no-buy resolutions. For the past 3 years i've been on a low buy journey. I had 2 organizers from acrylic concepts full of make-up, I've decluttered, and got rid of a lot of loose pigments, lipsticks, blushers, highlighters that I bought just because and  now everything fits in one make-up organizer. i've only purchased 3 mascaras( i throw them out every 2-3 months). I plan on purchasing 2 of the becca highlighters poured version, and the final 7 face brushes on my wish list. I used to have VIB status, I no longer have that status at sephora.


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 30, 2016)

lenchen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> i've been lurking in this thread of late. I want to say everyone is doing an amazing job on your no-buy resolutions. For the past 3 years i've been on a low buy journey. I had 2 organizers from acrylic concepts full of make-up, I've decluttered, and got rid of a lot of loose pigments, lipsticks, blushers, highlighters that I bought just because and  now everything fits in one make-up organizer. i've only purchased 3 mascaras( i throw them out every 2-3 months). I plan on purchasing 2 of the becca highlighters poured version, and the final 7 face brushes on my wish list. I used to have VIB status, I no longer have that status at sephora.



No more VIB status! That's awesome. I haven't become Rouge yet this year, but unfortunately I'm not far away. It'll probably happen after the VIB sale in the fall. Next year though I'm determined to not be Rouge haha.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 30, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Yay! We can be no buying together! I have a decent sized VIB sale list. It is mostly repurchases though, so that's good.


*No Buy Buddies!*  *Until the Sephora sale! Pinky Swear! *



lenchen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> i've been lurking in this thread of late. I want to say everyone is doing an amazing job on your no-buy resolutions. For the past 3 years i've been on a low buy journey. I had 2 organizers from acrylic concepts full of make-up,_* I've de-cluttered, and got rid of a lot of loose pigments, lipsticks, blushers, highlighters*_ that I bought just because and  now everything fits in one make-up organizer. i've only purchased 3 mascaras( i throw them out every 2-3 months). I plan on purchasing 2 of the becca highlighters poured version, and the final 7 face brushes on my wish list. I used to have VIB status, I no longer have that status at sephora.


*
Congrats to you on really editing your beauty stash! * *I dekraapifed a whole lotta stuff at the beginning of the year, but still have a pretty good sized stash...Just don't think I could truly edit it down like you, so kudos! The only thing I do not have too much of is mascara! Like you I am throwing out tubes every 2-3 months because I wear contact lenses! I discovered the joy of the small or mini mascaras! They are the perfect size and amount for the 2-3 month window of time! *


----------



## lenchen (Aug 30, 2016)

The small or mini mascara thing is a really good idea! I may try that!


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow, so many new posts in the last few days. I hope everybody's doing fine, and congrats on all things everyone has achieved. I'm doing okayish. I'm still not interested in any Mac LE stuff until now, but I'm kinda afraid this might change when the holiday collection is gonna leak. But hey, I did skip last year's holiday collection completely, so maybe I can do it this year, too (or maybe I simply won't like any of the colors). Plus, I'm also not interested in any other holiday collection by any brand I've seen so far. 
For my short vacation trip next week, I plan to have a budget of around 40-50 Euros for makeup, which means 2 items. I'm planning to have a look at Urban Decay stuff because I got no counter around where I live, but I don't really know what I'll pick yet.
Nyx has finally come to German drugstores and everybody's going crazy. At my local store, everything has been sold out for about two weeks. To be honest, I did buy some items too, but I'm lucky that they're more affordable than the price range I usually shop. I bought a concealer because I was running low on undereye concealer (which works great for me so that I guess I won't "need" my more expensive Mac concealer any more), one of the full throttle quads, a prismatic shadow, a lip lingerie, a butter gloss and two lip liners.  (this little guy seems too appropriate now!). These weren't impulse purchases since I did my research and read reviews first. Now, I really need to stop. But while I never really enjoyed most drugstore brands (we don't have a lot of fun brands here and drugstore items can be a bit...boring here in my opinion), I really love these items now. Maybe I've found a good alternative for always purchasing mid/high range stuff when I want "trendy" makeup. For example, the eyeshadows I bought are my very own substitue for the ABH modern rennaissance palette which I wanted quite bad, but didn't want to spend 55 Euros on, and the cardboard packaging irks me to be honest. The Nyx colors I picked up suit my complexion a lot better, but still let me create reddish/pink/warm toned eye looks. All this made me see once more that wearing god makeup / being good at makeup doesn't depend on a very certain original product, but on the overall effect. Nobody's gonna look at my makeup on the street and think "oh, that must be modern renaissance/Whirl liner/one of those weird hyped Kylie kits" etc.
But still, it seems like a huge haul to me and I cannot remember the last time I purchased so many items at once! Moneywise, it's really not as horrible, but it gives me full awareness that I added so many new items to my kit. 
On the other hand, I'm quite good at using things up/panning at the moment! I created a list on my phone of 16 items I want to finish until the end of 2016, and I'm thrilled to see my progress.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 4, 2016)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent setting Powder - Colorless
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Victoria's Secret Eyeshadow - Bunny (base colour)
* MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Malt and Copperplate (crease)
* UD Eyeshadow - Verve (from Naked 2; lid)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 7, 2016)

Birthday dinner FOTD:

-Becca Backlight primer sample
-mix of Sensai Cream foundation and Koh Gen Do illuminator in beige 
-CT The Retoucher under eyes and around nose
- Suqqu brow pen
-UD primer potion
-TF Honeymoon quad on eyes. I used the lightest color in the middle of my lid and the coppery color on inner and outer corners and under lower lash line. I used a couple of shades from my Viseart Neutral Mattes palette in the crease. 
-Bobbi Brown Chocolate Shimmer Ink liner with the darkest aubergine shade from TF Honeymoon on top of it
-MAC Costa Riche on tightline and Waterline
-Tarteist Lash Paint mascara
-Kevyn Aucoin cream contour 
-TF bronzer in Gold Dust
-Becca blush in Snapdragon
-Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight to highlight
-Chanel Boy on lips

Day 7 of no buy and no big deal so far (which is good haha. I would be in trouble if I were already struggling). I talked myself out of buying anything during the beauty.com sale. Actually, in the FOTD above, I originally used my Ellis Faas foundation and washed it off haha. Seriously, nothing compares to my Kanebo foundation. I don't know why I ever stopped using it. 

I do plan to go with my mom to the Sephora Holiday event this Saturday. I'm sure I'll end up with something just from shopping with her, but I won't be too mad at myself since its with her and for my bday. She is driving 7 hours to hang out with me after all! I've talked myself out of the Hourglass holiday palette though, so that's good!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 10, 2016)

Last night's face - 

-LM Bronze Radiance primer
-Kanebo Sensai Cream foundation
-CT The Retoucher concealer
-Suqqi Brow Pen
-UD Primer Potion
-Chanel New Moon on middle of lid, CT Bronzed Garnet on outer corner and inner area of lid and smudged along lower lash line 
-Bobbi Brown chocolate shimmer ink gel liner on top and bottom lash line, Marc Jacobs rococoa to tight line and waterline
-sample of Armani Eccentrico mascara (amaaaaaazing)
-cream Kevyn Aucoin contour
-tom ford gold dust bronzer
-discontinued Armani blush in #10
-Kevyn Aucoin candlelight highlighter
-MAC Siren Song lipstick


----------



## UngracefulCat (Sep 11, 2016)

I totally need to join this thread. I am officially putting myself on a no-buy for drugstore products because frankly I am always disappointed and reach for my higher end stuff anyway. Actually, I really need to be on a no-buy for everything... except for lip products. I could never be on a no-buy for lip products, but a low-buy sounds good to me.  My other goal for this year is to not re-VIB again.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 11, 2016)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown (I am still surprised I've not hit pan on the left-hand colour, and it's had a massive dent in it for a looooong time!)
* hair spray + spoolie (to set brows)
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (transitionish shade)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink (lid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected (crease)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic (lashlines)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* NYX Slim Lip Pencil - Pale Pink
* MAC Lipstick - mix of Blankety and Feed the Senses (status on the latter: about half a tube or so remains. And this is the first time I've used it in a while! Blankety's been getting a ton of love from me lately.)


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey everybody, how are you doing? I'm back from my Berlin vacation trip and I'm really happy about the results, makeup-wise. I repurchased the Mac Full Coverage Foundation at the Pro Store (it's always out of stock online) and had enough empties to pick three eyeshadows in B2M (picked Vex, Coppering and Satin Taupe). I purchased two items at the Urban Decay Counter (Solstice eyeshadow and Peyote liptick), and I would have liked to have more, but I stuck to the limit of two items I had set up for myself. The last makeup item I bought was a jar of Dermacolor camouflage cream at the Kryolan store. My acne is really bad at the moment and I've heard so many good things about this stuff, but I was never able to order one because the shade range is overwhelming. The shop assistant was super friendly and tried various shades to match my face, it was such a good experience, although I didn't splurge on other items. At the store, they sell theatrical makeup products for MUAs which are manufactured at their own factory, so there's no fancy packaging or glamourous ads. Just the products in boring white jars/compacts. And although the products are high quality, everything seemed sooo unattractive to me and I didn't feel the urge to try/buy anything else. This really inspired me to perceive my makeup products from another, fresh point of view, to look at the function, quality and color rather than giving in to marketing and such. Maybe, when I'm craving a new item next time, I should ask myself if I really needed this if my stash was not personal, but a professional kit to be used on others - like, do I really need a light coral blush when I own a dark coral blush and two peachy blushes? The effect on the face will be absolutely the same. Thinking this way, I may have a clearer view on the function of items and might be less influenced by emotional factors.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 17, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Hey everybody, how are you doing? I'm back from my Berlin vacation trip and I'm really happy about the results, makeup-wise. I repurchased the Mac Full Coverage Foundation at the Pro Store (it's always out of stock online) and had enough empties to pick three eyeshadows in B2M (picked Vex, Coppering and Satin Taupe). I purchased two items at the Urban Decay Counter (Solstice eyeshadow and Peyote liptick), and I would have liked to have more, but I stuck to the limit of two items I had set up for myself. The last makeup item I bought was a jar of Dermacolor camouflage cream at the Kryolan store. My acne is really bad at the moment and I've heard so many good things about this stuff, but I was never able to order one because the shade range is overwhelming. The shop assistant was super friendly and tried various shades to match my face, it was such a good experience, although I didn't splurge on other items. At the store, they sell theatrical makeup products for MUAs which are manufactured at their own factory, so there's no fancy packaging or glamourous ads. Just the products in boring white jars/compacts. And although the products are high quality, everything seemed sooo unattractive to me and I didn't feel the urge to try/buy anything else. This really inspired me to perceive my makeup products from another, fresh point of view, to look at the function, quality and color rather than giving in to marketing and such. Maybe, when I'm craving a new item next time, I should ask myself if I really needed this if my stash was not personal, but a professional kit to be used on others - like, do I really need a light coral blush when I own a dark coral blush and two peachy blushes? The effect on the face will be absolutely the same. Thinking this way, I may have a clearer view on the function of items and might be less influenced by emotional factors.



You're so correct about considering the difference in how you would feel about a product in plain packaging vs pretty/fancy packaging. Congratulations on your self control while on vacation! It's always nice when the shop assistant is helpful too! It makes everything more fun.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well, I have movers coming next week, so I've spent a lot of time today getting stuff together. I have a big donation pile going for clothes too. I cleaned out a lot of makeup last year, but my closet was definitely due. 

I did go to the Sephora event with my mom, and we had a really good time. I'm pleased to have made it out with only a couple items and, most importantly, I didn't order the holiday Hourglass palette online! My FOMO on that palette is shrinking by the day. I also got a sample of the NARS light optimizing primer, tried on a few YSL oil in stick lippies, switched some Marc Jacobs airblushes, looked at a couple foundations, etc. but all of that can wait for the November sale. 

I had signed up for a restock notification for the Juvia's Place Nubian palette and got an email last night that it was in stock. I almost bought it, but did a little more research online first. Im glad I did, because I came across a blog that listed MAC, MUG, etc dupes for the shades. So, I didn't buy that palette. 

I also went to Ulta yesterday after work to get the BOGO clarisonic brush head deal. The sales associate told me I was allowed to get two (so four total), so I did take advantage of that. Now I'm set for a year! I also used my $10 bday discount. Unfortunately, the ulta I went to was out of the bday gift, Midnight Cowboy. I'll probably go to the ulta by my house to see if they have it soon. 

Otherwise, no purchases. I've deleted all the bday gift emails from various retailers so no clothes/shoes/etc. I did get a couple wardrobe pieces and a lippie I wanted for my bday but nothing from my own dime. Anyway, just a mid month check in. I'm sure I'll be more tempted as more holiday items come out. So far the only thing I want are the holiday meteorites.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 18, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Hey everybody, how are you doing? I'm back from my Berlin vacation trip and I'm really happy about the results, makeup-wise. I repurchased the Mac Full Coverage Foundation at the Pro Store (it's always out of stock online) and had enough empties to pick three eyeshadows in B2M (picked Vex, Coppering and Satin Taupe). I purchased two items at the Urban Decay Counter (Solstice eyeshadow and Peyote liptick), and I would have liked to have more, but I stuck to the limit of two items I had set up for myself. The last makeup item I bought was a jar of Dermacolor camouflage cream at the Kryolan store. My acne is really bad at the moment and I've heard so many good things about this stuff, but I was never able to order one because the shade range is overwhelming. The shop assistant was super friendly and tried various shades to match my face, it was such a good experience, although I didn't splurge on other items. At the store, they sell theatrical makeup products for MUAs which are manufactured at their own factory, so there's no fancy packaging or glamourous ads. Just the products in boring white jars/compacts. And although the products are high quality, everything seemed sooo unattractive to me and I didn't feel the urge to try/buy anything else. This really inspired me to perceive my makeup products from another, fresh point of view, to look at the function, quality and color rather than giving in to marketing and such. Maybe, when I'm craving a new item next time, I should ask myself if I really needed this if my stash was not personal, but a professional kit to be used on others - like, do I really need a light coral blush when I own a dark coral blush and two peachy blushes? The effect on the face will be absolutely the same. Thinking this way, I may have a clearer view on the function of items and might be less influenced by emotional factors.



Well done! 



Alysse011 said:


> Well, I have movers coming next week, so I've spent a lot of time today getting stuff together. I have a big donation pile going for clothes too. I cleaned out a lot of makeup last year, but my closet was definitely due.
> 
> I did go to the Sephora event with my mom, and we had a really good time. I'm pleased to have made it out with only a couple items and, most importantly, I didn't order the holiday Hourglass palette online! My FOMO on that palette is shrinking by the day. I also got a sample of the NARS light optimizing primer, tried on a few YSL oil in stick lippies, switched some Marc Jacobs airblushes, looked at a couple foundations, etc. but all of that can wait for the November sale.
> 
> ...



More yayness! 

Today's FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (in between brows)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep (will be purging this and getting a new brow gel soonish)
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Glass Slipper (lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic (lashline)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* NYX Slim Lip Pencil - Pale Pink (to pale down my lips)
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## lenchen (Sep 19, 2016)

UngracefulCat said:


> I totally need to join this thread. I am officially putting myself on a no-buy for drugstore products because frankly I am always disappointed and reach for my higher end stuff anyway. Actually, I really need to be on a no-buy for everything... except for lip products. I could never be on a no-buy for lip products, but a low-buy sounds good to me.  *My other goal for this year is to not re-VIB again*.



Great Goal! Welcome!


----------



## jennyap (Sep 26, 2016)

I picked up two items from the MAC Star Trek collection - a lipstick and a gloss. I'm not supposed to be buying any gloss, so that was a bit of slip, but it's soooo pretty! 

However I cleared out my old stash of Lancôme Juicy Tubes - I went through a phase when these were all I wore on my lips, and I amassed sizeable collection. The one I still had left (about 15) were mostly rancid - didn't even bother testing them all as they're so old. Time to let go and move on from that stage of my life. 

PS anyone else having trouble typing their posts on this site? It seems really laggy and misses out half the letters unless I go really slow - no issues on any other sites so it's not my keyboard.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 26, 2016)

I've had no issues typing, but I almost always post from mobile or iPad. 

Congrats on the clean out! I always feel better after getting rid of stuff!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 26, 2016)

* @jennyap @UngracefulCat @Alysse011 @Buffy89

**I feel I can actually pop my disgraceful face in here after a just over 2 week no buy! My last purchase was the LM highlighting palette on Sept 10th! 

**Great work ladies! It sure does feel good to dispose of stuff long overdue...it does lighten the load! I too deleted all my birthday "spend your money because we are giving you a coupon!" emails too! Not a one used! It feels good to not jump on every new thing coming out. I have been shopping my stash!

BUT danger is seriously lurking around every corner...Selena x MAC...the excitement in that thread is giving me the FOMO feels. KVD just released the metal/matte palette!

 @shellygrrl ~ Say it with me: "No More Eye Shadow Palettes!" Oi Vay...and I have a serious jones for several high end edited e/s palettes...I guess I truly am a makeup junkie!

**That being said, I have been able to edit my lust list to just a few things...and I will wait until there is a sale or code before I do splurge. Sigh...but the struggle is real, the struggle is real! LOL! 

Have a great week ladies! *


----------



## jennyap (Sep 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *BUT danger is seriously lurking around every corner...Selena x MAC...the excitement in that thread is giving me the FOMO feels. KVD just released the metal/matte palette!
> 
> @shellygrrl ~ Say it with me: "No More Eye Shadow Palettes!" Oi Vay...and I have a serious jones for several high end edited e/s palettes...I guess I truly am a makeup junkie!
> *



Re Selena, I really like *@**Buffy89*'s insight above - would you still want it if it was in plain functional packaging? 

Palettes - I've got probably too many. I don't particularly feel the need to purge, but anything new would have to be exceptional to make it into my collection. If I can dupe it from my existing stash - even if that means looking across several palettes - it's a no. In fact even if I can dupe a single shade it's likely to be a no. I prefer to buy singles these days, that way I know I'm getting exactly what I'm missing and nothing more. 

Stay strong, you can do it!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 26, 2016)

That's such a good point about the packaging. It helped me talk myself out of the Hourglass Surreal palette! 

I ended up returning that YSL highlighter I bought during the Sephora event. It's so beautiful, and the texture truly is amazing, but I already own and love Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight and Tom Ford Moodlight. The YSL just wasn't filling any hole and would have gone unloved. Before anyone thinks I'm doing super well though, I do have to say that I bought the Guerlain meteorites. They were a planned purchase. I didn't think they would be released until October though! I was able to talk myself out of any other items in the collection, even though the lippie has me drooling. I ordered from Nordies during triple points, but delivery isn't until next Monday! First world problems. 

In other news - I have accepted a new job AND over the weekend my boyfriend and I moved into a house together. Lots of (exciting) changes! I'm so excited about the move! Also very happy for the about the job. 

Has anyone started thinking about the VIB sale or Ulta'a 20% off? I'm trying to plan wisely.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 26, 2016)

jennyap said:


> PS anyone else having trouble typing their posts on this site? It seems really laggy and misses out half the letters unless I go really slow - no issues on any other sites so it's not my keyboard.



No issues here -- not on my laptop or my tablet. Maybe it's a browser thing, not a site thing, for you?



fur4elise said:


> *Great work ladies! It sure does feel good to dispose of stuff long overdue...it does lighten the load! I too deleted all my birthday "spend your money because we are giving you a coupon!" emails too! Not a one used! It feels good to not jump on every new thing coming out. I have been shopping my stash!
> 
> BUT danger is seriously lurking around every corner...Selena x MAC...the excitement in that thread is giving me the FOMO feels. KVD just released the metal/matte palette!
> 
> ...



No more eyeshadow palettes for you, Elise! NONE!







On the upside, yay for you shopping your stash and resisting the birthday codes/sales!



Alysse011 said:


> I ended up returning that YSL highlighter I bought during the Sephora event. It's so beautiful, and the texture truly is amazing, but I already own and love Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight and Tom Ford Moodlight. The YSL just wasn't filling any hole and would have gone unloved. Before anyone thinks I'm doing super well though, I do have to say that I bought the Guerlain meteorites. They were a planned purchase. I didn't think they would be released until October though! I was able to talk myself out of any other items in the collection, even though the lippie has me drooling. I ordered from Nordies during triple points, but delivery isn't until next Monday! First world problems.
> 
> In other news - I have accepted a new job AND over the weekend my boyfriend and I moved into a house together. Lots of (exciting) changes! I'm so excited about the move! Also very happy for the about the job.



Yayness all around! Even if you did buy the Meteorites, it's still good that: 1) you planned it in advance, and 2) you stuck to just those. So, IMO, not a total loss!



> Has anyone started thinking about the VIB sale or Ulta'a 20% off? I'm trying to plan wisely.



I've not really started thinking about either/or. I know I'll need to replenish my moisturizer soon, but that's about it, I think?

Talking of purchases, I went on a short vacation last week. I did visit a CCO/CCS and look at and swatch a few things (mostly base products), but nothing was purchased in regards to makeup. 

Last night I ordered some Shiseido cotton squares (I'm down to the last column of my current pack so need to replenish) and some Coola sunscreen to replace my Algenist one (the one from Algenist has alcohol denat in it, and while I'm not allergic to it, it's not an ingredient I want in my skincare) from Nordstrom. I also ordered a cleansing balm from Lookfantastic. September's looking to be a no-buy month for me with regards to makeup.

ETA: Forgot I also got a sample of MAC Strobe Cream from Nordies.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 30, 2016)

FOTD

-LM Radiance Bronze primer - I have a sample size of this that I've been using off an on the past month. I love it. Especially since I don't self tan my face 
- Sensai Cellular Performance cream foundation mixed with KGD Aqua illuminator in Beige (really going for that GLOW today because I'm sad that summer is over)
- By Terry Terrybly Densillis concealer
- Anastasia dip brow pomade
- Eyes: UD primer potion, MUG foiled shadow in grandstand mixed with MAC naked lunch on the lid, Mac Swiss chocolate in crease, Mac nylon on inner corner, Bobbi Brown chocolate shimmer ink to line
- Armani eccentrico mascara
- Hourglass cream trio - I used all three shades 
- By Terry hyaluronic powder sample to set under my eyes. This stuff is so incredible under the eyes 
-KA candlelight highlight for some extra oomph
- Lancome Pale Lip lippie

Since I'm on this no buy I have been breaking out my GWP and sample size products. Some have been a real bust, but I am really enjoying the LM Radiance bronze primer and the by Terry hyaluronic powder!

i got a sample of the By Terry hyaluronic powder a while back and I've been trying it a few different ways. I'm not really a powder girl since I have dry skin and typically don't want to alter the finish of my foundation. I've read about a few ways to use this. I tried it under my foundation in the T zone. A lot of reviewers swear by using it that way, but I wasn't a fan. It's fine as a setting powder, but again I don't really feel the need to set my foundation. Especially now that it's cooler out. However, under the eyes this stuff is magic! It really makes that area look so smooth and helps prolong my concealer. Also, since I only use it under my eyes, this sample should last me a pretty long time. 

In other news, I returned my Guerlain balls. They came very crushed. I considered exchanging them, but my local stores don't have them and the excitement is gone for me. I don't feel like going through the hassle, so they went back to Nordies yesterday.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 2, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across forehead and in crevices of the nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sensuous
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* MAC Strobe Cream (used on top of cheekbones only)
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety

I think it may be the way I applied it (a light layer on top of foundation), but Strobe Cream isn't as high impact as for some reason I thought it would be. Hrm. I'm also going to try mixing it in with my foundation.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 2, 2016)

(ack, double posted again!)


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 9, 2016)

A stash update I forgot to mention a couple of weeks ago: the [censored] pigments are out of my life! 

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* mix of MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 + MAC Strobe Cream (definitely prefer mixing this in! It does make the foundation slightly thicker in consistency, though.)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (both on the eyes and as a contour)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick
* MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses (as a topper of sorts)


----------



## jennyap (Oct 10, 2016)

I like the sound of that lip combo [MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION], might have to try that one out.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 10, 2016)

*Swinging in to say Hiiiyeeeeee!  Hope y'all had a great weekend!

All is good in beauty land. Busy at work. My last makeup purchase was Sept 28. I bought a Selena x MAC eye shadow and lipstick and that is it.
No other purchases made. 

And this even though I stopped by the SiJCP on Saturday. I got to visit my favorite MUA...who turns out is leaving. *
*But I am very happy for her! She is returning to her career in furniture design. She is such a sweetie! Funny enough I told her I was being good until the VIB sale. She in turn gave me a F&F card for the sale that starts Oct 23. So as I said in the Sephora thread if you are friendly with any of your MUAs in Sephora (and/or did not get your name/email in) you should inquire. I swatched some NARS & MUFE lippies that are on my must/lust list and have been able to narrow down to just one color each. 

**I have not been able to find a new scent in years. I tried the E&J Black earlier this year and it really is not to my liking. **I discovered My Burberry Black a few weeks ago and finally got to spritz some on. It was between that and the E&J Bourbon and I prefer the Burberry. I think it is the perfect fall/winter scent...the kind that stays in your sweaters and scarves. **I have decided I really like it, so** that is on my wish list. 

Speaking of which I finally got to switching over my closets from S/S to F/W. I love fall fashion the most!

I am resisting all the ABH hype hardcore...No no no! No more eye shadow palettes!  

And that's all she wrote. Just keeping an eye on all the holiday madness being released. Really keeping my wish list clipped down to really unique things and things I know I will wear...as opposed to FOMO stuff. 

Have a great week! x0x0x*


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 16, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Swinging in to say Hiiiyeeeeee!  Hope y'all had a great weekend!
> 
> All is good in beauty land. Busy at work. My last makeup purchase was Sept 28. I bought a Selena x MAC eye shadow and lipstick and that is it.
> No other purchases made.
> ...



Thats great that the SA gave you a code! I tried for a code on someone's Instagram, so we will see. I really only stick to a couple perfumes. I'm pretty finicky too. I smelt the new Louboutin scents and all three smell really good. I want one, but not any time soon. They're pretty spendy (as you might expect). 

So, I see you gave in to the ABH hype lol. It's such a good palette though! I think you'll find a lot of use for it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 16, 2016)

I cut down my Sephora wish list for the sale. It only includes one set (L'Occitane), and the rest are pretty boring staples. I was going to let myself get a MJ Airblush, but I don't need it. I also thought of getting the Viseart Minx palette, but I don't need that either. I'm considering getting a toner, but I don't know if that's an unnecessary step. I have never used a toner...but what if I'm missing out on a critical piece? Or what if I really don't need it? I'm divided here. Does anyone have a strong opinion on toners?? 

Here's my Saturday night face:
-Becca Pearl liquid shimmering skin perfector as a "primer"
-mix of Koh Gen Do Moisture and KGD Aqua Illuminator 
-By Terry concealer
-Anastasia pomade in taupe
-UD primer potion
-Tom Ford Golden Peach cream and powder eyeshadow duo
-MAC Swiss Chocolate in the crease and lower lashline
-Bobbi Brown Chocolate Shimmer Ink gel liner
-Armani Eccentrico mascara 
-Chanel Soleil Tan bronzer
-Kevyn Aucoin cream blush in a peach shade
-Artist Couture highlighter in Illuminati
-Tom Ford Hudson lipstick


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 16, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> I cut down my Sephora wish list for the sale. It only includes one set (L'Occitane), and the rest are pretty boring staples. I was going to let myself get a MJ Airblush, but I don't need it. I also thought of getting the Viseart Minx palette, but I don't need that either. I'm considering getting a toner, but I don't know if that's an unnecessary step. I have never used a toner...but what if I'm missing out on a critical piece? Or what if I really don't need it? I'm divided here. Does anyone have a strong opinion on toners??



There's a more dedicated thread on toners in Skin and Bodycare if you want to check that out. 

Anyhoo, FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying and Smoothing Primers (across the nose, where I'm most porous)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Hourglass Arch Sculpting Brow Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
* UD Eyeshadow - Suspect (from Naked 2 Palette)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 17, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Thats great that the SA gave you a code! I tried for a code on someone's Instagram, so we will see. I really only stick to a couple perfumes. I'm pretty finicky too. I smelt the new Louboutin scents and all three smell really good. I want one, but not any time soon. They're pretty spendy (as you might expect).
> 
> *So, I see you gave in to the ABH hype lol. It's such a good palette though! I think you'll find a lot of use for it.*


 * I absolutely did...LOL!

And I'm pretty excited about it!  I am NOT going to get the new UD Full Spectrum as I pulled out my Electric, Spectrum and the KVD Metal Matte! I have ALL the colors I need! I am still going to splurge on the TF Honeymoon quad! And that is it. I think I have a pretty well rounded selection of eye stuffs I can play with now.

The only other purchase I made was a LE Sonia Kushak Brush set & matching cup on clearance from Target. I just love the decorative wooden handles and it was a great bargain. I have not used the brushes yet but can say the larger domed brushes feel softer to the touch. 
*

*

As we head into the F&F/VIB sales my list keeps shifting and changing. Essentially I am editing down so I don't overdue it! I see myself honing in on those special LE items. It feels good to keep the list clipped...than I might appreciate what I do purchase a whole lot more! 

Have a happy week ladies! See ya around the threads! 
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 24, 2016)

Yesterday's FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 + MAC Strobe Cream
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Nice Composure
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 Fair
* MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 1, 2016)

Sunday's FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 (mostly in the centre of my face only, but a little bit on the chin as well)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Powder - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe
* mix of MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* MAC Blush - Taupe (as a bronzer)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 6, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (nose only)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across porous areas)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpt Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny (all over base)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (transition)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
* Urban Decay Eyeshadows - Suspect (lid) and Snakebite (lower lashline)
* MAC Pro Beyond Twisted Lash Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety

I think I'm very close to finished with my MUFE foundation!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 7, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> FOTD...
> 
> * MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (nose only)
> * MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across porous areas)
> ...



That's great! Do you think you will repurchase, or is it time for a change?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm going to try the ABH stick foundation next. I also have my eye on Makeup Atelier's liquid foundation, but it's currently out of stock. I like Ultra HD, and I may repurchase down the road, but I want to try some others first.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2016)

Ok I so I have been a really good panda. I didn't buy any makeup cosmetics skincare haircare NOTHING for eight months! I didn't even get my hair done and pretended my grown out roots were an brown to blonde ombre when really it was just blonde hair with dark brown roots lol. 

And then I got my hair done, and my hairdresser suggested buying a dry shampoo since I went red and shouldn't shampoo too often so as not to fade the color quickly. And well, that started an avalanche of ordering drybar hair products from Sephora  

On the upside, I am about to make VIBR again. I'm probably going to just buckle down and do it, since I'm really close and I like the perks. Plus it's an excuse to buy the drybar flat iron (which is really made by bio ionic, but anyway).

But I am still low buy with makeup. I had to cut myself off. I had more than I could actually store. I cleaned out my stash, gave a lot to my daughters who are getting to be just about old enough to wear makeup.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 13, 2016)

A very no-makeup makeup(ish) FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 (still have some, apparently!)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien

I also placed a Sephora order during the VIB Sale.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 17, 2016)

*Back on the bandwagon...since the VIBR Sephora sale! My wallet has been on lock-down! *
*
Actually, I did very well with the sale and stayed way under what I thought I was going to spend. 
I even returned an e/s palette I should not have purchased in the first place! BUT I did re-purchase the ABH MR palette I originally returned.
However I love it and it is in heavy rotation! My other purchases were some LE lip products from Dior & NARS. #teamred*

*We booked our vacation January 1st - 11th! Wooooo Hoooo! So I am officially broke, but very happy. 
Hubby and I do not eat out a lot, nor get away any other time during the year due to our work schedules. So vacation is a big deal!

I do not really have anything on my radar for makeup/beauty purchases now. 
Maybe a concealer...maybe the Guerlain #5 4 Seasons Terracotta (which I can buy a lot cheaper from beautytheshop). 
I purchased the #3 and it is lovely, but I would also like a darker cross section of powder for contouring. 
The last hold out is my long lusted after TF Honeymoon palette. I am waiting for a coupon code to splurge on that.
So my lust/must list is quite empty at the moment...

In other news...in part for early Christmas hubby is going to buy me a really nice set of dressers for my studio/office/closet space. So, I will be doing a ton of de-krappifying...again...mostly clothing this time., between the holidays and before our vacation.  My room is such a disaster area with my open IKEA basket system. Waaaay overdue to be replaced. Yup, this Virgo loves getting organized!

And that is all she wrote...Happy Thursday...soon to be weekend! 

ETA - Friday 11/18 ~ 
*




*I am so excited! *
*We were able to order my set 25% (Pre-Black Friday sale!) It arrives next Wednesday. I ended up ordering 2 of the 10 drawer dressers. One of which will have a mirror and house pretty much all my makeup. **I definitely need to purchase some storage containers to go inside of the drawers. I will also have a much larger surface area so I can keep items I use regularly in sight and handy. Maybe even a super pretty display of some sort for my lippie treasures.** So serious dekraapification is already underway and will take me all weekend to complete! Lots of garbage & donation bags by Monday!
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 20, 2016)

Yay Elise! 

FOTD, featuring three new products purchased during Sephora's VIB sale...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose and porous areas)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (in between the brows)
* Anastasia Stick Foundation - Porcelain
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust (lid to brow)
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny (to blend out harsh lines)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic (upper lashline and halfway across lower lashline)
* Smashbox Indecent Exposure Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced

So I got the stick foundation, the mascara, and the lip glide during the sale.

ABH Stick Foundation: Porcelain is a really good match for me, and I like the texture. It's my first time working with a stick foundation, but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it. I also used it as a spot concealer; it built up pretty well.

Smashbox Indecent Exposure: I really like the wand, and the formula seems like one that can be built up without the lashes clumping. Me likes.

NARS Velvet Lipglide: Unlaced is a beautiful colour (on me, it's a warm pink nude). It did catch onto some dry patches on my lips (in the colder months, my lips get dry and peely), and while I did apply lip balm before applying the lippie, I didn't exfoliate. So I'll have to remember to do that. Other than that, it didn't feel drying on my lips, which is great.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 21, 2016)

That furniture looks lovely Elise! I eventually would like to purchase some kind of vanity. I also really want a Simple Human mirror. Let us know how the setup goes! Are you propping up a large mirror on top?
 [MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION] I'm glad you're enjoying your picks. I almost went for Bound, but I have a nice mauve/Rose lip so decided against it. I've heard great things about the formula though. People seem to love them. 

I'm starting to get my goals together for 2017. I'm going to start by not participating in any Black Friday sales (beauty/clothing/hair/shoes/you name it). One of my favorite beauty bloggers has set a goal budget of $250 for beauty products for the year, and I think I will be copying her. The $250 will not include replenishing/replacing items. When I run out of my serum I will either repurchase or buy something different without that causing any takeaway from my budget. Also, the $250 will be for makeup/nails/hair/skin. Anything new that I don't *need*. 

I haven't decided on a wardrobe budget yet. That isnt as much of a weak area though to be honest, so I'm not as worried. If needed, I will re-evaluate throughout the year. I may at least keep track of wardrobe purchases just to keep a finger on the pulse of it. We will see!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 22, 2016)

Typical work week FOTD:

-Equal parts Armani Luminous Silk in 5 and Armani Maestro Glow in 4
-Tarte Maracuja concealer in Light Sand. This has taken the cake for my favorite concealer. Which is great since it's considerably less expensive than By Terry!
-Chanel Soleil Tan cream bronzer
-Becca Champagne Split in Flowerchild and Champagne for blush/highlight
-Suqqu Brow Pen in moss green
-ABH Mario palette on eyes
-MAC Costa Riche eyeliner
-Chanel Le Volume mascara
--Lips are MUFE 3C liner and Lancôme Beige Mirage lippie


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 22, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> That furniture looks lovely Elise! I eventually would like to purchase some kind of vanity. I also really want a Simple Human mirror. Let us know how the setup goes! Are you propping up a large mirror on top?
> @shellygrrl I'm glad you're enjoying your picks. I almost went for Bound, but I have a nice mauve/Rose lip so decided against it. I've heard great things about the formula though. People seem to love them.
> 
> I'm starting to get my goals together for 2017. I'm going to start by not participating in any Black Friday sales (beauty/clothing/hair/shoes/you name it). One of my favorite beauty bloggers has set a goal budget of $250 for beauty products for the year, and I think I will be copying her. The $250 will not include replenishing/replacing items. When I run out of my serum I will either repurchase or buy something different without that causing any takeaway from my budget. Also, the $250 will be for makeup/nails/hair/skin. Anything new that I don't *need*.
> ...



*I love the FOTDs you and @shellygrrl post! Reminds me to pull various things out and put them in rotation!  Will be so much easier with new storage and organization.

Furniture arrives tomorrow! Very excited!

I did a ton of work over the weekend...not only in my office/studio/closet...but all over the house to de-clutter and straighten up! It feels really really good to do this! Especially before the holidays. I was also able to re-purpose some of the IKEA system for linens and to house my huge music collection...which has been sitting in a closet in storage bins since we moved into the house in 2013! Now that I have it out and in sight, I am sure I will listen to what I have more regularly. Also as I revisit things and discover I do not particularly care for them or they do not perform the way they should, out they go! No more of this hoarding stuff!

$250 is a tight budget, but not impossible...Over the past year, I have disposed of lots of stuff I never used and/or past shelf life, purchased products I am actually using and have been extremely selective. I honestly do not have this overwhelming need to buy more makeup...somehow I have filled the gaps I had and love what I have. My wish list is strangely and satisfyingly barren...how sad... 

eta: I forgot I do have a TF Lips & Boys lippie on the list ~ Christopher is the name of my hubby, so of course I want his name sake shade! 

**I am actually focusing more on my skincare and watching more tip & technique videos to make the most of my makeup. 

For example, using a finishing spray. I have mature skin, so too much product and/or powder on my face does not bode well. The finishing spray will minimize the powdery look and set things so they do not shift/move around! ** Wayne Goss did a video a few days ago with a discount code and Skindinavia is giving a bonus **duo of travel size bottles of primer & finishing spray with purchase.  So it was a win win! I get to try a highly rated product at a discount that I have wanted to purchase but thought kind of expensive.  

I am also not feeling very spendy nor have the urge to overdo for the holidays either. **No big Black Friday and/or Cyber Monday spending for myself. Some gifts for hubby, his kids, my niece and some of my library assistants. I plan on doing a lot of baking this year. Yummy stuffs make for great gifts!
*

*

I will make one purchase for self from Victoria's Secret...they always have a bonus tote with purchase and I saved my $15 off bday card. This year as like last year it will be 2 or 3 pairs of workout pants and a couple sports bras. All their sport stuff is on sale 50% off right now! And that is my lifestyle...living part time in the gym...lol Look good training = training hard!

As for wardrobe and shoes...it's all good right now! I am an end of season buyer...meaning I buy winter clothes in the summer and summer clothes in the winter. 

Whew! That was a lot! But you got me thinking...so thanks! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 4, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (on lower half of my face and in between the brows)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across porous areas and smile lines)
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across nose and forehead)
* ABH Stick Foundation - Porcelain
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* ABH Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey (all over lid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected (in crease area)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (to go over Unexpected and make it more ashy)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic (on the upper lashline and part of the lower lashline)
* Smashbox Indecent Exposure Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin for some contour action
* NARS Blush - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy (the first warms up the second)
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety

It's been a while since I've used the Brow Powder Duo and Gimme Brow (I still have the old version). I won't be repurchasing either. I've enjoyed using both, but I want to try some new brow stuff in the new year.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 11, 2016)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* ABH Stick Foundation - Porcelain (mainly around the centre portions of my face)
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 (elsewhere)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Hourglass Arch Sculpting Brow Pencil - Ash
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Malt and Omega (transition)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe (lid + a little on lower lashline)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar (inner corner)
* Smashbox Indecent Exposure Mascara
* MAC Strobe Cream (top of cheekbones, on cupid's bow)
* MAC Blush - Taupe (as a bronzer)
* NARS Blushes - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 13, 2016)

*Well here it is! I finally have big girl furniture in my studio/office/closet room and I love it!  I thought it would be fun to share. *




*My goal before the new furniture arrived was to dekraapify my closet, my old IKEA clothing storage and my makeup collection.
I ended up with a few bags for Good Will! Overall it feels really good to be so nicely organized, with everything put away neatly.

The bureau above houses my makeup. Essentially I have 4 drawers of goodies that I am currently using in rotation with one
catch all drawer for miscellaneous things like, glitter, eyelashes, samples, foundation, e/s palettes I am not ready to dispose of/may depot at some point, etc. However, I am not allowed to hoard! I let go of everything I have not used in quite some time. No mercy! And while I have a nice amount of open space, this does not mean I will be stuffing it to full capacity. Being able to see everything I have is a daily reminder that I have a lot and do not need more, more, more...Careful selection and addition from here on out!




*

*
I also dekraapified my brush collection, keeping only things I reach for. By the way, do any of you remember Brush Guards?
I still have and use them regularly when I clean my brushes. You can see them mixed in. *
*



*

*
The picture above is my little mirrored tray of treasures. * *Those are my date night lippies!
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I also dekraapified my brush collection, keeping only things I reach for. By the way, do any of you remember Brush Guards?
> I still have and use them regularly when I clean my brushes. You can see them mixed in.
> *



I have several Brush Guards! I use them mainly when I'm washing my brushes so they'll hold their shape while drying.


----------



## jennyap (Dec 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Well here it is! I finally have big girl furniture in my studio/office/closet room and I love it!  I thought it would be fun to share. *
> View attachment 57861
> 
> View attachment 57860
> ...



Looks fabulous! Well done on getting rid of so much, looks like you have a fairly well-edited collection now (for a make-up addict!!)


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 14, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I have several Brush Guards! I use them mainly when I'm washing my brushes so they'll hold their shape while drying.



*They are the best! Before travel, I wash the brushes I am going to take and leave the guards on. They protect them from getting knocked around. *



jennyap said:


> Looks fabulous! Well done on getting rid of so much, looks like you have a fairly well-edited collection now (for a make-up addict!!)


*
Thanks lady! Can I admit...sometimes when I am in my space I just open the drawers and look at my goodies...*
  

*It is a Virgo girl's dream of order...**It is so easy now to get ready in the morning. I know where everything is and can access it easily.  I know I am driving my hubby crazy because I keep telling him how much I love my new furniture...

I still need to work on my catch all drawer...really, it is time to do something with my random palettes...depot and/or dispose. They are not getting used.*


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *They are the best! Before travel, I wash the brushes I am going to take and leave the guards on. They protect them from getting knocked around. *
> 
> 
> *
> ...



As a Virgo, I will agree with this. I need to organize my stuff more! The furniture you have looks lovely!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 15, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> As a Virgo, I will agree with this. I need to organize my stuff more! The furniture you have looks lovely!


*#VirgoNation!!! Thank you  It only took me forever to get big girl furniture**...lol...but now that I have it, somehow my brain clutter has magically sorted itself. *


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Well here it is! I finally have big girl furniture in my studio/office/closet room and I love it!  I thought it would be fun to share. *
> View attachment 57861
> 
> View attachment 57860
> ...


 NICE Fur4elise!! I need to do the same and make some space on top of my drawer but i'm so lazy!!  And I also need to stick to my NO buy this year.... this hasn't been working out for me this year. New year resolution for 2017 I guess. But one thing that was a success was using up my lipsticks and make serious dent in some eyeshadow palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 16, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> NICE Fur4elise!! I need to do the same and make some space on top of my drawer but i'm so lazy!!  And I also need to stick to my NO buy this year.... this hasn't been working out for me this year. New year resolution for 2017 I guess. But one thing that was a success was using up my lipsticks and make serious dent in some eyeshadow palette.



*Thanks sweetie! 

Ladies, I have to recommend if you have not read it yet, "The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up : the Japanese Art of Decluttering and Organizing" by Marie Kondo! I first heard about it from Kimberly Clark on YT and it was a great little read! 

Seriously! I will say this, a lot of us here have already been putting some of her methods to work, so the read for me confirmed being on the right path. 

For example, before I even laid eyes on, purchased  and had my new furniture delivered, I went through all of my belongings and weeded out lots of stuff. This is one of the methods she strongly recommends. Do NOT buy storage for what you have. Go through you belongings first and determine what is meaningful, in use, makes you happy, etc. Then dispose of all of the stuff that does not fit into any of those categories. THEN set about reorganizing and storing...It has made a world of difference in my space. I am functioning so much better in other places, by not having piles of stuff and clutter.  

I am with you Val! I made great headway on makeup I already had...BUT I did spend a bit more money than I should have for 2016. None of my purchases have gone to waste, but I really do not need anything right now. The last makeup purchase I made was concealer and that should keep me set well into the new year. 
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 22, 2016)

I think it's pretty safe for me to do my July-December stats now.

*No Buy*
_Pre-made eyeshadow palettes_ - None purchased!

_Bronzers_ - None purchased!

_Eyeliner pencils_ - None purchased!

_Eyeshadow primer_ - None purchased! But I will have to buy one early next year.

_Setting powder_ - None purchased!

*Proceed with Caution*
_Single eyeshadows_ - None purchased! I actually parted ways with three of them recently.

_Blushes_ - None purchased! That said, after a little bit of thought, this is a part of my stash I wouldn't mind expanding next year.

_Lipstick_ - I'm not sure how to classify NARS Unlaced. It's not quite a liquid lipstick, but it isn't quite a gloss, either? Also recently ditched my Maybelline Shocking Coral l/s (haven't worn it in quite a while), and I think in the new year it'll also be time for me to say goodbye to my beloved MAC Feed the Senses. (I want to find a dupe/similar colour first. Any ideas?) And yes, I still want Fanfare (that'll be what I B2M for next).

_Lipgloss_ - See above notes re NARS Unlaced.

_Mascara_ - Bought one for my six-month replacement. The MAC one I was using for the back half of the year is now set aside for Back2MAC.

_Lipliner_ - None purchased!

_Brow products_ - None purchased! I am going to be ditching my ABH Brow Powder and will try the Inglot Brow Liner Gel in the new year.

*Points of Focus*
_Brushes_ - The only brush I bought in the second half of the year was my Chikuhodo R-P4, which I really like! There's still some room for expansion, though, I think.

_Foundation_ - Bought ABH Stick Foundation, which I like. Will by buying the Makeup Atelier liquid foundation I mentioned a little while back in the new year.

_Concealer (undereye)_ - None purchased. I still have one more pot of MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer that I'm going to bust open next year, but I'll still be on the lookout for a new undereye concealer in the new year.

_Highlighter/Luminizer (something more suitable for my skintone)_ - Have a little sample tube of MAC Strobe Cream. It isn't bad (for me, it works better when mixed with liquid foundation, even though it changes the texture of the foundation I'm using). I think I would prefer Becca's SSP, though. 

*Miscellaneous*
_Do something with those [CENSORED] pigments!_ - I did, I did! They're out of my life! No more.

_False lashes_ - Will be playing with them very soon.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 23, 2016)

[MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION]*  ~ Wow! You did fantastic! I'm embarrassed in comparison. 

I can say this, I was very selective with my purchases this year. In a way this year I went about rebuilding my stash to be usable, not just a collection. Also I purchased no backups of LE items...there is always something new on the horizon! Anything that did not work or was an impulse buy got returned immediately! 

I'll come back next week when I have time to do a full review, a good way to conclude 2016 & just in time for Shelly to start the 2017 thread   I'll also include new finds & happy discoveries! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 23, 2016)

Day-to-night (went to a Christmas thing tonight) FOTD time...

Day
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across nose)
* ABH Stick Foundation - Porcelain (mostly in the central portion of my face)
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (undereye)
* Hourglass Arch Brow Sculpting Pencil - Ash
* hairspray and spoolie to set brows
* lip balm

Night
* added some more foundation to other parts of face
* touched up undereye concealer
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01 (pinpoint/spot concealing)
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (crease)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic (inner and outer portions of lid + outer part of lower lashline)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Prom Night (centre of lid)
* UD Eyeshadow - Verve (from Naked 2 palette; top coat for Prom Night)
* Sephora Contour 12hr Waterproof Eyeliner - Black Lace (lower waterline)
* KISS Trio Lashes Starter Kit - four X-Short clusters on each eye (two close together at the outer corners, two somewhat spaced out toward the middle)
* Smashbox Indecent Exposure Mascara (top and bottom lashes; normally I do top lashes only, but the bottom lashes needed a little something)
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety

I did well enough with the lash application. The glue pot that came with the set was not great, to me. Thankfully, I still had some other lash glue on hand. As for the eyeshadow, I ended up realizing I missed having a white base in my stash (I used to have NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk ages ago, but tossed it). It would've come in handy here.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 24, 2016)

*Happy Christmas to all the low/no buy ladies of 2016! It has been fun to share with all of you this past year!
Wishing you a wonderful day with loved ones! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy and Merry everyone!


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Sending good thoughts your way! 

(Side note - I have eaten probably 7 gingerbread men today. Can't stop)


----------



## lenchen (Jan 2, 2017)

About the brush guards, Same here! I use mine when I wash my brushes. They really help retain the shape of my brushes.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 3, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone! 

Time for a round-up from me...

I didn’t set any specific targets except to stay under 30 purchases. I ended up on 28, but one of those was one of the holiday sets with 4 mini lipsticks, so technically I went over. So could have done better, but not terrible overall. 

My ‘danger’ area has always been lip products – probably because they’re what I use most of - and that was the same here. Including the 4 minis already mentioned I added a total of 15 (1 gloss, 2 balms, 13 lipsticks). On the plus side, I did purge 15 glosses, and finished 2 balms and 2 lipsticks, so overall it was a net reduction, which is heading in the right direction. However I need to make a renewed effort on this area for 2017 – finish some more lipsticks and glosses (I do at least have a few running low) and pass on the ones that don’t get any love. 

The other big area of spend was eyeshadows, which I’ve already mentioned in the thread. I picked up all the Matte2 shades I didn’t have, backups of two I do have and use most, and a couple of discontinued shades, for a total of 10. This was relatively exceptional and I can’t see me adding much more to my shadow stash any time soon, so I’m ok with this. 

Other than that I picked up one pot of Meteorites, three blushes (ok, but nearing my limit), one super-covetable highlighter (ELxVB)! and one palette with a blush and highlighter (MAC). I’m maxed out on highlighters too. 

Actually I’m maxed out on everything and need to just stay in maintenance mode and continued purging from now on. Other than the glosses I really didn’t do any purging last year, so I need to get back on that. I’m never going to have a small stash – if I include named shades in palettes separately, I have 600 makeup items currently! EEEK, can’t believe I just put that in writing. I’d like to reduce that to no more than 500 by the end of the year, and 400 the year after. Longer term 250, maybe 200 at a push, but that will be hard for me!! 

Big thanks to those who kept this thread going throughout the year, as you can see I still need you guys even if I don’t post often.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 18, 2017)

*Incoming Longa$$ Novel! ~ 2016 Review/Reflections

The Magic of Dekraapifying!:

At the end of 2015 I had dekraapified quite a bit of a makeup collection that sat unused, overflowing, in a poor storage situation…that did not allow me to see what I had, let alone use it properly. That being a success, I made an even greater effort over 2016. I ended up throwing away a ton of past date stuff, no mercy! I B2MACed quite a few rancid lipsticks along with unused or close to used up products. I also gave away unopened / or minimally used goodies to my students (They loved that!).

While my intent was to be low buy in 2016. I cannot say it turned out that way. On the positive side, what I can say is that I completely reviewed and refined my makeup collection. I made careful, curated choices…with less emphasis on quantity / collecting versus usability and quality. I made sure I got samples where I could to fully test new products and swatched as much as I could in person. Anything that did not work and/or fancied itself to be a pure impulse purchase got returned unopened. 

And in Nov/Dec, I was jumping up and down with joy when I got some wonderful big girl furniture!  This allowed me to rethink and completely redo my makeup storage situation! A big time happy thing!!! 

Mid-range & Luxury vs. Drugstore Thoughts:
Yeah…I erred more on the side of making mid-range to high end purchases, coming to truly understand and appreciate the quality of some prestige brands. 

I love a good sale and a good coupon! In fact, I am less likely to spend without one or the other…frugal to the very end.  I am finding with the mid-range brands (Mid-range to me = MAC, UD, tarte, etc.) are offering more sales and coupons, so it easier to go in on products I might not normally splurge on full price.

The reality is, if you are not careful, you can spend just as much if not more money on the drugstore brands purchases!  The danger lays in you can always find stuff on sale and there is a continuous roll out of new products every few weeks. Colour Pop, L’oreal, NYX…I’m looking right at you! I did okay with not overdoing the drugstore brand purchases in 2016, but I can do better in 2017!

A Great Start and a Photo Finish!:
In 2016, I ended up zeroing in on the overall quality of my makeup in these areas: Canvas, Priming, Foundation & Finishing. 

Canvas = Skincare!: I won’t go into serious detail…I love my Deciem Hylamide & Ordinary products so spent the year adding and removing products based on performance. 

Primers: I thought I was set with my original primers (Olay, Smashbox, Becca) BUT I was never completely satisfied with how my foundation/concealer would go on or lasting power. 2 things changed. I switched my main primer to the Hourglass Veil Mineral…after getting a deluxe sample this quickly became my HG…In combination with the Becca, my makeup smooths on and has serious lasting power! We are talking 12 hrs+ The second thing that changed was HOW I was applying my Becca Ever Matte…I went from smoothing it directly onto my face, to applying a dab to my fingers, warming it a tad and then blotting/patting it over my oily areas. What a big time difference! 

Foundation: I guess many of us still quest for the HG foundation. After bandying about and testing numerous brands, I officially switched back to Estee Lauder Doublewear! A medium to full buildable formula, this stuff just works for me and it stays put! Have I found the perfect shade in one bottle…eh, no…I actually mix 2 shades and that seems to work for me. At the end of Dec I had it down pretty good, so I went ahead and purchased the DW concealer to give it a go… BUT I now have a seriously out of place TAN from my Mexico vacation…so I am back to futzing until my tan fades again.

Finishing: For the longest time I was just using a colorless setting powder that lent itself to a flat effect, bleh.  So I added 2 powders: Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder (Radiant Light) and the Laura Mercier Candleglow Sheer Perfecting Powder #4 Medium. Both were suggested by ladies here and I love them! These powders are fine and add a lovely glow to the face! 

The other finishing step I incorporated is using a finishing spray! I went with Skindinavia. It got great reviews and I was able to get it on sale too. I also replaced my MAC Fix+ Both do a great job of taking away powdery finish and set makeup to stay put and last!

Inadvertent Point of Focus: 
Lipliner/Lipstick ~ Prior to 2016, I completely disposed of my lipstick, lipgloss, lip balm, etc collection. Let’s just say I had to start from scratch just using Aquaphor. But I hated having “death warmed over lips!”  So, it became a point of focus. After reading reviews, swatching where I could and making careful selections, I was able to start wearing lipstick without tearing up/chapping the heck out of my lips. My go to brands are: Urban Decay, Guerlain Rouge G, NARS, KVD liquid lippies & my precious Tatcha Kyoto Red! The Lancome Juicy Shakers were a FAIL! Those suckers gave me chapped lips everytime I used them! 

Other Beauty Stuffs:
Guerlain Bronzers are “Aaaaaaaah!”  I purchased 3,  them and use them all the time!

Blush ~ I added a couple LE MAC in 2016, a few Ben Nye pans and the NARS x Sarah Moon Impudique.

Highlighters ~ Somehow this became my other inadvertent point of focus! So much so, I joined highlighters anonymous!   Brands added were ABH, Laura Mercier, Becca, Dior and a couple MAC MSF.
Eyeshadow/Palettes ~ Ummmm…Yeah…EPIC FAIL…I was not suppose to buy any palettes.   But alas I did and learned my lesson. I returned some purchases recognizing I made them out of FOMO/ on impulse. I also gifted a couple knowing I will never use them. I have a pretty good edited collection now. I really like the ABH (Mario & Renaissance), KVD (Light & Shade) and Viseart (Theory Minx) palettes I added.

Eyeliner ~ None purchased…oh wait. I bought one from L’oreal, the Feline liquid one…

Mascara ~ I purchased one high end, the Diorshow Iconic Overcurl and used an assortment of small sample/travel size acquired from different brands. I made a couple drugstore purchases. Revlon – meh...eh...& L’oreal Feline Noir, a surprise hit.

Brushes ~ I added some Real Techniques brushes and one LE Sonia Kushak set that was on clearance from Target. I have a pretty good mix that works for me. 

And that is 2016 in a nutshell…thank you for taking the time to ready my wordy tome…all in all it was a fun year in all things beauty…Now I am off to craft my 2017 plan of action in the 2017 thread! MUAH!
*

*

*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2017)

GREAT POST!   

I've only used the HG Veil primer once (I was afraid of breakouts). I went to a party, dead in the hot/humid Summer Months, danced all night long and my makeup did not move.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 22, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> GREAT POST!
> I've only used the HG Veil primer once (I was afraid of breakouts). I went to a party, dead in the hot/humid Summer Months, danced all night long and my makeup did not move.


*
Thanks mama!

Tbh...I never even considered the HG. And some ladies here find it to be a meh product...which makes sense as we all have different skin chemistry & concerns. I have combo skin erring towards oily. So thought yeah right, a mineral primer will do squat for me...but surprise! In combo with the Becca my oilies are under control and my workday makeup stays in place, does not oxidize & can be refreshed with minimal blotting/touch ups. No breakouts or clogged pores from either primer. *


----------

